# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  МИГ-31

## Евгений

нашел тут свои и не только кадры из 764го ИАП
2007г Пермь Миг-31
фото Алёны Мизиной

----------


## Евгений

еще оттуда же
не судите строго с собой при посещении аэродрома была только цифромыльница

----------


## Антон

А первый снимок есть в большом разрешении?

----------


## Евгений

надо еще порыться

----------


## Евгений

а вот свежее октябрь 2009

----------


## elevon

на крайнем снимке прожектором самолет подсвечивается, зачем?

----------


## Евгений

по нашей просьбе подсветили

----------


## Pilot

Есть большое количество фото и видео МиГ-31, включая дозаправки от Ил и Су, но все они не мои :(

----------


## Евгений

Pilot было бы интересно посмотреть на дозаправку 31х

----------


## Евгений

на фото не видно но обе машины на крайних фото именные "Александр Вильямсон" и " Павел Соловьев"

----------


## ZaSlon

1. Pilot писал:



> Есть большое количество фото и видео МиГ-31, включая дозаправки от Ил и Су, но все они не мои :(


Выложите, пожалуйста!

2. Есть у кого-нибудь фото кабин серийного МиГ-31БМ (например, с МАКСа-2009)?

3. Здесь http://picasaweb.google.com/brovko.sergey фотографии самолетов, снятые с танкера (автор, по всей видимости, на нём и летает).
В том числе и МиГ-31:

----------


## ZaSlon

Ещё с picasaweb: http://picasaweb.google.com/samolyet...79648039094018

----------


## Евгений

вот еще несколько лет назад Пермь

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Отличные фотографии, спасибо!!!

----------


## AC

> 3. Здесь http://picasaweb.google.com/brovko.sergey фотографии самолетов, снятые с танкера (автор, по всей видимости, на нём и летает).
> В том числе и МиГ-31:


Спасибо за ссылкку!!!...  :Smile: 
Интересно, а кого они там шлангом приложили???  :Confused: 
См. последние 4 карточки на этой стр.:
http://picasaweb.google.com/brovko.sergey/qUdmAD#
(те, что про "воздушное хулиганство")

----------


## Pilot

вот ко дню авиации ПВО

----------


## Pilot

оказывается у меня есть еще фото МиГов :) http://pilot.strizhi.info/category/a...1-mig-aviation

----------


## ZaSlon

http://perm.kp.ru/online/news/660889/ : В Перми появился еще один именной МиГ-31. Один из истребителей теперь носит имя Сергея Сафронова.
2-я фотография добавлена 06.05.10 (источник - http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3734612/)

----------


## Евгений

был на мероприятии 
фото именного борта выложу по мере возможности.
Кстати борт интересный
изготовлен на Знамя Труда
с н 38400181211
бортовой 05 и на нем полный комплект технички во всех установленных местах...

----------


## ZaSlon

Насчёт 


> изготовлен на Знамя Труда


 - сильно сомневаюсь. Завод "Знамя труда" (так назывался в советские времена) находится в Москве, а все серийные МиГ-31 изготовлены в Горьком/Н.Новгороде

----------


## Евгений

> Насчёт  - сильно сомневаюсь. Завод "Знамя труда" (так назывался в советские времена) находится в Москве, а все серийные МиГ-31 изготовлены в Горьком/Н.Новгороде


именно в этом и вопрос, серийник не совпадает с машинами из Горького
да и по оборудованию кабины борт сильно отличается .

----------


## ZaSlon

Здесь http://sergey65.photosight.ru/ отличные фото МиГ-31 (в т.ч. и МиГ-31БМ). Спасибо автору!

----------


## Gefest83

> Здесь http://sergey65.photosight.ru/ отличные фото МиГ-31 (в т.ч. и МиГ-31БМ). Спасибо автору!


ИМХО-фотожоп! :Mad:  уж больно чёткое разграничение самолёта от неба.

----------


## ZaSlon

Это-то точно не фотожоп :-)))
(Взято от туда-же)

----------


## Nazar

> ИМХО-фотожоп! уж больно чёткое разграничение самолёта от неба.


Вы просто не в курсе возможностей хороших камер и видимо не сталкивались с действительно качественными фотографиями.
Я знаю автора этих фотографий, летает на 31м и присутствует на нашем сайте, за исключением "забавных" фото, все фото реальные. Даже парочка моих есть в этом альбоме. :Wink: 
Так что никакого фотошопа.

----------


## ZaSlon

Насколько понимаю, фотографии автора публиковались и на главной странице сайта

----------


## Nazar

> Насколько понимаю, фотографии автора публиковались и на главной странице сайта


Абсолютно верно.

----------


## Gefest83

> Вы просто не в курсе возможностей хороших камер и видимо не сталкивались с действительно качественными фотографиями.
> Я знаю автора этих фотографий, летает на 31м и присутствует на нашем сайте, за исключением "забавных" фото, все фото реальные. Даже парочка моих есть в этом альбоме.
> Так что никакого фотошопа.


Тогда я извиняюсь! Но! есть и фотошоп :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

> Тогда я извиняюсь! Но! есть и фотошоп


Конечно есть :Smile: , под мостом, на палубе.

----------


## An-Z

http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...1&d=1273155342 на этом кадре больше одного источника света, самолёт освещён слева сверху и в верхней части кадра присутствует ещё одно светило, для Луны ярковато. НЛО?  :Wink:  А ещё можно обратить внимание на тени удивительным образом совпадающие с тенями на предыдущем кадре и наличие на левом борту фюзеляжа этого уникального МиГ-31 обтекателя пушки!

----------


## Nazar

А я все ждал, кто первый заметит пушку по левому борту :Wink: 
Андрей оказался самый глазастый, мастерство и глаз профессионального фотографа не пропьешь  :Smile:

----------


## ZaSlon

Зачем спорить - автор и не отрицает присутствия "химии" на некоторых фотографиях: почитайте комментарии к фото на http://www.photosight.ru:
Спрашивают:
"...имея возможность (одну на десятки миллионов) снимать эту тему с таких точек, ракурсов итп как есть и часто, зачем заниматься химией?!?!?!?!? :)"
Отвечает:
"...могу ответить, не так уж и часто такие полеты выполняются, еще реже есть возможность снимать, в простых (одиночных полетах) только пейзажи, а в групповых очень много однотипности и похожести, так как боевой порядок строго определен, и мы не цирке, поэтому ИМХО немного "химии" не помешает.
Кстати поначалу меня осуждали, за фотки без обработки, типа где работа автора? щелкнул и все, мы тут не технику пилотирования обсуждаем....вот так вот :)"

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> был на мероприятии 
> фото именного борта выложу по мере возможности.
> Кстати борт интересный
> изготовлен на Знамя Труда
> с н 38400181211
> бортовой 05 и на нем полный комплект технички во всех установленных местах...


Как уже выше сказали, 31-е строились в Горьком, мне оч интересно, кто вам рассказал про Знамя Труда? Если даже и предположить, что такое могло быть, то как быть с оснасткой то, с чертежами, персоналом и тд. Это же не детские кубики выпускать... Такие интересные вещи не прошли бы мимо истории. Более того, в Перми не настолько старые самолеты, чтобы загадывать, что это борт из первых серий... И фото 05 борта этому доказательство. Далее - 11-значные номера по трафарету на 31-х с началом на 384 и 697 это не серийники, а заводские, а истинный 5- или 6-значный (не помню) серийник чертили чуть ли не гвоздем на нижнем крайнем листе обшивки между движками. После прохождения ремонта номер уже было не разглядеть. Более того, серийник с заводским не совпадают, а в формуляр попадает именно 11-значный заводской номер - по этой причине не видя формуляр с датой выпуска и предприятием-изготовителем, искать логику в домыслах нет смысла. По наличию технички не оч понял - на других самолетах её мало что ли?

----------


## ZaSlon

> Как уже выше сказали, 31-е строились в Горьком, мне оч интересно, кто вам рассказал про Знамя Труда? Если даже и предположить, что такое могло быть, то как быть с оснасткой то, с чертежами, персоналом и тд. Это же не детские кубики выпускать... Такие интересные вещи не прошли бы мимо истории. Более того, в Перми не настолько старые самолеты, чтобы загадывать, что это борт из первых серий... И фото 05 борта этому доказательство. Далее - 11-значные номера по трафарету на 31-х с началом на 384 и 697 это не серийники, а заводские, а истинный 5- или 6-значный (не помню) серийник чертили чуть ли не гвоздем на нижнем крайнем листе обшивки между движками. После прохождения ремонта номер уже было не разглядеть. Более того, серийник с заводским не совпадают, а в формуляр попадает именно 11-значный заводской номер - по этой причине не видя формуляр с датой выпуска и предприятием-изготовителем, искать логику в домыслах нет смысла. По наличию технички не оч понял - на других самолетах её мало что ли?


"Техничка" наверняка нанесена на ремзаводе после переокраски, т.к. самолет - "изделие 01" (отсутствует штанга дозаправки), т.е. относительно старый и должен был пройти ремонт по истечению срока эксплуатации до первого ремонта.
Завод "Знамя труда" действительно никогда не изготавливал МиГ-31. 2 опытных самолета были построены на экспериментальном заводе ОКБ Микояна в Москве, остальные опытные и серийные - строились в Горьком/Н.Новгороде (см. монографии о МиГ-31 в журналах "Мир авиации" №3 1999 г. и "Авиация и время" №3 2009)

----------


## Евгений

Господа я не претендую на оригинальность, но информация о московском происхождении борта исходит от Зам по ИАС части и частично подтверждается гибридным брэо... Частью от ранних машин , а частью от БС
я сейчас в отьезде и пока что не могу выложить фото...
По техничке очень большое количество ,у меня ушло приблизительно 150 кадров на нее. На многих бортах в части ее почти нет...
И даже если я неправ буду, рад получить правильную инфу...
Заранее спасибо .

----------


## Евгений

а самолет проходил ремонт в Ржеве год назад

----------


## Евгений

фото именинника от Андрея Ногина

----------


## Евгений

и еще немного

----------


## Евгений

теперь в Перми 3 именных 31х 
Александр Вильямсон
Павел Соловьев
Сергей Сафронов
и 2 борта с гербом Перми 08 и 15 
Вот только декаль на 15й борт не подходит , так как он с штангой дозаправки...

----------


## [RUS] MK

> теперь в Перми 3 именных 31х 
> Александр Вильямсон
> Павел Соловьев
> Сергей Сафронов
> и 2 борта с гербом Перми 08 и 15 
> Вот только декаль на 15й борт не подходит , так как он с штангой дозаправки...


Это обычный 31?

----------


## Евгений

15й скорее всего БС

----------


## Евгений

http://russianplanes.net/ID5715
вот он

----------


## oleg_D

Речь о декали от Authentic Decals?
Не совсем понятно какое отношение имеет декаль к штанге дозаправки???

Олег.




> Вот только декаль на 15й борт не подходит , так как он с штангой дозаправки...

----------


## Евгений

Вся проблема в том что техничка на БС отличается от Б а в декали она именно на Б. Вот 08 борт с медведем будет как раз!

----------


## balu109

получил сегодня  презабавное видео. качество убитое, жаль. но есть пара  интересных секунд - оцените по кадрикам высоту полета Миг31.

----------


## Nazar

> получил сегодня  презабавное видео. качество убитое, жаль. но есть пара  интересных секунд - оцените по кадрикам высоту полета Миг31.


Вообще-то это не Миг-31, да и видео это уже пару лет на ютубе лежит.

----------


## Антон

> Вообще-то это не Миг-31, да и видео это уже пару лет на ютубе лежит.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfyXZpnehlg  :Wink:  В некоторых местах высота ИМХО метров 20

----------


## oleg_D

А в чем именно и в каких местах отличается, можно поподробнее?




> Вся проблема в том что техничка на БС отличается от Б а в декали она именно на Б. Вот 08 борт с медведем будет как раз!

----------


## balu109

> Вообще-то это не Миг-31, да и видео это уже пару лет на ютубе лежит.


да, может быть. качество настолько убитое, что я просто пролистнул, а там до того мелькал 31й. прощенья просим.
 а вот то, что оно лежит - не знал . мне принес  летчик, летал на Су15. типа как  по большому блату и секрету. правда, ценности там ноль.

----------


## Nazar

> мне принес  летчик, летал на Су15. типа как  по большому блату и секрету. правда, ценности там ноль.


 :Biggrin:  Знакомо. Кстати, там в комментариях, присутствует летчик, который это видео снимал. :Wink: , правда выкладывал не он.

----------


## balu109

а, вспомнил. меня сбило то, что там мелькали не только снаружи виды миг31, но и съемки через перископ, что, естественно, заставило думать, что это все снято  в одном месте.  все полтора часа смотреть я не осилил, пробежал глазами через 10 минутные разрывы

----------


## Gefest83

> получил сегодня  презабавное видео. качество убитое, жаль. но есть пара  интересных секунд - оцените по кадрикам высоту полета Миг31.


Это вобщето из спарки 25-ой снимали, вроде Талаги или... не помню, вроде точно Архангельск.

----------


## balu109

> Это вобщето из спарки 25-ой снимали.


 у спарки 25го есть перископ переднего вида?!

----------


## leha-lp

У вас фильм смонтированный из нескольких сьемок с МиГ-31 и МиГ-25у, фильм снимали и делали в Котласе.

----------


## FLOGGER

На МИГ-25ПУ нет никакого перископа. Да и все видео по ссылке поста №47 снято, как мне кажется, из передней кабины МИГ-25ПУ. Никаких съемок через перископ я не увидел. А полет, действительно, где-то на высоте метров 20 местами. Красота!

----------


## BSA

Разбавлю тему карточкой, б/н 55

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...-31/1747619/L/

----------


## Евгений

Итак  крайние новости из Перми: 7го августа в рамках проведения авиафестиваля Крылья России на авиабазе Сокол пройдет День открытых дверей. В прямом доступе будут 6-7 МиГ-31 , в том числе все Пермские именные борта.  Кроме мигов  будут представлены самолеты ту-134 миг-29 кабина миг-23 легкие и спортивные самолеты, вертолеты ми-2, ми-8, Белл. Начало мероприятия в 10-00

----------


## BSA

Продолжение, б/н 57
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...G-31/1749286/L

зы *Евгений* - спасибо!

----------


## AC

> Продолжение, б/н 57
> 
> зы *Евгений* - спасибо!


55 b 57 хотиловские?

----------


## Евгений

Выкладываю несколько фото с авиафестиваля в Перми 
Автор Алена Мизина.
Остальное выложу после обработки.

----------


## Антоха

> Итак  крайние новости из Перми: 7го августа в рамках проведения авиафестиваля Крылья России на авиабазе Сокол пройдет День открытых дверей. В прямом доступе будут 6-7 МиГ-31 , в том числе все Пермские именные борта.  Кроме мигов  будут представлены самолеты ту-134 миг-29 кабина миг-23 легкие и спортивные самолеты, вертолеты ми-2, ми-8, Белл. Начало мероприятия в 10-00


А МиГ-29 откуда?

----------


## Евгений

> А МиГ-29 откуда?


Антон! Миг-29 Должен был прийти из Нижнего Тагила ,но в последний момент военные отменили полеты боевых машин и он не пришел...

----------


## Евгений

http://picasaweb.google.ru/amilkar1976/Perm_All_Event#

7 августа на территории авиабазы Сокол недалеко от Перми произошёл заключительный день 4-го фестиваля авиационной песни "Крылья России". В программе были выступления авторов-исполнителей авиационных песен. На стоянке авиабазы были выставлены для показа 6 самолётов МиГ-31, Ту-134 ныне, к сожалению не летающих Пермских авиалиний, и представлена техника Пермского АСК, пришедшая на этот праздник с аэродрома Фролы.  Также была выставлена реплика самолёта Сопвич-Таблоид. Кроме того показывали своё мастерство  спортсмены парашютного звена Пермского АСК.
Несмотря на жаркую погоду, праздник получился очень интересный. Наверное, самым захватывающим зрелищем была демонстрация подготовки к вылету и руление самолёта МиГ-31. К сожалению, по разным причинам показать реальный взлёт не получилось, но имитация боевого вылета была произведена. Миг запустился в 25метрах от зрителей и мимо собравшейся  публики прорулил  на старт, обдав взволнованных зрителей теплом своих могучих двигателей.  На безопасном для зрителей расстоянии грозный МиГ-31 с подвешенными ракетами на полном форсаже пробежался по взлётно-посадочной полосе имитируя боевой вылет самолёта из дежурного звена. Место штурмана во второй кабине МиГ-31, выполнявшего эту пробежку, занимала Герой Советского Союза, лётчик-испытатель, 102-кратная рекордсменка мира, а также почётный гость фестиваля, Марина Лаврентьевна Попович. Для неё это был первый вылет на этом типе самолёта, который произвёл на неё неизгладимое впечатление. К сожалению, по авиационной традиции фотографироваться  перед вылетом нельзя, поэтому фотографии в Марины Лаврентьевны около самолёта нет. 
После торжественной части и демонстрации взлёта МиГ-31 посетители смогли подойти к выставленной на показ техники и, более того, ознакомится с представленными самолётами более плотно. Можно было посидеть в кабине МиГ-31, пройтись по фюзеляжу и крыльям этого красивейшего самолёта. Также для показа были открыты самолёты Пермского АСК Ан-2, Вильга-35А и планер Л-13 Бланик.

----------


## Антоха

> Антон! Миг-29 Должен был прийти из Нижнего Тагила ,но в последний момент военные отменили полеты боевых машин и он не пришел...


Понял. Спасибо

----------


## BSA

Добавлю к посту Евгения

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот это зря. Сейчас начнутся дебаты о том, что лучше. (Шутка)

----------


## BSA

Мало мелькавший 03 Красный

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...-31/1759597/L/

----------


## BSA

25 Красный, вопрос знатокам это "Бэшка" ?

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...-31/1760072/L/

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> 25 Красный, вопрос знатокам это "Бэшка" ?
> 
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...-31/1760072/L/


когда-то он был 01ДЗ, сейчас ХЗ )) наверное Бэшка, таки с ремонта
Стас, возьми себя в руки, прекрати устраивать палево ) я волнуюсь!

----------


## Pilot

Похож на Хотиловский. А там Бшек нет ;)

----------


## BSA

Фоксхаунд с  Р-40! и Р-33

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...-31/1761900/L/

----------


## Foxbat

> Фоксхаунд с  Р-40! и Р-33


 У меня красивше! :-P :Biggrin: 

http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1761539/L/
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1762755/L/
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1762756/L/
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1763482/L/
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1764208/L/
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1764209/L/
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1766333/L/

----------


## muk33

> Добавлю к посту Евгения


Это и есть Марина Лаврентьевна Попович? ))))  :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

> У меня красивше! :-P


Ну у меня тогда то же не дурак

----------


## FLOGGER

> 25 Красный, вопрос знатокам это "Бэшка" ?
> 
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...-31/1760072/L/


Насколько мне известно, наличие штанги на  борту говорит о том, что это, как минимум, "Б".

----------


## Pilot

наличие штанги говорит что это либо Б, либо ДЗ, а вот БС без

----------


## FLOGGER

Не берусь утверждать, но, по-моему, обозн. "ДЗ" относится к изделию, а не к серийному обозначению. Т. е., по-моему, "изд.О1ДЗ" или МИГ-31Б.

----------


## Антоха

> Ну у меня тогда то же не дурак


А я решил с другого ракурса зайти.... хоть и без ракет, но вроде тоже прикольно получилось :)

----------


## AndyK

> А я решил с другого ракурса зайти.... хоть и без ракет, но вроде тоже прикольно получилось :)


Клевый кадр!  :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

Здорово, это ты так специально ловил, или нафотошопил :Rolleyes:  :Wink:

----------


## Антоха

> Здорово, это ты так специально ловил, или нафотошопил


Ловил конечно... сидел на крыше аэропорта и поджидал, так сказать :Biggrin:  были и менее удачные кадры :Frown:

----------


## FLOGGER

> наличие штанги говорит что это либо Б, либо ДЗ, а вот БС без


Уважаемый Pilot, насчет БС (ЧТО ОН БЕЗ ШТАНГИ)-это достоверно или из Уголка неба? Спрашиваю потому, что там есть фото со штангой и подписано "БС". Вот и думай... Но мне кажется, что БC без штанги-нелогично.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Насколько мне известно, наличие штанги на  борту говорит о том, что это, как минимум, "Б".





> наличие штанги говорит что это либо Б, либо ДЗ, а вот БС без


Чтобы проще понять, БСы это грубо 01, доработанные в Бэшки, но без штанги (читай - "Бэ, доработанный в Строю"), ДЗ - такие же БС в конце программы доработки, но уже со штангой, а Б - Бэшки, вышедшие новыми с завода.




> Не берусь утверждать, но, по-моему, обозн. "ДЗ" относится к изделию, а не к серийному обозначению. Т. е., по-моему, "изд.О1ДЗ" или МИГ-31Б.


Нет, Б обозначается 01Б




> Уважаемый Pilot, насчет БС (ЧТО ОН БЕЗ ШТАНГИ)-это достоверно или из Уголка неба? Спрашиваю потому, что там есть фото со штангой и подписано "БС". Вот и думай... Но мне кажется, что БC без штанги-нелогично.


Логика не в наличии-отсутствии штанги, а в установке на Б усовершенсвенного оборудования по списку (не только относящегося к системе дозаправки)

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо за разъяснение. В Уголке,  где-то, так и написано.

----------


## BSA

> Спасибо за разъяснение. В Уголке,  где-то, так и написано.


Хорошая толковая статья была в свое время в украинском Авиация и время по Фоксам, но только я так и не понял как внешне отличать сабжи.... :Confused:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Хорошая толковая статья была в свое время в украинском Авиация и время по Фоксам, но только я так и не понял как внешне отличать сабжи....


по кабине...

----------


## FLOGGER

Значит у нас сейчас имеется 31, 31Б, 31БС, 31БМ. С БМ, вроде, ясно-у него на кабине летчика (передней) стоит перископ (зеркало заднего вида) и штанга. Все "Б" оборудованы штангой, но нет перископа. А вот как отличить 01ДЗ, (а как, кстати, называется МИГ-31, который 01ДЗ?)  от "Б"? И как отличить 31 от 31БС? Думаю, что все-таки, какие-то внешние отличия должны быть. Кто может просветить?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

ДЗ от Бэшки - па-при-бор-ке, либо по бортам по памяти. Старый то 01 от БС не все отличат, не то что это...

----------


## николай-78

можно Саша я попробую разрулить ситуацию: как определить 31-Х

----------


## Мелихов Александр

очень даже к месту ) привет

----------


## николай-78

> очень даже к месту ) привет


Пермь бортовой 15-синий с медведем-МИГ-31БС серийный 0160-05,заводской 384001160905 выпуска:24.03.88 и в БС 06.04.92.
принадлежал Братску, с 1994г Пермь. По 15-му тема закрыта.
Миг-31,31БС-697или3840001ХХХХХ для БС ХХХХХ имеют значение от57ХХХ до 81ХХХ,  случаев доработки в БС самолетов моложе 82 серии/ДЗ/ не знаю. Да и доработано было из 2-х иап примерно 15 самолетов-60-х серий. Миг-31Б и БМ/как доработка Б/-384012ХХХХХ. На всех извесных мне Б отсутствует антенна/место под неё/ аппаратуры запросчика ГО Стыковка, кроме одного Б с именем 903 Н.Новгород у которого эта антенна сохранена. Что проиллюстрировать??

----------


## kfmut

Подскажите, пожалуйста, для чего на ранних 31-х использовалась АПП-46?

http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...32.html#185532

Для охлаждения ТГСН Р-40?

----------


## николай-78

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, для чего на ранних 31-х использовалась АПП-46?
> 
> http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...32.html#185532
> 
> Для охлаждения ТГСН Р-40?


К сожалению я этого даже не изучал, но называлась она Аппаратура подготовки к пуску дополнительного вооружения р-40, на остальных они были встроенные
26 в Липецке-это единственное животное с таким устройством

----------


## николай-78

помня сколько проблем принесли в полк проблемные до 8 серии Ту-128, нам дали при СССР-ре все правильные 31-е 60-70-х серий, но рухнул СССЭР и они опомнились-разбавили-697-ми-18409,22441,20308 и только 22441/бн26/ был с чемоданом-АПП46

----------


## kfmut

Большое спасибо за фото!

А почему Р-40 доп.вооружение? З1-ый приняли на вооружение без ракет средней дальности? А теплопеленгатор сразу стоял?

----------


## AC

> Пермь бортовой 15-синий с медведем-МИГ-31БС серийный 0160-05,заводской 384001160905...


Я дико извиняюсь, но нет ли в заводском лишней цифры? Вроде ж как 11-значные они, а тут цифр 12...  :Confused:

----------


## николай-78

извеняюсь за невнимательность должно быть ХХХ001ХХХХХ и ХХХ012ХХХХХ
Пример нанесения номеров и серийников
37 борт-Братск с 2002г Липецк

----------


## николай-78

вариант правильное место под антенну запросчика, т.е. антенна не только отсоеденнина но и удалена-для всех 31-Х кроме,Б и БМ
вариант два и три-отсутствие места под антенну для остальных Б и БМ/кроме903/
а четвертый-это 903 или вид  правильных 31-х до марта 1991г/кроме Б-БМ/
Но некоторые неправильные до сих пор имеют эти рога-хотя антенна отключена, славился этим омский полк.

----------


## николай-78

как заблудить пользователя - это не серийный номер, а 5 последних цифр
пример пермский 15-й БС

----------


## николай-78

дальше могу описать как эдентифицировать ту или иную разновидность 31-Х, но самолету и по фрагментам

----------


## An-Z

Уверен, многим будет интересно это узнать.

----------


## AndyK

> Уверен, многим будет интересно это узнать.


Безусловно, но может создать тему в "Матчасти"?

----------


## FLOGGER

Логичнее там.

----------


## николай-78

В"Матчасти" как-то все имеет тенденцию разбредаться и уходить с заданного курса-темы, но как скажите. Мне кажется оставить все как есть.

----------


## николай-78

вот пример не удаления антенн запросчика на омских самолетах  в марте 1991г, т.к. розовый герметик не полимеризировался-отмазались

----------


## AC

> извеняюсь за невнимательность должно быть ХХХ001ХХХХХ и ХХХ012ХХХХХ
> Пример нанесения номеров и серийников
> 37 борт-Братск с 2002г Липецк


Спасибо.
А какого года выпуска этот братско-липецкий "37"?

----------


## николай-78

37-декабрь 1988
парадокс перевооружение 64иапа-87-90г,350иап-88-89г/выпуска

----------


## николай-78

37 в лучшие дни

----------


## BSA

*николай-78*

т.е. основное видимое отличие Б и БМ от др модификаций антенна ?

----------


## AC

> 37-декабрь 1988
> парадокс перевооружение 64иапа-87-90г,350иап-88-89г/выпуска


Понял Вас... Спасибо.

----------


## FLOGGER

> *николай-78*
> 
> т.е. основное видимое отличие Б и БМ от др модификаций антенна ?


По-моему, они отличаются наличием перископа на передней кабине.

----------


## Pilot

перископ только на БМ

----------


## николай-78

чтобы не запутатья надо эдентифицировать постепенно-т.е. по наличию тех или иных признаков особенно если мы имеем не целый объект,а фрагменты. Кроме того надо рассматривать подварианты-что-то не серийное.
"0"-697001ХХХХХ + "горбатая" верхняя панель СВЗ=31
А. 384001ХХХХХ+"плоская"верхняя панель СВЗ=31
Б. при наличии пункта А.+ дозаправка+РСДН=31ДЗ
В. при наличии пункта А.+ 2 комплекта упоров рулей**+РСДН+/некоторые изм. в БРЭО*/=31БС
Г. 384012ХХХХХ+"плоская"верхняя панель СВЗ+ дозаправка+РСДН/некоторые изм. в БРЭО*/+2 комплекта упоров рулей**+отсутствие места под ант.СРЗ-035м=31Б
*- на некоторых возможно наличие штатной GPS-антенна под фюзеляжем  как у 31БМ
**-было изменение формы упоров рулей-их "обрезка"
Д. при наличии пункта Г.+/некоторые изм. в БРЭО относительно 31Б*/+наличие штатной GPS+зеркала и перескоп=31БМ
Все исключения необходимо рассматривать отдельно.
Кабины отличаются по всем пунктам, меньше всего "0" и А. По моему мнению эргономика менялась но не всегда в лучшую сторону.

----------


## BSA

> чтобы не запутатья надо эдентифицировать постепенно-т.е. по наличию тех или иных признаков особенно если мы имеем не целый объект,а фрагменты. Кроме того надо рассматривать подварианты-что-то не серийное.
> "0"-697001ХХХХХ + "горбатая" верхняя панель СВЗ=31
> А. 384001ХХХХХ+"плоская"верхняя панель СВЗ=31
> Б. при наличии пункта А.+ дозаправка+РСДН=31ДЗ
> В. при наличии пункта А.+ 2 комплекта упоров рулей**+РСДН+/некоторые изм. в БРЭО*/=31БС
> Г. 384012ХХХХХ+"плоская"верхняя панель СВЗ+ дозаправка+РСДН/некоторые изм. в БРЭО*/+2 комплекта упоров рулей**+отсутствие места под ант.СРЗ-035м=31Б
> *- на некоторых возможно наличие штатной GPS-антенна под фюзеляжем  как у 31БМ
> **-было изменение формы упоров рулей-их "обрезка"
> Д. при наличии пункта Г.+/некоторые изм. в БРЭО относительно 31Б*/+наличие штатной GPS+зеркала и перескоп=31БМ
> ...


еще больше запутали )))

----------


## николай-78

зато сжал все кратко

----------


## радист

На фотках #105 очень *мне* не знакомый вид антен системы (Хром-Никель?) ГосОпознания.
Кто то может объяснить, что там видно?

----------


## николай-78

# 98 и 105 об одном итом же-четыре вертикальных штыря на переднем плане.
я вас даже выделил и обрезал так мелочь, а своих валили только в путь

----------


## николай-78

> На фотках #105 очень *мне* не знакомый вид антен системы (Хром-Никель?) ГосОпознания.
> Кто то может объяснить, что там видно?


Вспомните из чего состоит госопознавание для истребителя: из вопроса ТЫ КТО? Его кто-то задает или нет? ВЫ как думаете?

----------


## FLOGGER

> перископ только на БМ


Ну да, я об этом уже писал.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вспомните из чего состоит госопознавание для истребителя: из вопроса ТЫ КТО? Его кто-то задает или нет? ВЫ как думаете?


 Как понимать этот Ваш ответ? Я, например, тоже не знаю такого вида антенны. Это не похоже на 6201, но и на 020 антенна 3-его диапазона  имеет только 3 ножа. Вопрос радиста правомерен.
 А для того, чтобы лучше понять различия в 31-х, неплохо было бы проиллюстрировать эти различия фотографиями. Если, конечно, это возможно.
 Было бы здорово.

----------


## BSA

> Как понимать этот Ваш ответ? Я, например, тоже не знаю такого вида антенны. Это не похоже на 6201, но и на 020 антенна 3-его диапазона  имеет только 3 ножа. Вопрос радиста правомерен.
>  А для того, чтобы лучше понять различия в 31-х, неплохо было бы проиллюстрировать эти различия фотографиями. Если, конечно, это возможно.
>  Было бы здорово.


101% с "картинками" наглядней

----------


## радист

Мне по "картинкам" ничего не наглядно - иначе не спросил бы.

@николай-78
@ FLOGGER
Я тоже запоминаю (это про МиГ-21 и МиГ-23 от ННА, у МиГ-29 дело уже другое) антенны 3-его диапзона только 3-емя ножами - а там 4. И впереди этих еще 2.
Я так ранче не видел, по этому спрашиваю.

----------


## николай-78

теперь я не понимаю что от меня хотят на #98 синий самолет №903 Н.Новгород 21ГАЗ
и нарезка из №40/синего/ -что еще, мне ее от руки нарисовать.
Попробую перейти на ваш язык: Покажите-проиллюстрируйте подобную антенну./На Су-15,Ту-128, Миг-31Б я такой не видел./ Самолетами Миг-21,23,29. Это антенна ЗАПРОСЧИКА СИСТЕМЫ ГО, сейчас ее на 31 быть не должно или она отключена, если сил нет снять. Мы говорим о разных вещах: вы о ответчике, я о запросчике.
А впереди еще две эти присутствуют и сейчас VII диапозон, я с ними разбираться не буду.
На всех перехватчиках имеющих БРЛС/РП антенна запросчика находится вместе с антенной РЛС, т.е. её "НЕТ"-не видно, это была временная антенна системы Кремний которую ликвидировали 1991г с полным переходом на ГО ПАРОЛЬ,
и сохранилась для экспорта /предпологаю на тот момент/ на №903

----------


## радист

Можно утверждать, что дальность антенны с 4-мя "ножами" больше чем с 3-мя, и что это связанно с большей дальностью РП у МиГ-31 по сравнению с н.п. МиГ-23?

Интересно этот VII. диапазон, я его до сих пор не знал. Вы можете уточнить?

----------


## николай-78

РАДИСТУ
Я больше ни чего не знаю ГО ПАРОЛЬ_ интересовала меня чтобы успешно сдать итоговую сессию, а VII-диапозон это гораздо больше. Но Пароль он и  на 23, 29.
ННА- может его просто не получила.

----------


## радист

У нас в ННА 1988/1989 только что начинала поступать "ПАРОЛь", да - у наших МиГ-29 была, но я над ними не работал. У "старых" самолетов (МиГ-21, 23) установили около 1981 по бюлетену только дополнительный блок 81Э.

----------


## Оскар



----------


## Евгений

Уважаемые...
Завтра Авиабаза Сокол прощается с боевым знаменем ... Дальнейшая судьба под вопросом...

----------


## F70173

Евгений, не понял Вас

----------


## Евгений

Завтра на Авиабазе Сокол г.Пермь Прощание с Боевым Знаменем ...
Эта ветка начиналась с фото Пермских МиГ-31 ... Завтра часть расформировывают...

----------


## F70173

Евгений, выйдете в агент пожалуйста. Мы хорошо знакомы

----------


## Евгений

вышел
 в агент

----------


## BSA

> Завтра на Авиабазе Сокол г.Пермь Прощание с Боевым Знаменем ...
> Эта ветка начиналась с фото Пермских МиГ-31 ... Завтра часть расформировывают...


Переподчиняют ?

----------


## Евгений

пока неясно

----------


## николай-78

Сокол:знамени и печати нет
Пациент скорее мертв чем жив!
А они только движками живыми затарились.

----------


## Евгений

Им намекнули готовиться к переводу в ВМФ...

----------


## Евгений

еще недаво 4 смены в неделю летали...

----------


## kfmut

> Им намекнули готовиться к переводу в ВМФ...


А Елизово ещё к флоту относится или обратно передали?

----------


## AC

> А Елизово ещё к флоту относится или обратно передали?


относится...

----------


## kfmut

АС, спасибо!

----------


## Mad_cat

А матчасть куда пойдет?  :Eek:

----------


## Grom

Вроде в Мончегорск передают. В гарнизоне готовят жильё.
"в самое ближайшее время на авиабазу Мончегорск ожидается прибытие эскадрильи любезных моему сердцу МиГ-31 "
"На 27 км скоро прибывает около 200 новых семей военных!"
Скопировано с городского форума, дыма без огня не бывает. :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> "в самое ближайшее время на авиабазу Мончегорск ожидается прибытие эскадрильи любезных моему сердцу МиГ-31 "


Ранее туда Котласские перелетели, только я не знаю точно каким составом.

----------


## Gefest83

> Ранее туда Котласские перелетели, только я не знаю точно каким составом.


пока только в количестве 3-х штук...

----------


## Gefest83

И ещё, сначала ломаем. потом строим, доблестные разведчики теперь восстанавливают некогда раздолбаный домик ДЗ на против 5-ой РД, этож опять..плиты-отбойники устанавливать...

----------


## Nazar

> пока только в количестве 3-х штук...


Спасибо, уже хоть что-то. Я вообще планирую к вам нагрянуть, не подскажите, Збаровский и Пронин еще служат? Збаровский еще к отцу в 967одрап на Ту-16 пришел, году в 92м.

----------


## AndyK

Интересно, значит в Мончу снова 31-ые возвращаются  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Интересно, значит в Мончу снова 31-ые возвращаются


Да уже вроде с начала года об этом говорили, только разговор сначала был только про Котласцев и как известно, некоторая их часть все-же перелетела. Надо только уточнить, не просто ли они на дежурстве в Монче, а Елизовцы туда на постоянную основу.

----------


## AC

> Да уже вроде с начала года об этом говорили, только разговор сначала был только про Котласцев и как известно, некоторая их часть все-же перелетела. Надо только уточнить, не просто ли они на дежурстве в Монче, а Елизовцы туда на постоянную основу.


Не очень понял Вас: так это елизовские 31-е в Мончу переводят или пермские???  :Confused:

----------


## Nazar

> Не очень понял Вас: так это елизовские 31-е в Мончу переводят или пермские???


Пермские конечно, оговорился :Frown:

----------


## AC

> Пермские конечно, оговорился


Теперь понял...  :Smile:

----------


## Mad_cat

> Вроде в Мончегорск передают. В гарнизоне готовят жильё.
> "в самое ближайшее время на авиабазу Мончегорск ожидается прибытие эскадрильи любезных моему сердцу МиГ-31 "
> "На 27 км скоро прибывает около 200 новых семей военных!"
> Скопировано с городского форума, дыма без огня не бывает.


Спасибо. Интересно, куда вторая аэ пойдет?

----------


## AC

> ..."На 27 км скоро прибывает около 200 новых семей военных!"...


Вероятно, имелось в виду: "...около 20 новых...".

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Народ, вы добазарились до того, что запутались и других запутываете. Пермяки переформировываются, но остаются на месте. Котлас цепляется за родной аэродром, плачет, но плавно переползает в Мончу.

----------


## Евгений

Пока по свежим данным  Пермь на месте, но в уменьшенном составе... самые старые борта порежут...

----------


## kfmut

Просветите, пожалуйста: после расформирования 174-го ГвИАП десять лет назад, в Мончегорске кто-нить вообще базировался? Как там с аэродромом, с жильем, с трудоустройством для членов семей, город-то, вроде, поменьше будет Котласа?

----------


## AndyK

> Просветите, пожалуйста: после расформирования 174-го ГвИАП десять лет назад, в Мончегорске кто-нить вообще базировался?


98 ограп - Миг-25РБ, Су-24МР

----------


## kfmut

> 98 ограп - Миг-25РБ, Су-24МР


Спасибо! Когда читал о расформировании 174-го ГвИАП, почему-то отложилось, что в Мончегорске никого не осталось... Формирование АБ там закончили?

----------


## Nazar

> Спасибо! Когда читал о расформировании 174-го ГвИАП, почему-то отложилось, что в Мончегорске никого не осталось... Формирование АБ там закончили?


Примерно в 98м году, у меня отец передавал свои Су-24МР в Мончегорский 98орап, так-же туда ушли некоторые летчики из 146ораэ.

----------


## Gefest83

Вчера в Мончегорск т.е. 23.09.2010 года вернулась на родной аэродром именная восьмёрочка Б.Ф. Сафонов!!! Ура товарищЧи!!! :Smile:

----------


## An-Z

Надо же, сохранили, молодцы!

----------


## Евгений

еще из архива

----------


## Kochegar

На 70-летие Краснодарского училища.

----------


## Nazar

> Вчера в Мончегорск т.е. 23.09.2010 года вернулась на родной аэродром именная восьмёрочка Б.Ф. Сафонов!!! Ура товарищЧи!!!


Это она уже какая по счету? я имею ввиду с именем Сафонова.

----------


## FLOGGER

А зачем кольцо на киле нарисовано?

----------


## Nazar

> А зачем кольцо на киле нарисовано?


Кстати я то-же на это кольцо и ранее внимание обращал, да все как-то забывал спросить.
Действительно, это зачем?

----------


## Kochegar

Там же.  По поводу круга - сам не знаю.....

----------


## AC

> На 70-летие Краснодарского училища.


Да, на ентом самолете прилетал тогда сам т-щ Зелин...  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

Сам за рулем был, или как...?

----------


## BSA

> Сам за рулем был, или как...?


сам конечно, задний кабинет штурманский

----------


## николай-78

> сам конечно, задний кабинет штурманский


А что летчики с задней кабины не летают? Или летную книжку отсканировать?? Для Миг-31 появилась спарка?
Вот то что штурманы с передней кабины не летают-это точно, а вот летчики  со второй  не летают для меня новость.

Красный круг на правом киле с обоих сторон, связан с индукционным датчиком ИД-8(курс навигация получает от него) КН-немагнитная зона или болты-уже забывать стал.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Красный круг на правом киле с обоих сторон, связан с индукционным датчиком ИД-8(курс навигация получает от него) КН-немагнитная зона или болты-уже забывать стал.


Спасибо, понятно.

----------


## BSA

*николай-78*;65218А что летчики с задней кабины не летают? Или летную книжку отсканировать?? Для Миг-31 появилась спарка?
Вот то что штурманы с передней кабины не летают-это точно, а вот летчики  со второй  не летают для меня новость.

что то у вас болезненная реакция на вопросы разных людей....видимо вы не в курсе что главком любит отжечь

----------


## николай-78

> *николай-78*
> 
> что то у вас болезненная реакция на вопросы разных людей....видимо вы не в курсе что главком любит отжечь


 С чего это взбрело в голову, я на вопросы не отвечал

----------


## Gefest83

> Это она уже какая по счету? я имею ввиду с именем Сафонова.


аааэээ, а Бог его знает, на моей памяти две восьмёрки, одна сейчас в Сафоново на постаменте, а одна в Мончестере, думаю, что вторая :Biggrin:

----------


## Serega

> Красный круг на правом киле с обоих сторон, связан с индукционным датчиком ИД-8(курс навигация получает от него) КН-немагнитная зона или болты-уже забывать стал.


 - на миг-29 такое есть тоже и там написано "зона антимагнитная".

----------


## Nazar

> аааэээ, а Бог его знает, на моей памяти две восьмёрки, одна сейчас в Сафоново на постаменте, а одна в Мончестере, думаю, что вторая


Это фото, сделано в Мончегорске, 30 июня 82 года во время принятия первого именного самолета Миг-31, мне вот и интересно, он сейчас в Сафоново стоит, или уже следующий?


Фото с сайта http://forum1.evvaul.com

----------


## F70173

> аааэээ, а Бог его знает, на моей памяти две восьмёрки, одна сейчас в Сафоново на постаменте, а одна в Мончестере, думаю, что вторая



уважаемый Гефест83, а вот фоточки постить не надо )))

----------


## Nazar

> Почему????


Мне вот то-же интересно. Единственная причина, которую я вижу, это чужое, неуказанное авторство, если это конечно так. :Confused:

----------


## F70173

> Почему????


всё банально просто, ненавижу когда мои фотографии всплывают не от меня и без моего ведома. Этого достаточно?

----------


## AC

> всё банально просто, ненавижу когда мои фотографии всплывают не от меня и без моего ведома. Этого достаточно?


Ну и вот, и я о том же... Надо было просто авторитетно и подписать: "Фото Д.П.", например...  :Smile:

----------


## F70173

> Ну и вот, и я о том же... Надо было просто авторитетно и подписать: "Фото Д.П.", например...



да нет, уважаемый AC, не в этом дело. Лучше я сам выложу, как посчитаю это нужным  :Wink:

----------


## AC

> да нет, уважаемый AC, не в этом дело. Лучше я сам выложу, как посчитаю это нужным


Я извиняюсь, Дмитрий... Но просто не то, чтобы это просто уже откуда-то слямзено из инета?... Ну, а уж если где-то выложено, то выложено...  :Smile:

----------


## николай-78

самолет 08 на фото это тот который на постаменте-горбатые СВЗ, наверно 19-20 серии.
Сейчас в Мончегорске 51-52 серии, но тоже так себе. нормальные пошли с 55серии.

----------


## F70173

> Я извиняюсь, Дмитрий... Но просто не то, чтобы это просто уже откуда-то слямзено из инета?... Ну, а уж если где-то выложено, то выложено...



в том то и дело, что я нигде не выкладывал Котлас

----------


## An-Z

> .... мне вот и интересно, он сейчас в Сафоново стоит, или уже следующий?


Он, заводской 69700118127, второй был "котлаский", ех б/н 35/24, потом 08.. заводской оканчивается на ....51914, кто на месте, может проверить..

----------


## BSA

что то темка скандальная вышла

----------


## Nazar

> всё банально просто, ненавижу когда мои фотографии всплывают не от меня и без моего ведома. Этого достаточно?


Уважаемый F70173, я прекрасно понимаю Ваш праведный гнев, но откуда товарищ Гефест взял эти фото?
Может это более Ваша вина, интернет это большая помойка и абсолютному большинству, вовсе не интересен товарищ *F70173*, на Вас просто наплевать, если хотите частично обезопасить себя от подобных ситуаций, ставьте копирайты, хотите обезопасить полностью, не публикуйте фото.

----------


## F70173

> Уважаемый F70173, я прекрасно понимаю Ваш праведный гнев, но откуда товарищ Гефест взял эти фото?
> Может это более Ваша вина, интернет это большая помойка и абсолютному большинству, вовсе не интересен товарищ *F70173*, на Вас просто наплевать, если хотите частично обезопасить себя от подобных ситуаций, ставьте копирайты, хотите обезопасить полностью, не публикуйте фото.



Уважаемый Nazar, я ведь написал выше, что не выкладывал из Котласа ни одной фотографии. Моя вина лишь в том, что в своё время съёмку я оставил в самом Котласе - личному составу полка. Дальнейшее движении фотографий мне не известно и как это оказалось у Гефеста83 я не в курсе

----------


## F70173

> что то темка скандальная вышла


Стас, это камень в мой огород? ))) Так я вроде никому не грубил и аккуратно отписал Гефесту не выкладывать чужие фото. Подобное уже было пару лет назад, когда некий Бомбер беззастенчиво и большом разрешении решил выкладывать Ту-95 из Украинки и более того, начал возмущаться, почему он не может этого делать

----------


## BSA

> Стас, это камень в мой огород? ))) Так я вроде никому не грубил и аккуратно отписал Гефесту не выкладывать чужие фото. Подобное уже было пару лет назад, когда некий Бомбер беззастенчиво и большом разрешении решил выкладывать Ту-95 из Украинки и более того, начал возмущаться, почему он не может этого делать


Вовсе, нет. Видимо так звезды сошлись, что в этой теме "терки" постоянно всплывают. Если  я тебя правильно понял ты в Котласе фото "оставлял", ну и они пошли жить своей жизнью ?

----------


## BSA

http://picasaweb.google.com/maxvkuz/...zE1tbp7ZGJ6gE#
Подборка  по 31ым ( не мое кино)



авторство вероятно всежь не одного человека

----------


## Евгений

Похоже на то; там сьемки и Пермских и Липецких и Котласа

----------


## Nazar

Половина фотографий сделаны человеком, присутствующим на данном форуме.
Сдается мне, что копирайт KMV не имеет никакого отношения к фотографиям. :Cool:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Вот ептель какой-то, чесслово... По ссылке - в части котласских наши с Димкой фотки. Гефест выложил то ли мою, то ли Димкину, очень похожи, но это без вариантов наша. Насчет выкладывания - действительно, хоть прям ничего не оставляй в части... В инете от нас этих фот не было... Назару - на фотке от 82 года первый Сафонов, он на постаменте, второй более поздней серии, как сказали уже, он же Монча-Котлас и снова Монча получается. вот история то...

----------


## Евгений

У меня та же история с ночной сьемкой именных пермских бортов.... гуляет вовсю.... прям в части теперь копирайт ставить.......

----------


## BSA

> У меня та же история с ночной сьемкой именных пермских бортов.... гуляет вовсю.... прям в части теперь копирайт ставить.......


Та съемка всежь спецом Соколом организовывалась и вышла оч интересной.

----------


## BSA

> Вот ептель какой-то, чесслово... По ссылке - в части котласских наши с Димкой фотки. Гефест выложил то ли мою, то ли Димкину, очень похожи, но это без вариантов наша. Насчет выкладывания - действительно, хоть прям ничего не оставляй в части... В инете от нас этих фот не было... Назару - на фотке от 82 года первый Сафонов, он на постаменте, второй более поздней серии, как сказали уже, он же Монча-Котлас и снова Монча получается. вот история то...


Ребят понимаю, что у вас мягко говоря сейчас "сложные чувства", но съемка пошла гулять по просторам. Думаю, что вы бы порадовали многих авиабольных выложив в качестве и от авторов те кадры. Хоть здесь, хоть на Анете. Подтвердив высокий статус :Wink:

----------


## Евгений

к сожалению я на Airliners  не зареген да и обещал что до смены командования... или до разгона не выложу... этим летом олтличные полетные фото у ребят вышли... снимали именные в воздухе.... Фото одно вышло в фотоальбоме посвященному Крыльям России-2010. Он сейчас в продажу поступил в Перми.

----------


## Евгений

> Та съемка всежь спецом Соколом организовывалась и вышла оч интересной.


да уж! особенно метеоусловия +2 , дождь со снегом и ветер 7м/с мы все потом долго в себя приходили...

----------


## BSA

_ или до разгона не выложу..._ 

Писец ИМХО близок....

----------


## николай-78

кто знает что за труба на Б в нише левой стойки
на втором фото только место под трубу

----------


## Sanovich

Здравствуйте. Есть ли у кого информация о цвете бортовых номеров МиГ-31  по аэродромам базирования на момент распада Союза, т е 1991 года. Можно и конечно какиеномера были. Если это не является Военной Тайной))) И цвет каймы у них был разный. Спасибо.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

При всём уважении - вопрос из серии "расскажите мне про всё и сразу". Нет дружище, это не военная тайна, но просьба более чем объемная. Есть предложение подождать полгода-годик до книги - там и будет по всем полкам.

----------


## Евгений

> При всём уважении - вопрос из серии "расскажите мне про всё и сразу". Нет дружище, это не военная тайна, но просьба более чем объемная. Есть предложение подождать полгода-годик до книги - там и будет по всем полкам.


 В Сокол пришел с АРЗ борт... черный номер с серебристым кантом...

----------


## AC

> В Сокол пришел с АРЗ борт... черный номер с серебристым кантом...


Ого! А на фото можно рассчитывать?...  :Confused:   :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

> В Сокол пришел с АРЗ борт... черный номер с серебристым кантом...


Это новый стандарт?

----------


## BSA

> В Сокол пришел с АРЗ борт... черный номер с серебристым кантом...


что то сродни  надписям на траурных лентах...

----------


## Евгений

> что то сродни  надписям на траурных лентах...


согласен.... жутко смотрится....

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> В Сокол пришел с АРЗ борт... черный номер с серебристым кантом...


на АРЗ красят синим с белым кантом, всё по документации. 33 борт в Перми не с завода, а отсебятина. Дабы не быть голословным, вот фото, синим по красному, получился черный, и кантик серебряночкой...

----------


## AC

> на АРЗ красят синим с белым кантом, всё по документации. 33 борт в Перми не с завода...


А откуда? Егож там не было вроде такого...  :Eek:  :Confused:

----------


## Евгений

> А откуда? Егож там не было вроде такого...


 тамошний народ только что в разговоре сослался на указивку пришедшую летом с Ростова....

----------


## Евгений

типа так по указивке.....

----------


## AkAr

Всем привет!Жаль со службой на комп времени мало. Залез, некоторые удивительные версии о своей матчасти увидел :Smile:  О бывшей антенне 3 диапазона например. Сегодня для вас фоткнул, обычный борт "простого" 31го. Матчасть. в свое время ,всю переоборудовали

На правом киле круги с 2х сторон это антимагнитная зона вокруг индукционного датчика ИД-6, относящегося к БСФК( базовая система формирования курса), входящую в навигационный комплекс КН-25.На сегодняшний день перископы есть у всех строевых машин, спарок-то у нас других нет!Основное отличие простого и ДЗ(со штангой  и РСДНом)- у них комплекс С-800, после того, как одна редкостная редиска из КБ продала америкосам математику прицела. создали комплекс С-800А, стоит на МиГ-31Б и БС( редиска растреляна в 87г) Работать с А немного приятней, большее не скажу, по вполне понятным причинам.

----------


## AC

> тамошний народ только что в разговоре сослался на указивку пришедшую летом с Ростова....


ЧуднО....  :Smile:

----------


## Gefest83

Уважаемые форумчане! Хотелось бы извиниться перед автором фото "восьмёрки", которую я выложил, но откуда я мог знать... Фото было выложено без всякого умысла!!! Фото было мной добыто у друга детства, который кстати и проходит службу в Котласе, в настоящее время переводится в Мончу, куда и перегоняют оставшуюся технику. 
Ещё раз прошу автора фото, меня извинить.
З.Ы. кстати, а фоты тама классные, нуууууууу ВАЩЕ!!! :Rolleyes: 
Спасибо за Ваш труд!!!

----------


## AkAr

Для разнообразия немного гор Камчатки

----------


## F70173

> Уважаемые форумчане! Хотелось бы извиниться перед автором фото "восьмёрки", которую я выложил, но откуда я мог знать... Фото было выложено без всякого умысла!!! Фото было мной добыто у друга детства, который кстати и проходит службу в Котласе, в настоящее время переводится в Мончу, куда и перегоняют оставшуюся технику. 
> Ещё раз прошу автора фото, меня извинить.
> З.Ы. кстати, а фоты тама классные, нуууууууу ВАЩЕ!!!
> Спасибо за Ваш труд!!!


ну совсем другое дело ))) На главной из той же серии )))
восьмёрку, случайно, не Ваш друг перегонял?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> А откуда? Егож там не было вроде такого...


В прошлом году перегнали 4 штуки с Чугуевки. Причем тут Ростов - не знаю...

----------


## AC

> В прошлом году перегнали 4 штуки с Чугуевки. Причем тут Ростов - не знаю...


Понял Вас, спасибо...

----------


## Gefest83

> На главной из той же серии )))
> восьмёрку, случайно, не Ваш друг перегонял?


Нееее, он по "гайкам"... :Smile:

----------


## BSA

*Для разнообразия немного гор Камчатки*

Спасибо! Оч художественное 2ое фото

----------


## николай-78

Про красный круг на правом киле.

----------


## SergeyL

товарищи механики, про них мало кто говорит но они делают большой труд, ну и чтобы не уходить от темы МиГ

----------


## kfmut

> товарищи механики, про них мало кто говорит но они делают большой труд, ну и чтобы не уходить от темы МиГ


Интересно! В липецком центре надпись "ВВС России" не наносят? Или "вожди" успокоились с этой своей фишкой? Или просто ещё не успели?

----------


## SergeyL

> Интересно! В липецком центре надпись "ВВС России" не наносят? Или "вожди" успокоились с этой своей фишкой? Или просто ещё не успели?


МиГ-31 вывозят только на праздники, насколько я знаю он больше не летает, своеобразный музейный экспонат, а на всех остальных бортах кроме бомберов (Су-24) понаклеили свои наклейки би-би-си россии

----------


## николай-78

Сейчас все центры входят в состав липецкого
БМ 92-би-би-си-РФ

----------


## kfmut

Ясно, спасибо! Я думал, на бомберы вообще хотели полный вариант надписи наносить...

----------


## Антон

> Интересно! В липецком центре надпись "ВВС России" не наносят? Или "вожди" успокоились с этой своей фишкой? Или просто ещё не успели?


Так Холостяк вроде, говорил что отказались от это надписи.

----------


## kfmut

> Так Холостяк вроде, говорил что отказались от это надписи.


Что-то я такого не читал здесь??? Давно это было?

----------


## Антон

> Что-то я такого не читал здесь??? Давно это было?


Каталог окраски авиационной техники Авиации ВВС России.
Хотя нет,вроде должна быть...

----------


## AC

> Так Холостяк вроде, говорил что отказались от это надписи.


Ее вон уже на Чкаловском на хвосты всех Ту-154 наносят:
http://russianplanes.net/ID29978

----------


## AC

> Про красный круг на правом киле.


Все-таки с пристакой "анти" товарищи погорячились. Или там в киле стоит устройство, которое противодействует магнетизму и нейтрализует магнитное поле натурально???  :Smile:

----------


## николай-78

руководства и описания в авиации -это описание всем понятных вещей никому непонятным образом.

----------


## An-Z

последние солнечные дни октября..

----------


## SergeyL

> последние солнечные дни октября..


спасибо за отличные работы липчан

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Это Саваслейка вообще-то

----------


## KAV

> Это Саваслейка вообще-то


А откуда в Саваслейке Су-24М и Су-34 взялись? На первом фото, задний план..

----------


## An-Z

> Это Саваслейка вообще-то


Сань, ну это как бы общее спасибо :)




> А откуда в Саваслейке Су-24М и Су-34 взялись? На первом фото, задний план..


Известное дело, прилетели...

----------


## SergeyL

> Это Саваслейка вообще-то


я же не сказал что фото сделаны в липецке;) я поблагодарил за фото липчан;)

----------


## николай-78

> последние солнечные дни октября..


Андрей_чтобы народу не думать надо было написать: фото сделано в Саваслейке на цз находились 2-31БС и 1БМ-принадлежащие Липецкому центру /его подразделению в Саваслейке/, а также самолеты:2-34,3-24М,5-25 прилетевшие сюда из Липецка- по причине ремонта аэродрома Липецк, остальные самолеты из Липецка находятся в Кубинке, ну можно ещё про Выксунский Ту-134 написать. А вы только про октябрь, что он кончается.

----------


## Диман

Представьте себе эту надпись на всю фотографию:)

----------


## An-Z

Николай, я предпочитаю поменьше болтать и не давать советы кому что делать, хотя имею на это полное право (в данном форуме).

----------


## николай-78

ну пошутил я

----------


## BSA

"Мини" подборка
37 RED, 18 BLUE, 03 RED, 27 RED

----------


## Nazar

> "Мини" подборка


Ну и кому эта Ваша "мини" подборка, нужна? Вы видели размер фото, которые Вы выложили?
Или это Ваш очередной способ уменьшать "вес" загружаемой картинки?

----------


## BSA

> Ну и кому эта Ваша "мини" подборка, нужна? Вы видели размер фото, которые Вы выложили?
> Или это Ваш очередной способ уменьшать "вес" загружаемой картинки?


Разве какие либо правила мной нарушены? Если нет, то к чему эти вопросы?

----------


## Nazar

> Разве какие либо правила мной нарушены?


Да нет конечно.

Надеюсь многие здесь, скажут вам большое спасибо за выложенные фото.

----------


## SergeyL

> "Мини" подборка
> 37 RED, 18 BLUE, 03 RED, 27 RED


Стас ты отжег;)

----------


## FLOGGER

> "Мини" подборка


Я бы сказал не "мини", а "микро".
P.S. Не ожидал от Вас такого.

----------


## SVVAULSH

Предлагаю небольшую,но содержательную "экскурсию" по самолёту МиГ-31 763 иап.Объём 509,46 МБ.Автор ролика - Гуковский Геннадий Васильевич , выпускник Ставропольского ВВАУЛШ-83г. Съёмка проводилась весной 1994 г.

http://narod.ru/disk/26319450000/%D0...93_31.avi.html

----------


## An-Z

Спасибо, интересно и познавательно!

----------


## kfmut

> Предлагаю небольшую,но содержательную "экскурсию" по самолёту МиГ-31 763 иап.Объём 509,46 МБ.Автор ролика - Гуковский Геннадий Васильевич , выпускник Ставропольского ВВАУЛШ-83г. Съёмка проводилась весной 1994 г.
> 
> http://narod.ru/disk/26319450000/%D0...93_31.avi.html


СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Gefest83

интересно, где сейчас Мончегорский сорок седьмой!?!

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Если не попилили при разгоне, то во Ржеве. Через некоторое время смогу точно сказать

----------


## николай-78

Если 47-М.Бадюк то в Липецке, разрешение бы получше-СВЗ не вижу.
там 29серия-СВЗ старые.

----------


## николай-78

47_М.Бадюк в 2010г-если это тот самолет с фото

----------


## AkAr

> Все-таки с пристакой "анти" товарищи погорячились. Или там в киле стоит устройство, которое противодействует магнетизму и нейтрализует магнитное поле натурально???


"Пятнадцатилетний капитан" в детстве читали, историю с компасом с "доплывом" до Африки помните? Или считаете, что сегодня магнитный компас на обычное железо не реагирует? В красном круге на киле все из того, что на магнитное поле не реагирует, включая болты. Вы конечно извините, но в ВВС у "аса" сначала соображалка работает,а потом...

----------


## AkAr

Немного с моего первого полка Громово. 1е фото- закат над Ладогой, 2е- просто улыбнуло( не монтаж, "так совпало")

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> 47_М.Бадюк в 2010г-если это тот самолет с фото


Похоже это он, СВЗ горбатый.




> Немного с моего первого полка Громово. 1е фото- закат над Ладогой, 2е- просто улыбнуло( не монтаж, "так совпало")


Вы в какие годы в Громово служили? Эти снимки ваши или Айсина? Мне бы связаться с вами, в личку просьба написать электронку или телефон. А вот ваше Знамя:

----------


## FLOGGER

Почему Вы разместили фото Знамени части? А где это Знамя сейчас?

----------


## AndyK

> Почему Вы разместили фото Знамени части? А где это Знамя сейчас?


Потому что полк расформирован. Знамя, я так понимаю, сдано в архив

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо. Жаль...

----------


## AkAr

Фото знамени делали в начале 2001г на буклет к последнему майскому юбилею полка (уже знали о разгоне). Часть разогнали 1 июля 2002г

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Нашел на просторах интернета - улыбнёмся, коллеги:
http://commondatastorage.googleapis....l/21029546.jpg
Это уже третий МиГ-31 имени Бориса Сафонова! Справедливости ради - если оба "ноль восьмых" были "проименованы" в самом 174-м полку, то этот 42 борт - новодел местных деятелей в Полярном. Самолет №42 хоть тоже бывший Мончегорский, но именным никогда не был )). Вот более раннее фото, тоже из интернета:
http://commondatastorage.googleapis....nal/476603.jpg
А кто-нибудь знает, в каком году его вообще установили в Полярном?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Впрочем, сам же и ответ нашел в инете )):
9 сентября 2008. В ЗАТО Полярный к началу праздничных мероприятий один из центральных экспонатов отдела военной и военно-морской техники - МИГ-31 предстанет перед горожанами во всей своей красе. К его покраске приступили давние друзья городского историко-краеведческого музея - военнослужащие подразделения ПВО, дислоцирующегося в Полярном. 
В 2001 году в город был доставлен практически новый МИГ-31 с налетом всего 42 часа и керосином в баках. За годы, проведенные в Полярном, самолет изрядно пострадал от вандалов.
Взято отсюда:
http://www.b-port.com/news/archive/2008-09-09-14/
Насчет того, что он был новый, сильно сомневаюсь конечно, скорее после ремонта...

----------


## Gefest83

Эх, а когда-то №42 на Грем-Белл садился, взято с гвиап.народ.ру :Frown:

----------


## Gefest83

А вот подфотошопенный борт 08 :Smile:

----------


## Gefest83

И ещё, обратите внимание у №42 где тепло-пеленгатор нет чёрной краски, а на №08 (фото ранее) есть, но и это ещё не всё, когда перегоняли с Мончи в Котлас у 08 не покрашено, а фото выложенное ранее, покрашено... у пахана своего спрашивал, он мол: раньше не красили... Вывод...Восьмёрок было "море" :Smile:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Да не было моря никакого )) Два честных и один прилип ))... На первой фотке вторая восьмерка, более поздняя, которая Монча-Котлас, а на нижней фотке - первая восьмерка, просто Монча, у него ещё Гвардия старая, полностью красная и горбатый СВЗ

----------


## Gefest83

Он оно чё!!! Это получается, что в полку было два борта с №08 :Confused:  я имею в виду два самолёта одновременно по № 08?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Он оно чё!!! Это получается, что в полку было два борта с №08 я имею в виду два самолёта одновременно по № 08?


Ранее уже ведь писали, первый 08 был списан по ресурсу, нанесли повторно на другой борт. Одновременно двух Сафоновых 31 не было. Зато была спарка 25ПУ с дубликатом имени - водили народ к нему фотографироваться...

----------


## Gefest83

Выдержка с сайта гвиап.народ.ру:
"Борис Сафонов" б/н 08 (к моменту расформирования полка первый "Именной" МиГ-31 "БОРИС САФОНОВ" уже был списан по выработке установленного ресурса эксплуатации, его место в боевом строю занял МиГ-31 "08" с зав.номером 38400151914);
   "Василий Адонкин" б/н 10 (зав.номер 38400173117);
   "Николай Бокий" б/н 11 (зав.номер 69700135904);
   "Павел Климов" б/н 12 (зав.номер 69700132205);
   "Николай Диденко" б/н 14 (зав.номер 69700126446);
   "Павел Орлов" б/н 15 (зав.номер 69700125906);
   "Владимир Покровский" б/н 21 (зав.номер 69700135928);
   "3aхаp Сорокин" б/н 22 (зав.номер 69700125846);
   "Вячеслав Балашов" б/н 37 (зав.номер 69700128513);
   "Михаил Бадюк" б/н 47 (зав.номер 69700128568);
   "Петр Сгибнев" б/н 55 (зав.номер 38400155484);
   "Петр Коломиец" б/н 60 (зав.номер 69700132343);
   "Павел Caxapов" б/н 74 (зав.номер 69700122348);
   "Александр Коваленко" б/н 82 (зав.номер 69700122627);
   "Василий Стрельников" б/н 84 (зав.номер 69700125578);
   "Сергей Курзенков" б/н 85 (зав.номер 69700125814). 
Вопрос в том, какой борт был перекрашен в "08"?, т.к. на моей памяти 31-х с б/н 08 в Мончу не пригоняли...

----------


## timsz

> Выдержка с сайта гвиап.народ.ру:


А где там? Не нашел.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Он, заводской 69700118127, второй был "котлаский", ех б/н 35/24, потом 08.. заводской оканчивается на ....51914, кто на месте, может проверить..


ранее Андрей уже писал об этом

----------


## BSA

В тему именых бортов.Фото одного из самых уважаемых мною авторов. В сети  Pilot 31

----------


## Gefest83

Опять с гвиап.народ.ру:
В 2001 году полк был расформирован, часть машин, требующих ремонта, сдали на АРЗ. Остальные передали в другие части, которым повезло больше. 12 самолетов с истекшим ресурсом планера и самолет с бортовым номером "22" были списаны и навсегда остались на аэродроме Мончегорск для дальнейшей разделки на металлолом. Ниже приводится список частей, куда были переданы "именные" самолеты:
   "Борис Сафонов" - 458 Гв.ИАП, аэр. Котлас;
   "Василий Адонкин" - 514 АРЗ, аэр. Ржев;
   "Николай Бокий" - 458 Гв.ИАП, аэр. Котлас;
   "Павел Климов" - 458 Гв.ИАП, аэр. Котлас;
   "Николай Диденко" - 4020 БРС, аэр. Липецк;
   "Владимир Покровский" - 458 Гв.ИАП, аэр. Котлас;
   "Вячеслав Балашов" - 514 АРЗ, аэр. Ржев;
   "Захар Сорокин" - 514 АРЗ, аэр. Ржев;
   "Петр Сгибнев" - 458 Гв.ИАП, аэр. Котлас;
   "Петр Коломиец" - 4020 БРС, аэр. Липецк;
   "Павел Сахаров" - 514 АРЗ, аэр. Ржев;
   "Сергей Курзенков" - 458 Гв.ИАП, аэр. Котлас;
   "Александр Коваленко" - 514 АРЗ, аэр. Ржев;
   "Павел Орлов" - 4020 БРС, аэр. Липецк;
   "Василий Стрельников" - 4020 БРС, аэр. Липецк;
   "Михаил Бадюк" - 4020 БРС, аэр. Липецк.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> В тему именых бортов.Фото одного из самых уважаемых мною авторов. В сети  Pilot 31


Самолет №55 уже того... Ребята говорили ещё полгода назад. Эх, мне он запомнился ещё на полётах...

----------


## F70173

> Самолет №55 уже того... Ребята говорили ещё полгода назад. Эх, мне он запомнился ещё на полётах...



с чего это? он вполне нормально себя уже в Монче чувствует

тьфу! с Климовым перепутал ))) только он ведь тогда не летал, простоял на ЦЗТ и всё

----------


## Gefest83

Кстати вроде нашёл своё пристанище и №11 Н. Бокий в Котласе, на фотах на заднем плане узрел его, вроде даже без пневматиков на передней стойке стоял(((

----------


## николай-78

А сколько было и где они и чьи Д.Каларашей??

----------


## николай-78

[QUOTE=Gefest83;67847]Опять с гвиап.народ.ру:

   "Сергей Курзенков" - 458 Гв.ИАП, аэр. Котлас;
А это тогда кто во Ржеве??

----------


## Gefest83

[QUOTE=николай-78;67961]


> Опять с гвиап.народ.ру:
> 
> "Сергей Курзенков" - 458 Гв.ИАП, аэр. Котлас;
> А это тогда кто во Ржеве??


 :Cool: хм...по ходу это и есть Курзенков... Может тогда на сайте не правильно написали :Confused:

----------


## николай-78

А вот и Д.Калараш-найдите 10 отличий. Мое мнение это разные самолеты.
С надписью фото сделано мной 2005, без-2010

----------


## AndyK

http://59.ru/newsline/338956.html

"Как сказал прокурор Чусовского района Андрей Делиев, «самолет упал по причине силы тяжести, так как машина тяжелее воздуха». 

Я плакаль.... :Eek:

----------


## AC

> http://59.ru/newsline/338956.html
> 
> "Как сказал прокурор Чусовского района Андрей Делиев, «самолет упал по причине силы тяжести, так как машина тяжелее воздуха». 
> 
> Я плакаль....


Я бы тоже так сказал... А откуда ему знать, почему он упал, прокорору-то...  :Smile:

----------


## BSA

Бортовой какой уже известно?

----------


## F70173

> Бортовой какой уже известно?


конечно известно

18

----------


## BSA

> конечно известно


 тогда  № 18

----------


## FLOGGER

> "Как сказал прокурор Чусовского района Андрей Делиев, «самолет упал по причине силы тяжести, так как машина тяжелее воздуха».


Я вообще не понимаю, почему все эти дела расследуют  не авиаспециалисты, а прокуроры? Все равно они ни хрена не соображают в авиации.
 Хотя то, что ему известно о наличии силы тяжести, выдает в нем интеллектуала.

----------


## AC

> конечно известно
> 
> 18


Этот:
http://russianplanes.net/ID32173
http://russianplanes.net/ID26911

----------


## F70173

Вот ещё, летняя съёмка...

----------


## Nazar

> "Как сказал прокурор Чусовского района Андрей Делиев, «самолет упал по причине силы тяжести, так как машина тяжелее воздуха».


Я вот думал думал, а придраться то не к чему :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

Придраться, действительно не к чему. Единственный вопрос возникает, это почему тогда *все самолеты* не падают? Или остальные легче воздуха?

----------


## Nazar

> почему тогда *все самолеты* не падают? Или остальные легче воздуха?


Этому прокуроров не учат...

----------


## FLOGGER

Не могу найти сообщения, экипаж-то в каком состоянии?

----------


## Pilot

живы оба, один повредил ногу при приземлении.

----------


## Туляк

> Я вообще не понимаю, почему все эти дела расследуют  не авиаспециалисты, а прокуроры? Все равно они ни хрена не соображают в авиации.
>  Хотя то, что ему известно о наличии силы тяжести, выдает в нем интеллектуала.


Правильно он всё ответил. Никто ещё не знает точных и полных причин аварии, так что, нехрен слухи разносить и кормить журналажу. Самолёт упал под воздействием силы тяжести - это пока всё, что известно, а уж что произошло на борту, из-за чего эта сила не была компенсирована, - вопрос другой. Я бы на вопросы журналистов в данной ситуации ответил бы точно так же.

----------


## AndyK

> Правильно он всё ответил. Никто ещё не знает точных и полных причин аварии, так что, нехрен слухи разносить и кормить журналажу. Самолёт упал под воздействием силы тяжести - это пока всё, что известно, а уж что произошло на борту, из-за чего эта сила не была компенсирована, - вопрос другой. Я бы на вопросы журналистов в данной ситуации ответил бы точно так же.


Если никто еще не знает причин АП, тот так и надо говорить, или вообще воздержаться от комментариев. Проявление "остроумия" прокурорским чином в данной ситуации считаю неуместным. Любой предмет при отсутствии подъемной силы, знаете ли, падает на землю под воздействием силы тяжести (Америку, блин, открыл прокурор!). А самолет, как мне казалось раньше, предназначен для того чтобы летать, а не падать "под воздействием силы тяжести".

----------


## Туляк

> Если никто еще не знает причин АП, тот так и надо говорить, или вообще воздержаться от комментариев. Проявление "остроумия" прокурорским чином в данной ситуации считаю неуместным.


Это Ваше личное мнение. А вот прокурору захотелось покуражиться. Какие могут быть выводы через несколько часов после аварии, если вообще ещё НИКТО НИЧЕГО НЕ ЗНАЕТ?! И если журналисты этого до сих пор понять не могут, то пусть жуют то, что получили.




> А самолет, как мне казалось раньше, предназначен для того чтобы летать, а не падать "под воздействием силы тяжести".


И что?

----------


## AndyK

"прокурору захотелось покуражиться" - я фигею, дорогая редакция  :Biggrin:  А так то ничего, что он должностное лицо, государственный чиновник? Иль это в порядке вещей? Ну-ну, потому мы и живем в стране "синих ведерок"

----------


## Туляк

> "прокурору захотелось покуражиться" - я фигею, дорогая редакция  А так то ничего, что он должностное лицо, государственный чиновник? Иль это в порядке вещей? Ну-ну, потому мы и живем в стране "синих ведерок"


Прокурор нарушил российское законодательство? Приведите мне хотя бы одну статью, которую он нарушил, и я возьму свои слова обратно.

----------


## timsz

Прокурор, в отличие от простых граждан, еще должен соблюдать должностные инструкции и другие подобные документы.

Вообще-то он просто всех послал. С одной стороны, я его понимаю, с другой - как-то ... несдержанно что-ли.


По теме.

Вроде как 18 синий упал...
http://www.avsim.su/forum/topic/5734...st__p__1639828

----------


## Nazar

> Прокурор нарушил российское законодательство? Приведите мне хотя бы одну статью, которую он нарушил, и я возьму свои слова обратно.


А что, у нас надо обязательно нарушить законодательство, для того что-бы выглядеть глупо и вызвать возмущение и непонимание, необдуманно сказанной фразой?

----------


## Туляк

> А что, у нас надо обязательно нарушить законодательство, для того что-бы выглядеть глупо и вызвать возмущение и непонимание, необдуманно сказанной фразой?


Понятие "глупо" в принципе несёт субъективный характер. Для меня он глупо не выглядит, глупо в данной ситуации выглядят журналисты, спросившие его о причинах падения самолёта. А возмущаться и не понимать у нас могут многие, на то оно и свободное демократическое государство. Не так ли?

ПС: кстати, про законодательство я упомянул только к вопросу о "стране "синих ведёрок".

----------


## AndyK

> Прокурор нарушил российское законодательство? Приведите мне хотя бы одну статью, которую он нарушил, и я возьму свои слова обратно.


ФЕДЕРАЛЬНЫЙ ЗАКОН О ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОЙ ГРАЖДАНСКОЙ СЛУЖБЕ 
РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ

Глава 3. ПРАВОВОЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ (СТАТУС) ГРАЖДАНСКОГО СЛУЖАЩЕГО

Статья 18. Требования к служебному поведению гражданского служащего

п.14) соблюдать *установленные правила публичных выступлений* и предоставления служебной информации.

УКАЗ  ПРЕЗИДЕНТА РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ ОБ УТВЕРЖДЕНИИ ОБЩИХ ПРИНЦИПОВ СЛУЖЕБНОГО  ПОВЕДЕНИЯ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННЫХ СЛУЖАЩИХ.

http://lawrussia.ru/texts/legal_496/doc496a160x891.htm

2.  Государственный  служащий,  сознавая  свою  ответственность
   перед государством, обществом и гражданами, призван:
.....

соблюдать   установленные   в  государственном  органе  правила
   публичных выступлений и предоставления служебной информации;

----------


## F70173

> Прокурор, в отличие от простых граждан, еще должен соблюдать должностные инструкции и другие подобные документы.
> 
> Вообще-то он просто всех послал. С одной стороны, я его понимаю, с другой - как-то ... несдержанно что-ли.
> 
> 
> По теме.
> 
> Вроде как 18 синий упал...
> http://www.avsim.su/forum/topic/5734...st__p__1639828


да не вроде, а он и упал. Всё же уже известно давно, читайте предыдущие посты

----------


## николай-78

18-БС-38400162126,вып.03.88-если не ошибаюсь

----------


## FLOGGER

А чем различаются 31-е, у которых з\н начинаются на 384 от тех, у которых з\н начинаются на 697? Завод один, изделие, вроде, одно...

----------


## николай-78

не знаю чем отличаются, но примерно в районе 40серии первые три цифры поменялись.Может завод знает?

----------


## FLOGGER

Завод-то знает, да вряд ли скажет.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Опять с гвиап.народ.ру:
> 
>    "Сергей Курзенков" - 458 Гв.ИАП, аэр. Котлас;
> А это тогда кто во Ржеве??





> хм...по ходу это и есть Курзенков... Может тогда на сайте не правильно написали


Курзенков в 2001 г. передавался в Котлас, и уже оттуда позже его определили на хранение. 




> 18-БС-38400162126,вып.03.88-если не ошибаюсь


Никак нет, это был самолет № 38400180705

----------


## николай-78

> Никак нет, это был самолет № 38400180705


а куда делся мой 18-поменял номер или сгинул в ЛП

----------


## николай-78

> Курзенков в 2001 г. передавался в Котлас, и уже оттуда позже его определили на хранение.


Александр-самолет с такой специфической заплаткой-надписью я видел во Ржеве ещё в 1994г

----------


## BSA

По Перми вышла малява - ошибка , человеческий фактор

----------


## николай-78

Вспоминаю одну замечательную шифровку, появившуюся при переходе от СССР к РФ, Вместо Андреева был кажется Анисимов, суть её в следующем: самолет выпущенный МАП обречен:  у него 2 пути-1-й-сгинуть в ЛП и 2-й-быть порезанным на иголки, а летчик, не зависимо от того виноват или нет, поступил правильно он спас свою жизнь-самое дорогое что есть у человека. И мое личное мнение-даже когда что-то происходит по вине экипажа, в этом не только вина экипажа.

----------


## Евгений

еще немного фото

----------


## mariokrijan

> знакомый прислал цельный диск с фотками из Забайкалья. Думаю что там авторство намешано всех подряд, начиная от технарей и заканчивая приезжими фотокорреспондентами различных журналов.


Many Thanks Antoxa!! Can You please upload pictures in higher resolution? THANKS!!!

----------


## Антоха

> Many Thanks Antoxa!! Can You please upload pictures in higher resolution? THANKS!!!


Sorry, no.

----------


## mariokrijan

> Sorry, no.


Ok no problem. I only like Russian planes, and loves to see nice pictures....sorry for taking your time.

----------


## BSA

> знакомый прислал цельный диск с фотками из Забайкалья. Думаю что там авторство намешано всех подряд, начиная от технарей и заканчивая приезжими фотокорреспондентами различных журналов.


С Забайкалья?  :Confused:

----------


## Антоха

> С Забайкалья?


да, там фотографий море... есть и Су-27 в полном комплекте ракет и бомб, и МиГ-31, и МиГ-29 и даже Су-25... думаю что это что-то типа "компота" из разных полков и армий... просто человек служит в Забайкалье.

----------


## Антон

> да, там фотографий море... есть и Су-27 в полном комплекте ракет и бомб, .


А можно пару фотокарточек 27-го с ракетами и бомбами?

----------


## muk33

> С Забайкалья?


Вот-вот. Судя по фото это Дальний Восток; Соколовка, она же Чугуевка (до разгона).

----------


## An-Z

Есть сорт людей, которым всё что за Уралом - Сибирь, а что за кривым озером - Забайкалье! :Biggrin:

----------


## Антоха

чтобы далеко не уходить от темы, вот МиГ-31 из "компота"

----------


## AkAr

Интересный кампот, особенно крайний! Фото нашего летчика Паши Ларионова, в марте 2007г в составе 8 экипажей пошли с Камчатки на Телембу(полигон под Читой), прилетели(с тремя перегонами), отстрелялись по КР, все цели спустили с небес на землю(отстрелялись все) и вернулись обратно,все в течении 3х дней. Вообще штука впечатляющая- завалить, например, идущий на 2.5 Махах "Стриж", не знаю, как это вам на пальцах объяснить! Но что интересно, Паша свои фото в Домну не передавал и в нэт их точно не выкладывал. Вы с чужими "вещами" поаккуратней

----------


## Антоха

> ...Вы с чужими "вещами" поаккуратней


понял . виноват... сам не фанат, когда мои "вещи" просто так в сети гуляют... все удаляю... больше не повторится.

----------


## Евгений

еще немного.... Все именные борта....

----------


## Евгений

и так бывает.....

----------


## Fortress

Season Greetings,
I would like to thank all the photographers for the excellent inspiring
work,especially the Mig 31 Foxhounds.I would like to wish you all a prosperous and peaceful 2011.
Regards
Fortress

----------


## Евгений

еще немного фото.....

----------


## Евгений

еще....миги из Сокола

----------


## Павел1988

И сколько там МиГов щас? Будут расформировывать или нет?

----------


## Gefest83

> еще....миги из Сокола


Зашибись фоты!!! Спасибо!

----------


## BSA

С Новым годом всех коллег!

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> еще....миги из Сокола


Спасибо за фотки. А вообще, на мой взгляд, правильнее говорить "из Перми" или из "Б.Савино"... Просто потому, что Сокол это и 21 завод в НН, и Сокол - вертолетка под Саратовом, и Сокол на Сахалине (где как раз это и было прямым названием места дислокации 777 иап на них самых, на 31-х), и ещё где-то был Сокол... 

И вот вопрос - 89 самолет на БД - свежие снимки или старые? 89 и 59 борта старички ещё те - ажно 84 г.в., не просто "01", а своего рода "дремучие 01 с ещё горбатыми СВЗ"  :Smile:  (справедливости ради, это одни из последних "горбатых"). По моим наблюдениям, для пермяков это самые старшие самолеты (28 серии)... Хм, не исключено, что это даже и самые старшие живые 31-е во всех ВВС (исключая находящиеся на "хранении"), надо повнимательнее посмотреть...

----------


## Евгений

> Спасибо за фотки. А вообще, на мой взгляд, правильнее говорить "из Перми" или из "Б.Савино"... Просто потому, что Сокол это и 21 завод в НН, и Сокол - вертолетка под Саратовом, и Сокол на Сахалине (где как раз это и было прямым названием места дислокации 777 иап на них самых, на 31-х), и ещё где-то был Сокол... 
> 
> И вот вопрос - 89 самолет на БД - свежие снимки или старые? 89 и 59 борта старички ещё те - ажно 84 г.в., не просто "01", а своего рода "дремучие 01 с ещё горбатыми СВЗ"  (справедливости ради, это одни из последних "горбатых"). По моим наблюдениям, для пермяков это самые старшие самолеты (28 серии)... Хм, не исключено, что это даже и самые старшие живые 31-е во всех ВВС (исключая находящиеся на "хранении"), надо повнимательнее посмотреть...


89й снят весной 2010 года стоял на бд в апреле и мае.

----------


## Евгений

еще Сокол в краснодарском крае

----------


## AC

И в Орске аэродром одного из учебных полков Оренбургского училища на Ту-134УБЛ назывался Сокол... Их, военных Соколов, по СССР много было.

----------


## FLOGGER

А еще "Сокол"-это станция метро в Москве.

----------


## An-Z

Давайте вспомним ещё и пиво "Сокол" и на этом прекратим оффтопить! :Wink:

----------


## Евгений

Продолжим фоторяд из Перми . 2008г

----------


## Холостяк

ГЛИЦевский.....

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> ГЛИЦевский.....


кто-нибудь догадался сфотать зав номер в любом месте планера?

----------


## Евгений

красавец на взлете!
Фото снято в Астрахани, из архива части

----------


## FLOGGER

> ГЛИЦевский.....


А можно по этой фотографии сказать, это 01ДЗ или МИГ-31Б? И те и те, по-моему, оборудованы штангой дозаправки.

----------


## Холостяк

Номер его №38400181345

Еще видок.....

----------


## Холостяк

Гвардеец....



и......

----------


## Евгений

штатное фото 1й АЭ 764го ИАП
Самолет снят еще до присвоения имени "Александр Вильямсон"

----------


## Gefest83

Интересно, где базируется данный МиГ-31 :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

Похоже, в Фотошопе.

----------


## KAJUK

FLOGGERПохоже, в Фотошопе.

НЕ,в Сколково!:-)

----------


## Антон

> Похоже, в Фотошопе.


А чем не нравиться аппаратЪ? :Smile: 
Он еще при желании и плавать может :Tongue:

----------


## Евгений

Но вот эти борта все же лучше.....

----------


## FLOGGER

> Он еще при желании и плавать может


Кто б сомневался. Я думаю, он еще из-под воды спутники запускать может.

----------


## FLOGGER

> НЕ,в Сколково!:-)


 Саш, тот, который из Сколково, тот еще метро рыть будет от тебя ко мне. Этот, вроде, не роет.



> Но вот эти борта все же лучше....


Да в сто раз! Хорошие фото, только маленькие. Жаль.

----------


## muk33

> А можно по этой фотографии сказать, это 01ДЗ или МИГ-31Б? И те и те, по-моему, оборудованы штангой дозаправки.


По фото трудно, но это ДЗ.

----------


## николай-78

74_красный при серийном 38400181345, если и нужна фотография только на ниши  Р33 - чтобы определить на 100%.

----------


## FLOGGER

> По фото трудно, но это ДЗ.


Спасибо большое.

----------


## николай-78

> По фото трудно, но это ДЗ.


Как вы эдентифицировали данный самолет как ДЗ? По каким признакам?
Если по фото он может быть и Б.
Если по заводскому номеру то и ДЗ и БС из ДЗ.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Как вы эдентифицировали данный самолет как ДЗ? По каким признакам?
> Если по фото он может быть и Б.
> Если по заводскому номеру то и ДЗ и БС из ДЗ.


В инете я в свое время где-то наковырял следующее: Первый серийный с системой дозаправки и РСДН (с 82-й серии - №38400181345). И по моей таблице все ДЗ идут именно после него, крайний перед ним (именно по моей таблице) - 38400181303, БС он или простой, не заглядывал, но не ДЗ точно...

----------


## muk33

> Как вы эдентифицировали данный самолет как ДЗ? По каким признакам?
> Если по фото он может быть и Б.
> Если по заводскому номеру то и ДЗ и БС из ДЗ.


Я сидел в кабине этой машины.

----------


## muk33

> В инете я в свое время где-то наковырял следующее: Первый серийный с системой дозаправки и РСДН (с 82-й серии - №38400181345). И по моей таблице все ДЗ идут именно после него, крайний перед ним (именно по моей таблице) - 38400181303, БС он или простой, не заглядывал, но не ДЗ точно...


Простым он не может быть по определению - у него есть штанга дозаправки и все к ней прилагающееся.

----------


## BSA

> Но вот эти борта все же лучше.....


Евгений, классные кадры

----------


## AndyK

> Евгений, классные кадры


Кадры то классные, но размер потрясает  :Wink:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Простым он не может быть по определению - у него есть штанга дозаправки и все к ней прилагающееся.


видимо я сложно для понимания написал, но слова "БС он или простой, не заглядывал, но не ДЗ точно..." я относил к другому самолету №38400181303 из Хотилово. Скорее всего он БС, так как он бывший Громовский

----------


## muk33

> видимо я сложно для понимания написал, но слова "БС он или простой, не заглядывал, но не ДЗ точно..." я относил к другому самолету №38400181303 из Хотилово. Скорее всего он БС, так как он бывший Громовский


Понятно. Просто изначально сей разговор начался с обсуждения фото машины №74 из ГЛИЦ, поэтому все вышесказанное относилось к именно этому ДЗ. Пару фотографий другого 31-го из Ахтубинска : последней в России летающей лаборатории по испытанию катапультных кресел. Второе фото нечеткое, так как это стоп-кадр видеосъемки.

----------


## Евгений

Вот еще несколько фото

----------


## BSA

№ 4 просто роскошно в стиле С. Гаджи

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Пару фотографий другого 31-го из Ахтубинска : последней в России летающей лаборатории по испытанию катапультных кресел


известно ли о каких-либо внутренних отличиях по кабине или другому оборудованию глицевских бортов от строевых машин? и кстати, а куда делись их 75 и 76 машины?

----------


## AndyK

> .... последней в России летающей лаборатории по испытанию катапультных кресел.


Это который "Лысый Лев"?  :Smile:

----------


## muk33

Да, на 79-м по правому борту на воздухозаборнике был нарисован лысый лев (он сейчас выцвел-почти не видно). Панели, доска задней кабины на нем зашиты для защиты от потока и пламени, на законцовках крыльев стоят обтекатели с кинокамерами. 75 на месте, 76 в ремонте. Отличий на 74 практически нет, так несколько дополнительных переключателей, а 75 имеет отличия по оборудованию -подробности не знаю, на ней было 4 т.п. под крыльями. Хотя это могло быть временно - она как летающий "стенд" для разных переделок.

----------


## командир

кто знает где сделана фотка?

----------


## BSA

Смахивает на Саваслейку

----------


## F70173

> кто знает где сделана фотка?



Котлас подходит более всего

----------


## AC

> Котлас подходит более всего


Ага, вроде в Котласе и были такие -- красные № с "гвардией" и эмблемой "МиГ" на носу... Похож.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Не угадали ) это Мончегорск, самолет № 22 красный, заводской 69700125846, древний-древний борт 84 года выпуска, снимок сделан до нанесения имени Захар Сорокин - гвардия и синяя галка на борту есть, имени нет. Почему Монча - потому что 28 февраля 2001 года, ещё до расформирования 174 полка, эту машину аварийно еле усадил с пожаром двигателя Сатановский М.Ю., там же в Монче её и списали. Имя Захар Сорокин позже успели нанести на более свежий самолет 45 красный, он сейчас на хранении во Ржеве.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Ага, вроде в Котласе и были такие -- красные № с "гвардией" и эмблемой "МиГ" на носу... Похож.


Справки ради - в Котласе были и синие и голубые номера. А эмблемы МиГа тут нет на носу, а там где она есть, это бывшие Громовские самолеты.

Ветка снова перешла просто на тип 31-го, предлагается отправить её по назначению

----------


## AC

> Справки ради - в Котласе были и синие и голубые номера. А эмблемы МиГа тут нет на носу, а там где она есть, это бывшие Громовские самолеты.
> 
> Ветка снова перешла просто на тип 31-го, предлагается отправить её по назначению


Спасибо за справку! Да, не признал в нем "Сорокина" я...  :Smile: 
Видимо, "галку" я и принял за "эмблему"... Хм-м странно, но у меня в архиве где-то точно было фото красного "70" (с эмблемой, гвардией и без ШДЗ), которое подписано как "Котлас". Мож, в гости прилетал???  :Confused:

----------


## Nazar

> Не угадали ) это Мончегорск, самолет № 22 красный, заводской 69700125846, древний-древний борт 84 года выпуска, снимок сделан до нанесения имени Захар Сорокин - гвардия и синяя галка на борту есть, имени нет. Почему Монча - потому что 28 февраля 2001 года, ещё до расформирования 174 полка, эту машину аварийно еле усадил с пожаром двигателя Сатановский М.Ю., там же в Монче её и списали. Имя Захар Сорокин позже успели нанести на более свежий самолет 45 красный, он сейчас на хранении во Ржеве.


Да, именно там и снято, году в 2006 общался с Михаил Юрьичем на эту тему, в Пушкине, а дома где-то до сих пор лежит газета со статьей о Сатановском и описанием этой аварии.
Кстати питерские моделисты возможно знают внука Захара Сорокина, Ярослава Сорокина, по работе в питерском модельном магазине Минимоделс (тц. Гулливер )

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Спасибо за справку! Да, не признал в нем "Сорокина" я... 
> Видимо, "галку" я и принял за "эмблему"... Хм-м странно, но у меня в архиве где-то точно было фото красного "70" (с эмблемой, гвардией и без ШДЗ), которое подписано как "Котлас". Мож, в гости прилетал???


Уточняю, бывший Громовский МиГ-31БС №70 не в гостях, а потом служил в Котласе. Где он сейчас, пока не знаю, машина 85 года выпуска, не новая, но в 2000 году дооборудованнная в БС, не должны были списать... Среди списанных котласских у меня пока не значится, надеюсь, он с ракетами в дежурке в Монче, Котлошане начали дежурить там...

----------


## AC

> Уточняю, бывший Громовский МиГ-31БС №70 не в гостях, а потом служил в Котласе. Где он сейчас, пока не знаю, машина 85 года выпуска, не новая, но в 2000 году дооборудованнная в БС, не должны были списать... Среди списанных котласских у меня пока не значится, надеюсь, он с ракетами в дежурке в Монче, Котлошане начали дежурить там...


Спасибо!  :Smile:

----------


## командир

У меня есть фотография б/н 22 как раз после пожара,стоит в снегу,выкатился,АТУ поймала. Кому интересно могу выложить.Штурманом тогда у Сатановского кажется Серега Бондарь был. Кто-нибудь знает его?

----------


## Nazar

> Штурманом тогда у Сатановского кажется Серега Бондарь был. Кто-нибудь знает его?


Овченков...

----------


## командир

Значит,ошибаюсь.

----------


## командир

Ну-ка ребята,чья машина?

----------


## AC

> У меня есть фотография б/н 22 как раз после пожара,стоит в снегу,выкатился,АТУ поймала. Кому интересно могу выложить...


Конечно интересно!  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Не угадали ) это Мончегорск, самолет № 22 красный, заводской 69700125846...


Кстати: а что значит буква перед заводским?
Она должна быть?  :Confused: 
*И69700122203* тут:
http://russianplanes.net/ID37851

----------


## Nazar

Так вроде Громово. :Confused:

----------


## командир

> Так вроде Громово.


Нет,не Громово... 98й год...

----------


## командир

> Конечно интересно!


найти надо только,обязательно выложу.

----------


## Nazar

> Нет,не Громово... 98й год...


Так вроде они тогда еще в Громово были.
А вот с местом могу ошибаться. :Frown:

----------


## ZaSlon

> найти надо только,обязательно выложу.


Эти?:
Выложены в разделе "Личные альбомы" сайта "174-й гвардейский Краснознаменный Печенгский ИАП им. Сафонова Б.Ф." http://gviap.narod.ru/index.html

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Кстати: а что значит буква перед заводским?
> Она должна быть? 
> *И69700122203* тут:
> http://russianplanes.net/ID37851


И=№, это у кого-то так фантазия работала при нанесении, я тоже такое встречаю не раз

----------


## AndyK

> И=№, это у кого-то так фантазия работала при нанесении, я тоже такое встречаю не раз


Скорее всего в трафаретах не было знака №  :Smile:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Ну-ка ребята,чья машина?


По совокупности того, что сороковки и 52 самолет (на заднем плане) точно были в Громово, да и само Громово разогнали в 2002 году, по старому горбатому СВЗ на этой 47 машине (выпуска примерно до мая-июня 85 года), по черному кантику номера (Громово либо Талаги), по не очень узнаваемой местности за полосой и зеленой ЦЗ, по тому, что 47 борт в Монче был с белым кантом и с именем Михаил Бадюк, по тому, что в Комсомоле, где тоже старые машины были, не было 47 борта, делаю свой вывод - это либо Громово, либо Талаги, скорее всего Талаги... Нет ли ещё фотографий из этой серии или вообще по 31-му?

Еще идея - снова Монча, после передачи этого самолета из Талаг или Громово (Монча Талажские самолеты точно получала), может на нем перекрасили кантик (маловероятно) и позже накатали имя Бадюка

----------


## Gefest83

Ну, в Мончегорске и 74 с чёрным кантом был, фото взято из gviap.narod.ru
У меня 74 пахан пригонял в Мончу, кстати, служил там же с 1986 по 1991 на лётной потом до 2000 РП

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Ну, в Мончегорске и 74 с чёрным кантом был, фото взято из gviap.narod.ru
> У меня 74 пахан пригонял в Мончу, кстати, служил там же с 1986 по 1991 на лётной потом до 2000 РП


На всех фото, что у меня есть, 74 машина с белым кантом. Видать, не ленились подкрашивать либо он на ремонт уходил, ибо есть его фото с орлом-курицей на СВЗ, а этот трафарет был на заводе, эту эмблему накрашивали на трех самолетах в Правдинске (04, 73 и 74 синие) и кажется двух в Монче (47 и 74 красные до нанесения имен)

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Ну, в Мончегорске и 74 с чёрным кантом был, фото взято из gviap.narod.ru
> У меня 74 пахан пригонял в Мончу, кстати, служил там же с 1986 по 1991 на лётной потом до 2000 РП


Слушай, а пошукай там у ветеранов фотографии по 31-му, а? Нужно фото по трем мончегорским самолетам с надписями "65 лет ВЛКСМ".

И ещё, у кого есть фотки котласского 01 синего с единственным именным родным, нанесенным в Котласе - Зимин Георгий Васильевич? У меня есть одна единственная фотка, а в самом Котласе я вообще ни у кого такого не нашел, даже в музее... 

Вообще, мне кажется, что среди многих полков ВВС и ПВО Мончегорск представлял собой один из образцов по той части воспитательной работы, что касается именных самолетов... Даже формуляры на самолеты и те были расписные!

----------


## BSA

Правдинск...т.н."лидерный" полк... одна из непоправимых ошибок ОШМ....чет  грустно стало   от этого имени

----------


## командир

> По совокупности того, что сороковки и 52 самолет (на заднем плане) точно были в Громово, да и само Громово разогнали в 2002 году, по старому горбатому СВЗ на этой 47 машине (выпуска примерно до мая-июня 85 года), по черному кантику номера (Громово либо Талаги), по не очень узнаваемой местности за полосой и зеленой ЦЗ, по тому, что 47 борт в Монче был с белым кантом и с именем Михаил Бадюк, по тому, что в Комсомоле, где тоже старые машины были, не было 47 борта, делаю свой вывод - это либо Громово, либо Талаги, скорее всего Талаги... Нет ли ещё фотографий из этой серии или вообще по 31-му?
> 
> Еще идея - снова Монча, после передачи этого самолета из Талаг или Громово (Монча Талажские самолеты точно получала), может на нем перекрасили кантик (маловероятно) и позже накатали имя Бадюка


Талаги это. Март 98-го после директивы о расформировании 518 иап. Самолеты с ракетами навсегда уходят с архангельской земли...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Талаги это. Март 98-го после директивы о расформировании 518 иап. Самолеты с ракетами навсегда уходят с архангельской земли...


Еще фото из Талаг у вас есть?

----------


## командир

> Еще фото из Талаг у вас есть?


есть ещё такие

----------


## командир

прощание со знаменем...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Ну что, БиБиСи добрались и до МиГов

----------


## forcekons

Здесь хоть надпись нормального размера...

----------


## Gefest83

:Frown:  печальное зрелище нашёл на одноклассниках... :Frown:  Вот Вам и именной "Бокий"

----------


## Gefest83

> Вчера в Мончегорск т.е. 23.09.2010 года вернулась на родной аэродром именная восьмёрочка Б.Ф. Сафонов!!! Ура товарищЧи!!!


А вот и фота сентябрьская :Smile:

----------


## kfmut

> печальное зрелище нашёл на одноклассниках... Вот Вам и именной "Бокий"


а этот "ТоварищЪ" у нас везде поспел

интересно было бы глянуть их фотоархивчик...

ЗЫ УБ-шка отсюда Полеты су-27
крайние картинки с сайта "Товарища"

----------


## Gefest83

Это не ТоварищЪ!!!! Это... эх...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Походу у них контракт с МО...

----------


## Антоха

нашел беднягу в интернете

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> нашел бедолагу в интернете


во Ржеве он

----------


## ZaSlon

> нашел беднягу в интернете


Это он-же?
...10 марта _(2010 г.)_ на аэродроме Котлас (Архангельская область) перевернулся истребитель-перехватчик МиГ-31 из состава местной авиабазы. Штурману удалось покинуть кабину самостоятельно, пилота пришлось извлекать из нее спасателям. Причиной крушения стало попадание при посадке в плотный снежный заряд, из-за чего самолет сошел с полосы, зацепившись на скорости правым крылом за снежный бруствер...http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2010/08/08/200178.html
(Фото не мои)

----------


## F70173

> Это он-же?
> ...10 марта _(2010 г.)_ на аэродроме Котлас (Архангельская область) перевернулся истребитель-перехватчик МиГ-31 из состава местной авиабазы. Штурману удалось покинуть кабину самостоятельно, пилота пришлось извлекать из нее спасателям. Причиной крушения стало попадание при посадке в плотный снежный заряд, из-за чего самолет сошел с полосы, зацепившись на скорости правым крылом за снежный бруствер...http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2010/08/08/200178.html
> (Фото не мои)


Он самый и есть

----------


## AC

> Он самый и есть


А между тем дело об этом "перевороте" передано в суд:
http://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/20110323152355.shtml

----------


## FLOGGER

> В ходе предварительного следствия командованием воинской части подан гражданский иск о взыскании с обвиняемого в полном объеме ущерба, причиненного государству.


Лихо! 
 А командованию-то зачем это надо?! Уж не собираются ли они на взысканные с майора деньги новый 31-й прикупить? Ну, если лет 50 подождут, то, может, и дождутся. Это при условии, что он будет по 140000 в месяц выплачивать. Интересно, они до этого сами додумались или подсказал кто? С головой-то все ли ладно?
P.S. Интересная, смотрю, практика пошла: авария-выплачивай ущерб, якобы, нанесенный гос-ву... Раньше такого не припомню. 
  Интересно, а, вот, гос-во могло бы взыскать само с себя ущерб за сотни, если не тысячи, угробленных *им* самолетов? И, взысканные таким образом деньги, направить на развитие авиации. (Вот это мысль! Ай да я!)

----------


## Sanych62

> А между тем дело об этом "перевороте" передано в суд:
> http://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/20110323152355.shtml


 ПМСМ всё правильно.

----------


## kfmut

> ПМСМ всё правильно.


Почему именно правильно? Во-первых, если правильно понимаю, то у нас в законах нигде не прописано, что военнослужащий с МО заключает трудовой договор и на него распространяется действие ТК РФ, во-вторых, в фед.законе о службе ответственность сторон достаточно слабо описана(по-моему там только дисциплинарные проступки) и в основном она регулируется внутренними документами МО РФ. Я совсем не юрист, но как-то смахивает на то что у нас военнослужащие "самую малость" бесправные?

----------


## Sanych62

> Почему именно правильно?


 Вы внимательно прочли статью по ссылке http://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/20110323152355.shtml ? Считаете действия РП нормальными?

----------


## FLOGGER

Во-первых, rbc  в данном случае не самый авторитетный источник. Во-вторых, я не специалист в работе УВД или РП и не могу судить о том, насколько он прав или неправ. В-третьих, что ж командование части поставило такого бестолкового РП? В четвертых, каким образом командование, если оно не перепило накануне, рассчитывало получить указанную сумму (86 000 000 р.) с майора? Вы маленько поделите эту сумму не продолжительность жизни майора и узнаете что почем. Пример я привел-50 лет по 140 000р. в месяц. Можете проверить. Командование в здравом уме?
 P.S. А что, военнослужащие подписывают договор о материальной ответственности? Насколько известно, то т. н. "человеческий фактор" или попросту "ошибка пилотирования", отказ техники в результате плохой подготовки и т. д.  составляет большой процент в авариях и катастрофах. Но я раньше не слышал, чтобы виновный выплачивал стоимость самолета (корабля, танка и т. д.) Интересно, а сколько должны заплатить виновные РКК "ЭНЕРГИЯ" за угробленные безо всякого смысла "Протон" и три спутника?
 По-моему, если майор действительно виноват, то можно найти какие-то более приемлемые виды наказания и более разумные. Думаю, в армейских законах (да и не только армейских) они предусмотрены.
 И еще. *Только РП* виноват, что были начаты полеты вопреки погодным условиям и состоянию ВПП? А кто ставил в план экипаж без допуска?

----------


## Sanych62

> Во-первых, rbc  в данном случае не самый авторитетный источник. Во-вторых, я не специалист в работе УВД или РП и не могу судить о том, насколько он прав или неправ.


 Другим источником не располагаю.
 Ваши доводы не оспариваю. Вина многих, но на полётах главный - РП.

----------


## kfmut

> Вы внимательно прочли статью по ссылке http://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/20110323152355.shtml ? Считаете действия РП нормальными?


Если бы у меня на руках была бы должностная инструкция РП и само дело, то я бы сказал являлись действия РП правильными или так "исторически сложилось", но на мой обывательский взгляд отвечать за все перечисленные обстоятельства один человек никак не может, вина, так сказать, работодателя очень даже прослеживается, поэтому я у вас и спросил "почему именно правильно?" Кстати, интересно было бы узнать по какой статье подан гражданский иск.

----------


## kfmut

>P.S. А что, военнослужащие подписывают договор о материальной ответственности?

зачем отдельный договор? Материальная ответственность при неисполнение или плохом исполнении обязательств даже в ТК РФ прописана, но там много своих "но", поэтому применимость ТК в данных обстоятельствах очень даже играет роль...

----------


## AC

Предлагаю закончить эту дискуссию в рамках именно этой *фото*-ветки (раз уж дискуссия пошла именно такой), ибо это фото-оффтопик...  :Smile: 
Я дал информацию только как оперативный комментарий=подпись к фото  :Smile: 
А обсуждать можно и в *других разделах форума* её.

----------


## Nazar

> Но я раньше не слышал, чтобы виновный выплачивал стоимость самолета (корабля, танка и т. д.)


Валера, ну как это не помнишь? "Горячие головы" что-ли не смотрел ? :Biggrin: 
Кстати 40% от зарплаты майора сейчас наверное в пределах 18-20 тысяч? Если ошибаюсь поправьте.
Лет за 400 рассчитается. :Smile:  На самом деле, ничего смешного в такой практике нет и действительно, давайте в этой ветке, это обсуждение прекратим.

----------


## Gefest83

Что-то подобное было с Мончегорским б/н 73...тоже на лётчика хотели повесить, только я не помню чем всё закончилось, год вроде 1994-1995 помню смутно, малой ещё был...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Валера, ну как это не помнишь? "Горячие головы" что-ли не смотрел ?


Володя, да конечно смотрел. Один из любимых фильмов. Я уже хотел написать про это фильм, да не стал, постеснялся. 
"Вы разбили самолет стоимостью 2 млн долл.-Да, но я же выплачиваю по 15 долл. в месяц". Ч*у*дный фильм, великолепный юмор!



> давайте в этой ветке, это обсуждение прекратим.


Конечно. Согласен.

----------


## николай-78

это третий летательный аппарат на счету автора и ничего

----------


## FLOGGER

В смысле *третий разбитый* Вами?

----------


## николай-78

Что жажда крови?? Я не такой критин чтобы свои косяки высталять на всеобщее обозрение

----------


## FLOGGER

> Что жажда крови??


Какой крови? Вы о чем?



> Я не такой критин чтобы свои косяки высталять на всеобщее обозрение


В каком тогда смысле Вы сделали сообщение "это третий летательный аппарат на счету автора и ничего"? Что означает Ваш комментарий под фото поврежденного 31-го?
P.S. Автора *чего?*

----------


## AC

> печальное зрелище нашёл на одноклассниках... Вот Вам и именной "Бокий"


Фоторепортаж оттеда:
http://mmet.livejournal.com/64399.html?#cutid1

----------


## ZaSlon

В теме "Одноклассники... найдется всё" размещены фото занесенных снегом МиГ-31 57 гв. ИАП (Норильск), а это Амдерма http://svvaulsh.ru/e107_plugins/copp....php?album=129

----------


## Евгений

9го мая в Перми состоится церемония присвоения имени очередному МиГ-31

----------


## Nazar

Возвращаясь к именным бортам

----------


## Антоха

Блогеры в Хотилово  http://fotografersha.livejournal.com/92656.html

----------


## AC

> 9го мая в Перми состоится церемония присвоения имени очередному МиГ-31


А чьего и какому?

----------


## AC

> Блогеры в Хатилово  http://fotografersha.livejournal.com/92656.html


Ето Лысцева -- она какбэ не совсем блоггер...  :Smile: 
Блоггеры тут -- съемки от 12.04.2011 г.:
http://mmet.livejournal.com/64981.html
http://russos.livejournal.com/820258.html
http://community.livejournal.com/ru_...n/1840326.html
http://pompeya.livejournal.com/620628.html#cutid1
http://artdel.livejournal.com/695786.html

----------


## Gefest83

НаиПечальнейшее зрелеще... :Frown: 
http://mmet.livejournal.com/64399.html?thread=2303375

----------


## Антоха

> Ето Лысцева -- она какбэ не совсем блоггер... 
> [/url]


Цитирую Марину: 
*Вчера Минобороны показало блогерам авиабазу в Хотилово...*
*...Мы приехали на авто в 12 дня и еще час дожидались блогеров, которые ехали из Москвы на автобусе....*
 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Wink:

----------


## BSA

> Блогеры в Хатилово  http://fotografersha.livejournal.com/92656.html


Сказать хАтилово это как сказать Острахань... :Biggrin: хотя если говорить на языке блогеров....

----------


## AC

> печальное зрелище нашёл на одноклассниках... Вот Вам и именной "Бокий"


А когда "Бокий" попал в Хотилово?

----------


## F70173

> А когда "Бокий" попал в Хотилово?


в декабре уже был там

----------


## AC

> в декабре уже был там


Спасибо. Я просто думал, что он во Ржеве... ну и там бы и того... зачем в Хотолово гонять?

----------


## Nazar

В продолжение

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Спасибо. Я просто думал, что он во Ржеве... ну и там бы и того... зачем в Хотолово гонять?


По не очень понятным мотивам часть котласских дров притащили в Хотилово... Окромя живых, которые в разное время перелетели сами...




> откуда такая информация? думаю что в конце месяца я смогу своими глазами оценить её состояние


Мальчики, для МиГ-29 на его родной ветке, как мне кажется, тоже много места... Угумс?

Мальчики, пользуйтесь для междусобойчиков ЛС, за оффтоп буду банить с прогрессией по срокам

----------


## ZaSlon

Насколько я знаю, у всех серийных МиГ-31 (01, 01ДЗ, 01Б) после изготовления кабина была окрашена в зелёно-синий ("изумрудный") цвет. А здесь кабина серая. Уважаемые, подскажите если знаете - переокраска выполнена при ремонте? Самолет, как я понимаю, из Перми (Большое Савино-Сокол)

----------


## ZaSlon

> В продолжение


Ещё в продолжение (все фото "из интернета")

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Насколько я знаю, у всех серийных МиГ-31 (01, 01ДЗ, 01Б) после изготовления кабина была окрашена в зелёно-синий ("изумрудный") цвет. А здесь кабина серая. Уважаемые, подскажите если знаете - переокраска выполнена при ремонте? Самолет, как я понимаю, из Перми (Большое Савино-Сокол)


Это передняя кабина МиГ-31ДЗ в ТЭЧ Перми. У пермяков было 4 чугуевских ДЗ-ухи. Первоисточники говорят, что и задняя кабина у него тоже серая, это борт 45, на днях его отправили на КВР во Ржев. Природа происхождения серого цвета мне не известна, остальные самолеты как минимум этой четверки в стандартном цвете кабины... Дважды КВР пока МиГи не проходят (я как минимум пока не знаю таких бортов), поэтому ХЗ, откуда он таков был, с завода ли, из чугуевской ТЭЧи ли... Самолет 90 г.в., 89 серии...

----------


## ZaSlon

Ещё фотки из Хотилово (доступны в разрешении 2250x1500) http://vitaly.livejournal.com/152963...thread=2269315

----------


## FLOGGER

Отличные фотографии!

----------


## Евгений

Отвечая на вопрос. 9мая присвоят имя борту 11 "Иван Гриб".

----------


## командир

вот завалялось несколько фоток

----------


## командир

и еще несколько

----------


## An-Z

Cпасибо за фотографии!

----------


## BSA

Спасибо за кадры истории

----------


## николай-78

> Это передняя кабина МиГ-31ДЗ в ТЭЧ Перми. У пермяков было 4 чугуевских ДЗ-ухи. Первоисточники говорят, что и задняя кабина у него тоже серая, это борт 45, на днях его отправили на КВР во Ржев. Природа происхождения серого цвета мне не известна, остальные самолеты как минимум этой четверки в стандартном цвете кабины... Дважды КВР пока МиГи не проходят (я как минимум пока не знаю таких бортов), поэтому ХЗ, откуда он таков был, с завода ли, из чугуевской ТЭЧи ли... Самолет 90 г.в., 89 серии...


 На фото не ДЗ-это БС/штанги нет/
на первом снимке-левая часть приборной доски в представленных фото, на втором для самолетов с АЗТ/ДЗ/, третий снимок характерные отличия БС  АУАСП и ручка  управления светофильтром ППИ, пятый снимок-правая часть приборной доски для самолетов с АЗТ

----------


## AC

> Отвечая на вопрос. 9мая присвоят имя борту 11 "Иван Гриб".


Понял Вас, спасибо  :Smile:

----------


## ZaSlon

Командир, спасибо за фотографии! А чьи самолеты, правдинские?

----------


## Strizh

походу да, только фото старые, некоторые борта сейчас стоят в Саваслейке=)

----------


## командир

> Командир, спасибо за фотографии! А чьи самолеты, правдинские?


Ребята,это Мончегорск. Год вот только не помню,кажись 2000-2001.

----------


## командир

А историю этих самолётов должен Саша Мелихов хорошо знать :Smile:

----------


## Strizh

Сейчас несколько этих бортов стоят в саваслейке вроде, номера такие же тока тут они синие. А 74 борт улетел куда то давненько уже. Вроде говорили что вернетсЯ

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Сейчас несколько этих бортов стоят в саваслейке вроде, номера такие же тока тут они синие. А 74 борт улетел куда то давненько уже. Вроде говорили что вернетсЯ


70-ки и 80-ки саваслейские и мончегорские - совершенно разные самолеты, не надо путать. 70-ки в Саваслейке - Бэшки, а мончегорские самолеты старые простые. А конкретно МиГ-31Б №74 переделывается в БМ

----------


## Strizh

вот как даже) спасибо за информацию. А 74 борт потом в Саваслейку поставят?

----------


## kissa

> Понял Вас, спасибо


Михаил Гриб :)

----------


## Евгений

Прошу прощения за ошибку с именем борта. На борт 11 мной нанесена надпись.
Кстати он также относится к машинам выпущенным на МАПО после прекращения выпуска в Нижнем. В части осталось 2 таких машины. По документам они изд 01. а по жизни в них почти все от БС . Выпущено было 6шт.

----------


## Евгений

И еще одно события . после 14 лет стояния в "калашном" ряду на КВР в Ржев своим ходом убыл борт 85 желтый.

----------


## kfmut

> Прошу прощения за ошибку с именем борта. На борт 11 мной нанесена надпись.
> Кстати он также относится к машинам выпущенным на МАПО после прекращения выпуска в Нижнем. В части осталось 2 таких машины. По документам они изд 01. а по жизни в них почти все от БС . Выпущено было 6шт.


Красивый мАшин получился! Но почему надпись на ней только с одного борта, раньше на обоих же делали?

----------


## AC

> Прошу прощения за ошибку с именем борта. На борт 11 мной нанесена надпись.
> Кстати он также относится к машинам выпущенным на МАПО после прекращения выпуска в Нижнем. В части осталось 2 таких машины. По документам они изд 01. а по жизни в них почти все от БС . Выпущено было 6шт.


Спасибо за информацию!  :Smile: 
Да, интересный борт, а какого года выпуска он?

----------


## Евгений

надпись с обоих сторон а первая фотка этот борт до покраски

----------


## Евгений

Да, интересный борт, а какого года выпуска он?

Они все 93-94й

----------


## AC

> Да, интересный борт, а какого года выпуска он?
> 
> Они все 93-94й


Спасибо!  :Smile:

----------


## Павел1988

А 85й откуда убыл-то? Из какой части?

----------


## Евгений

из Перми убыл

----------


## николай-78

> Прошу прощения за ошибку с именем борта. На борт 11 мной нанесена надпись.
> Кстати он также относится к машинам выпущенным на МАПО после прекращения выпуска в Нижнем. В части осталось 2 таких машины. По документам они изд 01. а по жизни в них почти все от БС . Выпущено было 6шт.


что-то фраза не очень понятна: формуляры и серийные номера в студию пожалуста. На сколько я знаю с 12.1989 выпускались только планера с АЗТ.
И самое главное почти все от БС-слово "почти" можно поподробней.

----------


## PPV

> ...Кстати он также относится к машинам выпущенным на МАПО после прекращения выпуска в Нижнем...


Мне что-то плохо верится в то, что после 1991-го производство МиГ-31 было продолжено в МАПО. Там и МиГ-29-е в это время уже не выпускали...

----------


## Serega

> Прошу прощения за ошибку с именем борта. На борт 11 мной нанесена надпись.


 - респект за рисовку и фото в процессе!

Такой вот вопрос - а нет ли фото строевого 31-го с баками? Почему-то максимум что бывает на фото - это только пилоны для них. С баками не видел ни разу. И что еще, кроме баков, на те пилоны подвесить можно?

----------


## Евгений

с\н 11го "Михаил Гриб". По поводу формуляров. Не дам, так как не хочу подставить людей которые еще служат. Могу лишь добавить что из 6ти построенных МАПО машин 2 были в Ахтубе(1 потеряна) 3 в Перми (1 потерян) и 1 МАП ( б\н 347).Полный список отличий по кабине выложу на днях.

----------


## Евгений

С баками нет.  Баки были сданы на склады в 90е по договору с Пиндосами.

----------


## Антон

> С баками нет.  Баки были сданы на склады в 90е по договору с Пиндосами.


А что за договор?

----------


## николай-78

> с\н 11го "Михаил Гриб". По поводу формуляров. Не дам, так как не хочу подставить людей которые еще служат. Могу лишь добавить что из 6ти построенных МАПО машин 2 были в Ахтубе(1 потеряна) 3 в Перми (1 потерян) и 1 МАП ( б\н 347).Полный список отличий по кабине выложу на днях.


Нет тут надо разобраться:11-38400172635-вып.93-94
а 34-72803-вып.26.04.89г
стапеля валялись невостребованными с 79г, а в 93г сделали самолеты и не 5 как в серии, а 6- как-то криво.
А можно фото стекателя снизу между РС

----------


## Евгений

> Нет тут надо разобраться:11-38400172635-вып.93-94
> а 34-72803-вып.26.04.89г
> стапеля валялись невостребованными с 79г, а в 93г сделали самолеты и не 5 как в серии, а 6- как-то криво.
> А можно фото стекателя снизу между РС


фотки под рукой нет . сделаем. Борт на обслуживании именно в МАПО. Это подтверждает инженер части.Нижегородские спецы к нему и не подходили.

----------


## Евгений

а вот и рядок тех, кто сам уже в Ржев не уйдет...... Ждут Ан-22 для перевозки.

----------


## николай-78

> фотки под рукой нет . сделаем. Борт на обслуживании именно в МАПО. Это подтверждает инженер части.Нижегородские спецы к нему и не подходили.


Может тема выглядит немного под другим углом самолеты выпущены в 89г 21ГАЗ и переданы в МАПО на доработку по программе Б/БС и в 94г переданы в Пермь из Жуковского или Ахтубы. Вот это выглядит более логично.
И ещё вопрос в апреле 1994г в Пермь перегнали из Братска БС №18/62126 но это не тот самолет который был недавно потерян-тот был простой 31-й.
В 2008г во Ржеве стояло 2 БСа №14 и 23 их в Пермь не вернули?

----------


## Павел1988

> а вот и рядок тех, кто сам уже в Ржев не уйдет...... Ждут Ан-22 для перевозки.


А их реально ремонтировать будут и обратно в строй?

----------


## Евгений

потерянный 18й как раз из 3х МАПОшных  бортов. там и в формуляре изготовитель МАПО стоит.В этих бортах много странного. по формуляру тип 01 . но год выпуска 94й . задняя кабина от БС апри этом в передней отсутствует к примеру указатель углов атаки.Да и САУ-155мп3

----------


## Chizh

Это не Пермь случайно?

----------


## Евгений

> Это не Пермь случайно?


она самая "Сокол"

----------


## Chizh

Привет землякам! :)

----------


## Chizh

МиГ-31 проектировался с учетом правила площадей?
Есть у него поджатие фюзеляжа в районе узла крепления консоли?

----------


## Евгений

еще парочка

----------


## николай-78

> потерянный 18й как раз из 3х МАПОшных  бортов. там и в формуляре изготовитель МАПО стоит.В этих бортах много странного. по формуляру тип 01 . но год выпуска 94й . задняя кабина от БС апри этом в передней отсутствует к примеру указатель углов атаки.Да и САУ-155мп3


САУ-155МП-03 с57серии примерно с 88г,а интересно ПНП72 какой-16 или 08,с крестом СССРовский или с самолетиком и лзп амерский

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> потерянный 18й как раз из 3х МАПОшных  бортов. там и в формуляре изготовитель МАПО стоит.В этих бортах много странного. по формуляру тип 01 . но год выпуска 94й . задняя кабина от БС апри этом в передней отсутствует к примеру указатель углов атаки.Да и САУ-155мп3


Женя, хотелось бы уточнить, в каком именно месте в формуляре видно, что производитель - МАПО? Например, по 18 борту нету никакого МАПО в его "родословной":
Выпущен 07.03.1990, печать изготовителя и подписи руководителя предприятия, а также контролера те же самые, что и на остальных горьковских самолетах того периода... Передан в Талаги, 1994 в Ростов-на-Дону, 1998 в Моршанск, 2001 в Хотилово, 2005 на ремонт в 514 АРЗ, 2009 в Пермь. Потерян в аварии 19.11.2010...
По остальным бортам, судя по зав. номерам, 94-м годом не пахнет, но вот формуляров на них не видел... Так где же правда? В словах уважаемой ИАС или всё-таки в документации?

----------


## Sanych62

> МиГ-31 проектировался с учетом правила площадей?
> Есть у него поджатие фюзеляжа в районе узла крепления консоли?


 Правило площадей обычно применяют при проектировании самолётов, использующих в основном околозвуковые скорости полёта. МиГ-31, ПМСМ, проектировали под сверхзвук.

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Правило площадей обычно применяют при проектировании самолётов, использующих в основном околозвуковые скорости полёта. МиГ-31, ПМСМ, проектировали под сверхзвук.


Только не говорите, что Ту-154 выполнен по правилу площадей!?
Правило площадей применялось в первую очередь когда хотели преодолеть "первый звук", но тяги СУ не хватало (т.е. на рубеже 50-х-60-х годов) - Ту-22, Ту-128 и т.п. К концу 60-х перешли к фюзеляжам "коробчатого" сечения. Мощности двигателей хватало, чтобы разогнать самолет до скоростей в 2-2,5М, ну или как у МиГ-25\31 - 2,85М. Поэтому такие "изыски" стали не нужны. А  -25\31 были предназначены изначально летать там, где даже сварной шов (почти в палец толщиной) на обшивке  не влиял на аэродинамику, так зачем усложнять конструкцию?...

----------


## Sanych62

> Правило площадей применялось в первую очередь когда хотели преодолеть "первый звук", но тяги СУ не хватало


  Посмотрите на  F-18. Классика правила.
  Приоритетом при проектировании является назначение ЛА, а остальное - потом (Ту-95 и Ту-114).

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Посмотрите на  F-18. Классика правила.
>   Приоритетом при проектировании является назначение ЛА, а остальное - потом (Ту-95 и Ту-114).


Никак не пойму какое отношение к ПП имеет назначение ЛА и причем здесь Ту-114? А YF-17 (прототип )как раз и делали в 60-х годах (в конце). Это ж он потом превратился в F-18. Но это наследие от F-5. Их одна контора разрабатывала.

----------


## Sanych62

> Никак не пойму какое отношение к ПП имеет назначение ЛА и причем здесь Ту-114? А YF-17 (прототип )как раз и делали в 60-х годах (в конце). Это ж он потом превратился в F-18. Но это наследие от F-5. Их одна контора разрабатывала.


 В Ту-95 просматривается применение ПП (бомбёр - есть возможность применить), на Ту-114 - нет (пассажирский салон не даёт возможности). 
 F-18 привел в качестве примера самолёта с предостаточной тягой СУ для сверхзвука (ПП и преодоление М=1 - не связано).
 ПМСМ, и в Су-27 и в МиГ-29 ПП учтено.

----------


## ZaSlon

Из фоток блогеров в Хотилово виден зав. №  по краеней мере на одном самолете

----------


## AkAr

> С баками нет.  Баки были сданы на склады в 90е по договору с Пиндосами.


Чушь не несите, какой нафиг договор!? Эксплуатация ПТБ на МиГ-31 запрещена (согласно РЛЭ), на строевых машинах их никогда небыло, ни до 90х, ни после. На 31м они сами себя "сжирают", что дали,то и спалили(про лобовое сопротивление слышали?), + нарушение центровки на посадке (без их сброса),да и с их сбросом проблемы( с "уходом"), но про крайнее только слышал, в документации нигде нет. Это было на испытаниях обкатано. Ни один строевой летчик, летавший на 31х в 80е ПТБ "в глаза не видел" даже валявшимися их на аэродроме, я в своих полках таких не встречал

----------


## николай-78

Все новые самолеты с завода получали с полным комплектом оборудования куда входили и ПТБ. Ограничений на подвеску или полет с ПТБ в бытность моей службы не встречал. Проблема была со сбросом-траектория полета бака приводила к столкновению с конструкцией самолета т.е. бак мог "лечь" на фюзеляж между килями.Много фото в сети где на самолетах подвешены пилоны ПТБ их что вешают для тупого увеличения лобового сопротивления?? Проблема есть со снятием пилонов-трудно обеспечить герметичность  топливных разъемов.
И что-то с хотиловскими зав.номерами не то -потеряли 1 после двух "0"

----------


## Евгений

По документам в 2005-06гг прошла телеграмма предписывавшая сдать переходные балки на склады..... Но не все части эту указивку выполнили

----------


## Gefest83

кадр из видео, поэтому такой плоховастый....
борт 01 аэр. Талаги, это именная надпись? и какая именно?

----------


## AkAr

Всем привет! Николай, уточнил сейчас у своего инженера, таки да, вы правы, ПТБ он видел на нашей базе хранеия (на складе), более того, один раз, "по телеге"(по учениям), прикрутили в 180 ГИАП (Громово) на все самолеты пилоны и повесили на нескольких ПТБ, потом, через пару часов, баки сняли, пилоны оставили, у нас на Камчатке пилоны ПТБэшные только на ДЗ (так пришли с завода), откручивать никто не стал, с герметизацией и ее надежностью никаких проблем нет, на все уходит прим. 2 часа, т.к. прикручиваются "насквозь", то при съеме ставятся заглушки и все довольно "железно" закручивается. Про "тупо лобовое сопротивление"- баки,по большей части, сжираются на взлете и дальнейшем наборе высоты, дают "прибавку" в радиусе на 300 км на наивыгоднейшей V и H, летать с ними можно до М=0.9 на Н>10 000м и до V=600к/ч на Н<10 000м с nу<2.5 ед. И эта Д прибавляется при сбросе, если же не сбрасывать, то ЛБС баков "сжирает все, что дало"(если не больше). А теперь вопрос- на кой нужны баки, которые нельзя сбросить, с которыми не пойдешь на сверхзвуке и которые нафиг не нужны на том же перегоне, т.к. своей дальности "с избытком" хватает "от точки до точки"(ежегодно гоняем через всю страну борта до Ржевского АРЗ и обратно). У нас многое делается, чего "низя" применять, та же пушка. 180 ГИАП единственный полк 31х, пострелявший с нее, лафет конечно трещинами на пошел, "жабры" наружние на ней подеформировало-повырывало, приехали "представители", посмотрели, заварили аргоном, потом "телега". В РЛЭ есть вклейки по пушке и ПТБ- "эксплуатация временно запрещена". А я что-то не помню в красной армии более постоянного, чем временно. И, думаю, что никто этим заниматься не будет. С уважением, Александр

----------


## николай-78

Понятно откуда на саваслейских БСах пилоны ПТБ из Громова видимо корни.
А с запретом на стрельбу из пушек и ПТБ-создается впечатление что в разных частях или РЛЭ разные или их не все читают. А самому статус не позволяет.
Да на некоторых 31 и Б/БС "жабры" пушки усилены.

----------


## николай-78

> По документам в 2005-06гг прошла телеграмма предписывавшая сдать переходные балки на склады..... Но не все части эту указивку выполнили


устройство соединяющее пилон под Р-60 с пилоном Р-40 и есть переходная балка, а что пилоны можно было оставить на память. А как же выполнять стрельбы, на дурняка только 60-ку можно пульнуть. Или ща дежурить можно без стрельб и быть боеготовым.

----------


## Евгений

сейчас из доп комплекса только 60ки и остались... у 40х истекли сроки хранения.

----------


## николай-78

> сейчас из доп комплекса только 60ки и остались... у 40х истекли сроки хранения.


 ПЕРЕХОДНЫЕ БАЛКИ СНЯТЬ, а РАКЕТЫ  Р-60 ОСТАВИТЬ. Это абсурдное заявление, т.к.   невозможно пустить  Р-60 с самолета МИГ-31 по ВЦ при отсутствии хотя бы одного из компонентов. Не забыл ещё указать про АПУ. Вы уж там определитесь что снять, а что оставить. Лучше наверно все снять?

----------


## Евгений

> ПЕРЕХОДНЫЕ БАЛКИ СНЯТЬ, а РАКЕТЫ  Р-60 ОСТАВИТЬ. Это абсурдное заявление, т.к.   невозможно пустить  Р-60 с самолета МИГ-31 по ВЦ при отсутствии хотя бы одного из компонентов. Не забыл ещё указать про АПУ. Вы уж там определитесь что снять, а что оставить. Лучше наверно все снять?


Вы неправильно меня поняли. я констатировал факт отсутствия в настоящий момент ракет р-40. и не более того. 
А совсем точнее истечения сроков хранения данных ракет...

----------


## BSA

С сегодняшних мероприятий в Перми фото уже появились?

----------


## ZaSlon

А П-62-II вешается на АПУ-84-46Д через переходную балку или на прямую? Чтобы разобраться о каких "переходных балках" идет речь надо-бы указывать как они правильно называются, а то АПУ называют пилонами, топливные пилоны - переходными балками  :Confused:

----------


## ZaSlon

> С сегодняшних мероприятий в Перми фото уже появились?


А кроме Перми может-тоже где-то были показы техники, дни приоткрытых дверей...(нас в этой теме интересует главный герой)??? Например в ЛИИ (возможно не сегодня)http://russianplanes.net/ID42966

----------


## FLOGGER

> у 40х истекли сроки хранения.


 А их нельзя было отстрелять? Хоть польза была бы какая-то.

----------


## BSA

> А их нельзя было отстрелять? Хоть польза была бы какая-то.


Будут или по крайней мере есть в планах.

----------


## николай-78

> А П-62-II вешается на АПУ-84-46Д через переходную балку или на прямую? Чтобы разобраться о каких "переходных балках" идет речь надо-бы указывать как они правильно называются, а то АПУ называют пилонами, топливные пилоны - переходными балками


я изобразил как я вижуэту тему и как меня учили и это я читал в книгах.
А про подвесной бак у меня написано ПИЛОН ПТБ

----------


## Евгений

Фото с Мероприятия в Перми от Натальи Прокоповой.

----------


## BSA

Жень спасибо, простенько совсем что-то. Оч скромно.

----------


## Евгений

А и было просто.... особист запретил вешать на самолеты ракеты...или как обычно провести мероприятие в ДЗ. плюс лишение части знамени..... шли с простым триколором. Я надеюсь летом поприсутствовать на сессии из 4х  именных Мигов

----------


## Павел1988

В каком смысле лишили знамени? Нового образца в смысле еще не выдали или как?

----------


## Nazar

> В каком смысле лишили знамени? Нового образца в смысле еще не выдали или как?


Видимо в смысле было полковое знамя, которое сдается после переформирования полка.

----------


## Евгений

нового образца им не положено, новое знамя в Шаголе, а Соколу прислали простой триколор...временно вроде бы как...

----------


## ZaSlon

Памятник и его зав. номер (по имеющейся информации притащили буксировкой из Правдинска)

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Памятник и его зав. номер (по имеющейся информации притащили буксировкой из Правдинска)


Зав. номер встает в таблице именно в череду первых правдинских, так что скорее всего это действительно так!

----------


## ZaSlon

Интересовались баками?

----------


## Griffon

> нового образца им не положено, новое знамя в Шаголе, а Соколу прислали простой триколор...временно вроде бы как...


Т.е. есть шанс, что потом знамя дадут? т.е. авиагруппам дадут право на  собственное знамя или как? а фото нового знамени в Шаголе у Вас нет?

----------


## Евгений

Фото знамени в Шаголе увы нет...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Из фоток блогеров в Хотилово виден зав. №  по краеней мере на одном самолете


Вернувшись на пару страниц назад - 38400148115 это 61 голубой 86 г.в., вроде бывший Талажский изначально, в Хотилово точно после Котласа

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> кадр из видео, поэтому такой плоховастый....
> борт 01 аэр. Талаги, это именная надпись? и какая именно?


По силуэтам букв - очень похож, то есть должен быть "Им Героя Советского Союза (верхние три строчки) Д.А. Калараш", но это старый борт (горбатый СВЗ)! Тем интереснее вся история с этим именем, ведь один с нормальным СВЗ стоит в Липецке под номером 20, а более поздний в Хотилово самолет тоже с нормальным СВЗ носил 16 номер... И на обоих шрифт нанесения разный, о чем пару раз уже поднимал вопрос... Сколько же их всего было, вот что интересно...

----------


## BSA

в Толмачево снова отметились 31-ые, правда по фото не разобрать дажь бортовой

ДЛЯ ОСОБО ОДАРЁННЫХ ПОВТОРЯЮ - ЭТО РАЗДЕЛ ДЛЯ ФОТОГРАФИЙ И КОММЕНТАРИЕВ К НИМ!

----------


## Gefest83

Наткнулся на фото в инете... Мож кто знает что именно произошло и где именно??? :Confused:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Наткнулся на фото в инете... Мож кто знает что именно произошло и где именно???


Котлас, лопнуло стекло на снижении после нагрева на разгоне

----------


## ВМ76

Уважаемые участники форума, авиаторы практики и теории, поздравляю с днем РФ! (какая уж есть на сегодняшний день)
Не знаю точно, где лучше разместить продукт моего скромного стихоплетства, но родилось оно по старой памяти к самому значительному достижению в мировой авиации - МИГ31 Г.Е. Лозино-Лозинского и его сотрудников... 
У меня, к сожалению, нет программ и опыта монтирования видео, так что не решился присобачить комментарий такого рода. Поэтому предлагаю военнослужащим и всем заинтересованным обсудить хваленую песню-гимн. Лично у меня есть только одно видео, да и то - с какого-то интернет-ресурса, но самим пилотам виднее, пристраивать или нет, к чему пристраивать подобные слова (заранее приношу свои извинения за вкусовые разногласия)...

"к последним берегам" (музыка Элвиса Пресли, слова антинародные-)

наш корабль изготовлен для победы
по уставу нету лучше кораблей
светом завтра он нас тихо повстречает
теплотою нержавеющих сталей
капли инея дорогу уступают
в одинокие прошедшего мечты

_к тебе - судьба моя, 
дорога в бесконечность, 
небеса без края на земле
тебе - судьба моя, 
дорога в бесконечность, 
небеса без края на земле_

море глаз за нас внимательно подскажет
где для каждого наступит свой предел
нет приказов, что бы не могли исполнить
нет работы лучше для таких людей
отражаются в письме родные лица
на проверенные временем слова

_к тебе - судьба моя, 
дорога в бесконечность, 
небеса без края на земле
тебе - судьба моя, 
дорога в бесконечность, 
небеса без края на земле_

открывать завесу правды небо радо
не прощают только смелым небеса
мы идем по неразгаданной шараде 
сшитых белых ниток в сини полотна
вспоминая то, о чем мечтали дома
возвращаемся к последним берегам

_к тебе - судьба моя, 
дорога в бесконечность, 
небеса без края на земле
тебе - судьба моя, 
дорога в бесконечность, 
небеса без края на земле_

макс2007
http://youtu.be/iOwxWCxh3yU
Спасибо за внимание. :Smile:

----------


## ZaSlon

Фото МиГ-31БМ: http://russianplanes.net/ID45746, http://russianplanes.net/ID45749, http://russianplanes.net/ID45750

----------


## Gefest83

А б/н 76 - это не Саваслеевская машина???

----------


## Мелихов Александр

она самая, только теперь уже модернизированная + фотка сделана до перекраски и смены б/н, а к кому она попала и под каким б/н - пока нет инф... скорее всего в канск, вместе с другими готовыми к тому времени...

----------


## Strizh

она больше не попадет в Саваслейку??? я так надеялся когда провожал ее...

----------


## Gefest83

> она больше не попадет в Саваслейку??? я так надеялся когда провожал ее...


И мне интересно, что же будет в Саваслейке? На чём там летать то будут? :Confused: 
А другие машины на фото не Мончегорские уже?

----------


## Strizh

да уж в "Саве" щас плачевная ситуация конечно в плане состояния техники, пол года назад было время полеты отменяли из-за того что техника не могла летать просто!

----------


## ZaSlon

Для оживления темы (с сайта, посвященному Военному гарнизону с.Саваслейка-1 http://garnizon.do.am/photo/samoljot...joty/mig_31/12)

----------


## Strizh

Спасибо большое за Саваслейку,с удовольствием посмотрел фотки.

----------


## Евгений

ОЖИВИМ ТЕМУ. На сегодняшний день уже все борта переведены на новые ОЗ и регистрацию, сьемки перед самой перекраской.

----------


## Антон

> ОЖИВИМ ТЕМУ. На сегодняшний день уже все борта переведены на новые ОЗ и регистрацию, сьемки перед самой перекраской.


А есть фоточки "после"?

----------


## Евгений

есть но не весь борт  а только ББСи России

----------


## Евгений

Хотя есть . С Авиашоу Крылья Пармы 2011

----------


## FLOGGER

Не понимаю, зачем тогда писать б\н?

----------


## Евгений

Еще подкинем фоток!!!

----------


## Gefest83

На БД в Монче :Smile:

----------


## KAV

Вчера Хотиловские "традцать первые" в Сиверской. Отдельное спасибо Nazar'у за вовремя данную наводку.

----------


## Nazar

*KAV*

Полеты не удалось поснимать?
Сам дико жалею что не поехал, с работы сорваться не смог. В сентябре постараюсь в само Хотилово съездить.

----------


## KAV

> *KAV*
> Полеты не удалось поснимать?


Нет, ждали до половины третьего дня. Туман ушел, но нижний край был порядка 150 м. Тоже на работу надо было, поэтому снялись. А летать они начали вчера примерно в 17 часов.

Сегодня вторую попытку сделаем. Но уже в середине дня..

----------


## Nazar

Позавчера точно летали, но погода была хреновенькая для съемки.

----------


## elevon

2Назар:
на след. день полеты застать удалось. ураа )

----------


## elevon

конечно сразу заметно самолеты с придворного полка - все чисто вылизано )

___
вопрос: смотрю некоторые фото - сжаты по самое немогу, зачем такие маленькие выкладывать?

----------


## KAV

> конечно сразу заметно самолеты с придворного полка - все чисто вылизано )


Серега, молодец. А где обещанные фото кабины???

----------


## FLOGGER

Отличные снимки, спасибо.

----------


## Nazar

*elevon*

Тфу блин, завидую белой завистью. :Frown:

----------


## elevon

из интересного - посадка без ПРМГ, и РСП то не фонтан, видимо из за этого подходили высоко, зато потом на посадке углы драли... по сравнению с Су-24 непривычно сильно, а для МиГов нормально как я понял

----------


## Мелихов Александр

[QUOTE=elevon;80256]конечно сразу заметно самолеты с придворного полка - все чисто вылизано )

да ладно, при чем тут придворность? в разных частях есть свежеотремонтированные машины, и точно также в разных есть свои дрова... думаете в хотилово их нет? я думаю дело в совершенно другой плоскости. "простые 01" большинство прошли свои ремонты уже, некоторые уже давно, каждый в свой срок или около того, а эти "ДЗ" 90-91 года выпуска, у них сроки и ресурсы подошли в эти годы. эти самолеты ремонтируются по очереди только в последние несколько лет, так что вот... остальные факторы я полагаю лишь сопутствующие...

----------


## elevon

из 4-х машин летавших в Сиверской, только один был свежим после ремонта, остальные нет, и вблизи конечно видно что не новые, но если сравнить с мончевскими самолетами - то разница видна на лицо.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Я поясню еще раз. В часть N пришли самолеты такого-то типа. В часть М пришли самолеты такого же типа, но через 10-15 лет и свежее на эти самые 10 лет. В части N самолеты прошли капремонт через 10 лет, а в части М в безвременье никаких ремонтов не происходило, поэтому самолеты этой самой части М проходят их через 15-20 лет, то есть в эти годы. Поэтому при общем виде старшие самолеты части N выглядят сейчас уже как драные собаки, а отремонтированные и свежевыкрашенные борта из М - как лощеные коты. Так при чем же здесь придворство? И насчет других частей ситуация похожа. Сравнивать корректно не придворность и забытость, и не внешний вид по этим догадкам, а год выпуска и год прохождения ремонтов. Кажется у нас в рядовых частях ВВС нет, да и никогда не было такой фенечки, как просто перекрасить машину, эскадрилью и уж тем более весь полк. Исключением могу назвать лишь парады 9 и 10 года и единичные случаи по другим типам...

----------


## Евгений

Соколовские Миги в Степи 2010йг.

----------


## Евгений

Еще с тех же стрельб... несошедшая с пилона Р-60 после посадки

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Соколовские Миги в Степи 2010йг.


На аэродроме Степь в Забайкалье чтоль? Скорее в Астраханской степи, не так ли? ))

----------


## KAV

> Я поясню еще раз. Сравнивать корректно не придворность и забытость, и не внешний вид по этим догадкам, а год выпуска и год прохождения ремонтов.


Спасибо за пояснение. Но.. То, что Хотиловские машины подкрашивают чаще, моют чаще, Су-27 их все покрасили итальянской краской перед 9 мая - это все со слов Хотиловских же инженеров, техников и механиков, бывших в Сиверской. Мы с Серегой, за что купили, за то, как говорится..
А причина такого - часто товарищи Путин и Медведев бывают. Это с их слов.

----------


## Евгений

> На аэродроме Степь в Забайкалье чтоль? Скорее в Астраханской степи, не так ли? ))


именно в Забайкалье

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Спасибо за пояснение. Но.. То, что Хотиловские машины подкрашивают чаще, моют чаще, Су-27 их все покрасили итальянской краской перед 9 мая - это все со слов Хотиловских же инженеров, техников и механиков, бывших в Сиверской. Мы с Серегой, за что купили, за то, как говорится..
> А причина такого - часто товарищи Путин и Медведев бывают. Это с их слов.


Ну, Сушки "ихние" красились перед 9 мая ажно 9 года, в бытность еще Бежецкого полка, и передавались они тогда липчанам, те на них парад и отлетали, так что к Хотилово это тогда никакого отношения не имело. Кстати, покрашены были так себе, сверху задули глянцем - краска ногтем отколупывалась... А насчет моют чаще - я считаю, это в первую очередь вопрос качества командирской работы и ответственности ИАС, а не трепета перед прилетом литерных... Никто не мешает мыть чаще свою матчасть в других частях, не так ли?

----------


## elevon

Алексндр, мы видимо друг друга не так поняли, я не говорил что их красят каждый год, по причине близости к Пу, ты меня не верно понял

вылизанные - я имел ввиду что вымытые. можно конечно сказать что тут от иас зависит, но тем не менее

----------


## Евгений

Еще из Пермских архивов

----------


## Евгений

Выкладываю несколько фото Для Андрея Коткова.
По вопросу цвета золотой звезды и красной Планки на 11 борту,. :это в реале Тамиевский акрил (темный оттенок золото с с бронзой и чуть черного). . не ожидали сами ,но Мах 2.53 держит. На фотках борта 09 11 и 26

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> но Мах 2.53 держит


если я чего не путаю, то на такой мах уже давно никто не махал... я слышал про введенные ограничения и цифры 1,3, 1,5, точнее не упомню.

Погибшим сегодня на взлете пермским ребятам земля пухом...

----------


## Евгений

2.53 на облетах 2 раза в год.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

По просьбе однополчан из Перми:

Реквизиты счета для перечисления средств в помощь семьям погибших летчиков: 

Расчетный счет: 40703810349090050028 в Западно-Уральском банке Сбербанка РФ г. Перми.
К/счет 30101810900000000603
БИК 045773603
ИНН 7707083893
КПП 590202002
ОГРН 1027700132195

Фонд «СОКОЛ» (свидетельство о регистрации в Едином государственном реестре юридических лиц № 1095900001394 от 20 мая 2009 г.)
ИНН 5903093943, КПП 590301001

Назначение платежа «Помощь семьям погибших пилотов».

----------


## Евгений

Ну вот и полезли в инет фото с места...
P.S. Фото киля для Андрея Коткова
http://www.dayperm.ru/photos/album/252

----------


## Nazar

*Евгений*
я думаю Андрею это фото точно не пригодится. :Mad:

----------


## Котков Андрей

Как раз таки я просил фото киля этого самолета, я сейчас довольно близок к завершению разработки новой деколи на МиГ-31, а однополчане погибших звонили и просили дать в деколи данный борт именно в последней, увы уже не крайней, версиии маркировки.

Но я думал что это все-таки будет фото самолета еще при жизни.

----------


## Евгений

> *Евгений*
> я думаю Андрею это фото точно не пригодится.


К сожалению ваш гнев необоснван уважаемый Nazar. то что произошло уже не исправить, а это фото поможет в сохранении памяти погибших ребят.
С Уважением Евгений

----------


## Евгений

Андрей! мне прислали фото в день нанесения... вот оно.

----------


## Nazar

> К сожалению ваш гнев необоснван уважаемый Nazar. то что произошло уже не исправить, а это фото поможет в сохранении памяти погибших ребят.
> С Уважением Евгений


Я это к тому, что данное фото, ну никак не поможет при отрисовке макета.
ИМХО, я если честно вообще считаю, что фото с мест трагедий не стоит выкладывать, по мне это примерно то-же самое, что расчлененку человеческую показывать, но это только мое ИМХО.

----------


## Евгений

подборка памяти 11го борта... ведь ровно полгода назад  мы закончили нанесение надписи и подкраску.....

----------


## Евгений

И еще ... даже из тех времен когда он не был именным.

----------


## Gefest83

Шикарная фота!!! Не всегда такое встретишь в инете!
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...f1116339:cool:

----------


## FLOGGER

Фото действительно отличное. Вопрос: это "Б" или 01ДЗ? Как отличить? Почему в аннотации написано МИГ-31? Как правильно он должен быть поименован?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Это саваслейская Бэшка. Да, ради этих фот нам пришлось попотеть конечно... В заправке участвовали все - и Б, и БМ (впервые), и даже ДЗ (тоже впервые). На моей фото БМ.

----------


## FLOGGER

Александр, поясните, пож, что значит "впервые"? Что, ни БМ, ни ДЗ раньше вообще никогда не дозапрвлялись в воздухе? Или я чего-то не понимаю? Или Вы неточно выразились?

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Первый борт на Ц-Угловой, получивший регистрацию RF

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Александр, поясните, пож, что значит "впервые"? Что, ни БМ, ни ДЗ раньше вообще никогда не дозапрвлялись в воздухе? Или я чего-то не понимаю? Или Вы неточно выразились?


Так всё же правильно. Раньше БМ-ов не существовало и они первый раз дозаправлялись, а ДЗ не дозаправлялись по той причине, что все дозаправки ранее вылётывались на саваслейских Бэшках.

----------


## FLOGGER

Благодарю за пояснение.

----------


## AC

> Первый борт на Ц-Угловой, получивший регистрацию RF


А какой у него бортовой № ?  :Confused:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/niksky/album/18933/?&p=5
На яндексе в чьем то альбоме лежит уже и зимняя дозаправка... Кто снимал не знаю, самолеты хотиловские.
http://newsreaders.ru/showthread.php?p=33572
а здесь большая подборка давно известных фот, но в конце та же зимняя заправка, фото из той же серии, но иные.

----------


## FLOGGER

Александр, большое спасибо за вторую ссылку. Я ее потерял и давно сюда не заглядывал. Отличные фото! Спасибо!

----------


## AC

> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/niksky/album/18933/?&p=5
> На яндексе в чьем то альбоме лежит уже и зимняя дозаправка... Кто снимал не знаю, самолеты хотиловские...


Она есть и тут:
http://ablogin.ru/category/aviation/

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> А какой у него бортовой № ?


Борт был зачехлен, поэтому бортовой пока остается неизвестен

----------


## Alexey_VVO

RF-95195 - 86 синий
RF-95201 - 80 синий
http://yasinkov.livejournal.com/56923.html
http://quick-spinch.livejournal.com/

----------


## aviator

на яндекс фото( автор из АК)

в зимней дозаправке за неделю 3 вылета было.
в двух удалось поснимать

----------


## elevon

[QUOTE=Мелихов Александр;85366]Это саваслейская Бэшка. Да, ради этих фот нам пришлось попотеть конечно...

так вы и вправду тогда втроем в корму забились? :Eek:

----------


## aviator

Мужики извините за оффтоп. 
две картины маслом. зимняя сьемка.
рисовка с фото.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> так вы и вправду тогда втроем в корму забились?


ну да... не шибко удобно, но терпимо.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Канск, панорамные склейки, свежее.

----------


## Alexey_VVO

№16 38400149205
№05	38400172478
№06	38400172517
№26 38400177176		
№36	38400177628
№37	38400179139	
№38	38400179206	
№42	38400183186
№30	38400188213

----------


## Alexey_VVO

№40	38400189305

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Молодец, спасибо! Видел на авиафоруме фотки, хотел просить уже номерки узнать, а оно вот пожалте ) Занес в таблицу.

----------


## AC

> №16 38400149205
> №05	38400172478
> №06	38400172517
> №26 38400177176		
> №36	38400177628
> №37	38400179139	
> №38	38400179206	
> №42	38400183186
> №30	38400188213


Спасибо огромное! А по фоторяду Су-24 тамошних Вы не дадите перечень серийников?

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Выкладывал уже: http://forums.airforce.ru/showthread...ll=1#post87685

----------


## Павел1988

Так это все трупы или еще есть надежда?

----------


## AC

> Выкладывал уже: http://forums.airforce.ru/showthread...ll=1#post87685


Ага, увидел! Спасибо!  :Smile:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Так это все трупы или еще есть надежда?


По годам только 16 борт древний, 86 г.в., а остальные еще даже ничего. Более того, три самолета из этого ряда - ДЗ-шки. Но вот насколько они ушатаны - знают только инженеры. Объективно оценить нереально.

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Александр, не силен в модификациях Миг-31. Какие именно ДЗ?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Александр, не силен в модификациях Миг-31. Какие именно ДЗ?


42,30,40 - ДЗ 90 г.в., остальные простые 89 г.в., кроме 16, как написал выше.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Разыскиваются фото периода 1998-200? (ЧВВАКУШ) "горбатых" МиГ-31 52 и 02 красные в живом виде, прибыли в Челябинск (Шагол) из Перми в октябре-ноябре 1998 года на долю учебных пособий (попилили на тренажеры кажется). Самолеты с большой вероятностью бывшие Комсомольские.

----------


## AC

> 42,30,40 - ДЗ 90 г.в., остальные простые 89 г.в., кроме 16, как написал выше.


А "36" ??? Он же тоже вроде с ШДЗ... (???):
http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...7&d=1330169125

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> А "36" ??? Он же тоже вроде с ШДЗ... (???):
> http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...7&d=1330169125


Нет у него штанги. Это под чехлом по центру-чуть левее антенны выпирают. Да и по з/н он по определению не может быть ДЗ.

----------


## AC

> Нет у него штанги. Это под чехлом по центру-чуть левее антенны выпирают. Да и по з/н он по определению не может быть ДЗ.


Понял Вас. Спасибо.

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> Нет у него штанги. Это под чехлом по центру-чуть левее антенны выпирают. Да и по з/н он по определению не может быть ДЗ.


А с какого номера началис ДЗ? Вообще какие диапазоны з/н соответствую каким модификациям?

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Коллеги, не нашёл, был уже тут или нет 37 "красный" с базы хранения в Липецке. Номер вроде читается как 38400171186.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

крайние цифры не сквозные типа ...123, 124, 125, присваивались по хз какому принципу или вообще без него, но приблизительно так:
от начала с 79 г. и 
до 697001287ХХ весна 85 г. простые изд. 01 с "горбатым" СВЗ,
до 69700141ХХХХ шли номера с начальными цифрами 697
38400142ХХ, 86 г., смена начальных цифр на 384,
до 384001813ХХ простые с поздним СВЗ, в том числе и БСы, коих было не так уж и много,
с 38400181345 (борт 74 в Ахтубинске) пошли ДЗ, начало 90 г.,
с 38401201ХХХ пошли Б, начало 91 г., в том числе БМы, модернизированные из Б (планер тот же).

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Коллеги, не нашёл, был уже тут или нет 37 "красный" с базы хранения в Липецке. Номер вроде читается как 38400171186.


читается правильно, это он

----------


## AC

Александр, а Вы не знаете, этот №75 каким № БМ стал?
http://russianplanes.net/ID68132

----------


## Мелихов Александр

по нему пока не знаю

----------


## николай-78

Давненько не было интересного. Александру спасибо за заводские номера с каждым разом все более упорядочно. Но всё это уже в том или ином виде по номерам было представлено, просто вновь примкнувшие читают не с самого начала тему.
37борт-Липецк, это его номер на трупе стал красным(года примерно с 2005-надо поискать фото) при жизни номер был синий.
а БСами я просчитался ровно в 2раза, но тогда куда их половину подевали-ХЗ.
выше представлены заводские, а вот серийничков нам посмотреть никак не получится
красные 40_ххх ДЗ это-Соколовка_Чугуевка
Б-Семипалатинск начал получать в мае 1991г, первым строевым пилотом был Мишин Владимир Михайлович -ком аэ 356 иап , но первооружение завершил только Алыкель. А 356 иап этоуже была другая страна.

----------


## Gefest83

Я извиняюсь, фото с аирлинерс, чё там за штуковина на фонаре кабины лётчика? по инету лазил и не нашёл(

----------


## AndyK

> Я извиняюсь, фото с аирлинерс, чё там за штуковина на фонаре кабины лётчика? по инету лазил и не нашёл(


Это перископ

----------


## николай-78

выглядит все:зеркала и перескоп так

----------


## Gefest83

Спасибо! А ведь я догадывался :Smile:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Интересного говоришь не было давненько... 
Вот сегодня хоп, и нашел кое-что! Еще один именной МиГ-31 в Талагах!
"Имени Героя Советского Союза Д.Ф. Ковтюлева", бортовой № в кадр не попал, но сам факт!.
http://www.warheroes.ru/hero/hero.asp?Hero_id=4659

----------


## aviator

В гостях на 7000й

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> В гостях на 7000й


А чего отредактировал то пост? Неужто "вскрыл все секреты передислокации"? 
Я кстати там был по работе в чт-пт, да вот так и не заехал, не получилось...

----------


## aviator

Да нет. выложил панораму,а потом открыл и офигел. так криво склеилась,что вместо пяти самолетов,оказалось шесть :-)
выложу по мере обработки

----------


## aviator

улыбаемся и машем

----------


## AC

> улыбаемся и машем


"Самолет, смирно!!! Равнение-на-пряво!!! Т-щ полковник, разрешите доложить! 50 грамм от заправщика принял!"
 :Wink:

----------


## Intruder

> "Самолет, смирно!!! Равнение-на-пряво!!! Т-щ полковник, разрешите доложить! 50 грамм от заправщика принял!"


Вот еще один!  "Взлет произвел"

----------


## GUMAR

В гостях на авиабазе 6980, полеты на дозаправку. Из Перми и Канска.

----------


## mestni

Ладога-2012

----------


## AC

> Ладога-2012...


Тут -- много:
http://sashapak.livejournal.com/38375.html

----------


## mestni

> Тут -- много:
> Фото - МиГ-31 на авиационном учении «Ладога-2012».


Ну, я постеснялся рекламировать тут свое жж :)

----------


## An-Z

:Smile:  Отличные фото! Спасибо!

----------


## mestni

> Отличные фото! Спасибо!


Спасибо ребятам из Бесовца и пресс-службы ЗВО!

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Танцы на МиГе.wmv - YouTube
Мой первый опыт видеомонтажа. Учился на любимом самолете )

----------


## Gefest83

Не дурно!!! +10! Канск? Да и перчи такие не встречал...

----------


## Евгений

Форумчане! в начале июля в перми пройдет фестиваль Крылья пармы. 6 июля планируется споттинг визит на авиабазу Сокол. а 8го ДОД. Желающие попасть туда пишите мне в личку.

----------


## Антон

> Форумчане! в начале июля в перми пройдет фестиваль Крылья пармы. 6 июля планируется споттинг визит на авиабазу Сокол. а 8го ДОД. Желающие попасть туда пишите мне в личку.


Сокол это в Перьми?

----------


## Евгений

Да это Пермь.

----------


## mestni

Фото - 70 лет 6-й Ленинградской Краснознаменной армии ВВС и ПВО.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Фото - 70 лет 6-й Ленинградской Краснознаменной армии ВВС и ПВО.


Тема-то, вроде, МИГ-31. А это МИГ-25...

----------


## mestni

> Тема-то, вроде, МИГ-31. А это МИГ-25...


извините, бес попутал

----------


## AC

№10 повезли с Перми на 514 АРЗ:
Пермские споттинги - Фотографии - AVSIM.su Forums - Страница 170
http://www.avsim.su/forum/index.php?...tach_id=377464

----------


## Gefest83

:Biggrin:

----------


## Gefest83

И в догонку, мне так оч понравился проход 31-го!

----------


## maxik

класс! звук супер!

----------


## Павел1988

А Соколовка - это где?

----------


## AC

> А Соколовка - это где?


Соколовка -- она же Чугуевка...

----------


## Павел1988

Так ведь ее вроде расформировали? Че за ситуация-то там - просто прилетают угловские или таки что-то осталось? А то непонятно.

----------


## AC

> Так ведь ее вроде расформировали? Че за ситуация-то там - просто прилетают угловские или таки что-то осталось? А то непонятно.


В Чугуевке оставляли авиакомендатуру...

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Чугуевский очень активно используют и этот, и прошлый год угловские и елизовские Миг-31. Радует, что аэродром не умер, а остался действительно действующей авиакомендатурой

----------


## Gefest83

> Соколовка -- она же Чугуевка...


А я думал, деж эта Соколовка то находится)))

----------


## AC

> А я думал, деж эта Соколовка то находится)))


Та там, дэ Бэлэнко...  :Cool:

----------


## Djoker

Кабина МиГ-31БМ:



igor113 - Ан-70 ur-ntk, Миг-31БМ 93 красный, Як-130 90 красный на Максе-2009 часть 8

----------


## Djoker

Кабина МиГ-31БМ:



МиГ-31 / MiG-31 Foxhound &bull; Форум "Стелс машины"

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Крайний полет Алексеича - YouTube
Склепал видюшку из одной любительской съемки - аэродром Елизово.

Джокеру - нечеткие изображения лучше не выкладывать...

----------


## Д.Срибный

Сань, спасибо за видео!
А почему видео в такой интересной категории? :)

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Исправил, это случайность

----------


## FLOGGER

> Джокеру - нечеткие изображения лучше не выкладывать...


Резкие, конечно, лучше, но в данном случае лучше такое, чем никакое.

----------


## николай-78

да Александр! Человек старался фотографируя кабину 31БМ №93(это видно по закеенным шыльдикам) фотографировал чтобы не увидел никто, и проходил к самолету возможно за деньги. А ты про банальное резкости нет!

----------


## ВМ76

> Крайний полет Алексеича - YouTube
> Склепал видюшку из одной любительской съемки - аэродром Елизово.
> 
> ...


Это даже не видео, а небольшой художественный фильм!
Не мог оторваться, спасибо!

----------


## elevon

с дозаправки МиГ-31бм, Монча

----------


## Gefest83

> с дозаправки


Что-то подсказывает мне что - Мончегорские :Cool:

----------


## An-Z

кто бы сомневался! Ваши на этой неделе хорошо "выступили"

----------


## elevon

Андрей, на месяц разминулись :)

----------


## Djoker

Задняя кабина МиГ-31БМ:



Перехватчики МиГ-25 и МиГ-31. Лучшие в своём деле (2012) - YouTube

----------


## Djoker

МиГ-31БМ:









МиГ-31 - Page 58 - ED Forums

----------


## Intruder

[QUOTE=Евгений;62243]
В дополнении к посту Евгения из Б-Савино

----------


## Евгений

еще несколько 
фото из Перми.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

У меня тоже есть ЦЗ, например склееные панорамки ).

----------


## Евгений

дополню отчет с 7го ноября..... 60 лет Соколу

----------


## FLOGGER

Простите, а эти 4 штуки - это и все, "чем богаты"?

----------


## Евгений

> Простите, а эти 4 штуки - это и все, "чем богаты"?


Нет. это праздничная линейка...... а так до 12 бортов в день +ДЗ

----------


## Евгений

Скоро Сокол БМ ки получит.....Экипажи уже переучились

----------


## Gefest83

> Скоро Сокол БМ ки получит.....Экипажи уже переучились


А Мончегорские БМки все по одному месту пошли... старые типы все тоже поснимали и даже надпись Б.Ф. Сафонова не стали переносить на др. какой-либо борт...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> А Мончегорские БМки все по одному месту пошли... старые типы все тоже поснимали и даже надпись Б.Ф. Сафонова не стали переносить на др. какой-либо борт...


Поясни по поводу одного места плиз...

----------


## FLOGGER

Прошу прощения, что, в Монче БМы списали? Или как понимать "одно место"?

----------


## Евгений

Пермь Сокол

----------


## Евгений

Несколько фото с момента нанесения очередной надписи в Перми. Кстати мелкие детали на гербе уже не в первый раз наносим Тамиевской краской. Мах 2.35 держит. В общем моделизм 1:1

----------


## Мелихов Александр

а что, прям на 2,35 летают? у меня в памяти по нынешним временам цифра 1,3 крутится...

----------


## николай-78

при СССеРе ТС-1 был самым худшим топливом, эксплуатация допускалась в крайнем случае. Видимо его больший выход на нефтеперегоне получается и торгашам РТ и Т-6 невыгодно. Вроде было до М=1,5 без съема фильтров.
Только как они теперь движки облетывают: при советах вначале было 2,65, потом с 91г после Ржева 2,35. А ща ХЗ.На М больше 2,4 самолет был не утюг, а сказка.
На счет покраски в Липецке вроде красили автоэмалью.
Вот мне все время интересно: с именами собственными, а упадет самолет с именем. Больше этим именем называть не будут. Прециденты подобные имелись в истории 350ап когда падали только 4Х, за ночь сороковки исчезли с бортов Ту-128-х

----------


## Евгений

раз в полгода летают на облет. в 2012г летали на мах 2.35 , а в 10м еще ходили на 2.53. К таким облетам не допускаются миги с некоторыми сериями остекления.

----------


## Евгений

Про перенос имени правда не переносят. В Соколе решили не возобновлять "Михаил Гриб" с разбившейся в 2011г 11 борта

----------


## Павел1988

Эх, так бы они модернизировали их резво, как надписи наносят...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Эх, так бы они модернизировали их резво, как надписи наносят...


А что не так то? Модернизированных значительно больше, чем именных, если в этом вы сравниваете.

----------


## николай-78

а что остались в РФ Б не переведенные в разряд  БМ, если 12 в Казахстане.  Осталось только имена собственные раздавать. Особенно отличились с последним Ту-160

----------


## AC

> Эх, так бы они модернизировали их резво, как надписи наносят...


Модернизируют их бОльшими темпами, чем надписи наносят...

----------


## Alexey_VVO

День авиации ПВО. аэродром Центральная-Угловая
RF-95201 80


RF-95197 84

----------


## lindr

Спасибо за фото.

Все хорошо только правильно пишется 01-87-05, 01-88-04 (через две черты), для МиГ-29УБ 50903025982 например 30-24-10 (так и по документам)

Я нарыл кое-что по 764-му

69700107842					СССР		764-й ИАП
69700110708					СССР		764-й ИАП
69700120707					СССР		764-й ИАП




> может №80 83214_это 87_05, а №84 88869_это 88_04


нет 88*** это самолеты 87-й серии, 83*** по идее д.б. 82-я но....

В этих сериях по 5 машин

----------


## николай-78

> Все хорошо только правильно пишется 01-87-05, 01-88-04 (через две черты),(так и по документам)
> 
> нет 88*** это самолеты 87-й серии, 83*** по идее д.б. 82-я но....


Единственное где я видел написанные номера-серийные это нижняя честь стекателя / их вид был 0188-05 и до передачи самолета в ИАП на левой створке левой основной стойки шасси
 А причем тут номера и ВИСП, они там тоже пишутся или это так для общего развития.
 Если 5 и 4 с конца заводского номера это серия +-1, то Вы заблуждаетесь, это так должно быть но не обязано.

----------


## lindr

На самолете маляркой написано может как угодно, по документам 01-СС-НН 01=миг-31, для МиГ-29УБ 30-СС-НН, 30=МиГ-29УБ, так по документам,( в ГТД например при перемещении через границу), попадаются прямые заводские, но редко   :Frown: 




> Дата пересечения границы|23.11.1999|
> Код операции|ВРЕМЕННЫЙ ВВОЗ (ВЫВОЗ)|
> Наименование отправителя|6 МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ АВИАКОСМИЧЕСКИЙ САЛОН|
> Адрес отправителя|"ДУБАЙ -2000" Г.ДУБАЙ,ОБЪЕДИНЕННЫЕ АРАБСКИЕ ЭМИРАТЫ|
> Наименование товара|САМОЛЕТ МИГ-29УБТ N 30-24-10


А в Париж он летал как




> САМОЛЕТ ТИП МИГ-29УБ БОРТ N52, ЗАВОД.N50903025982 ДАТА ВЫПУСКА 19 ИЮЛЯ 1994 Г


В принципе такой формат ТТ-СС-НН ТТ-тип, СС-серия, НН-номер стандартны для завода №21. 

-+1 в формулярном относительно заводского *да не обязательно*, тут Вы абсолютно правы, но для определенных конкретных серий это так (проверено на десятке случаев для. разл самолетов завода №21).




> А причем тут номера и ВИСП, они там тоже пишутся или это так для общего развития.


Просто Видео хорошее HD и номера присутствуют https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=RysCuWxCyEs

Забыл вчера ссылку написать  :Frown:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> 69700107842					СССР		764-й ИАП
> 69700110708					СССР		764-й ИАП
> 69700120707					СССР		764-й ИАП


Есть еще какие-нибудь привязки по этим з/н? Год, бортовой, или хотя бы источник данных?
Просто это безумно старые серии, сейчас их точно нет в Перми, это Правдинские либо Мончегорские дрова 81 и 82 г.в. и хотелось бы достоверно опознать самолеты.

Тьфу ты, привязка в картинках что ли? Тогда вообще с логикой здесь туго, самолеты этих серий давно отжили, а это видео свежее.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

И даже не дожидаясь ответа, скажу, нет, это бред какой-то. Не могут это быть самолеты 81 и 82 г.в. сейчас на полетах, да еще и в Перми. Должно быть, первые две цифры это бортовой, следующие три позывной или около того.

----------


## lindr

> Должно быть, первые две цифры это бортовой, следующие три позывной или около того.


Может и так, хотя близкие серии в 764-м были: 69700124145 и 69700126905, их распили в 2007

----------


## Мелихов Александр

ну это уже похоже на Комсомольские, 83 и 84 г.в., и они такие как раз были в Перми

----------


## elevon

в глазах восторг и в ж.. пламя :)


МиГ-31бм, монч

----------


## FLOGGER

Может, глупый вопрос, но все же: на первом снимке у БМа АПУ под крылом - это подо что?

----------


## bakulinks77

Похоже под Р-73.

----------


## Антон

> Похоже под Р-73.


Именно под них))

----------


## FLOGGER

Понятно, спасибо. (Что-то не признал сослепу).

----------


## AC

*to Владислав Дмитренко:* Большое спасибо за репортаж из Саваслейки от 22 января!  :Cool: 
www.Airforce.ru - Авиабаза «Саваслейка». 22 января 2013 г.
Но вот в этом контексте -- "...Помимо всего прочего, медленно, но верно идет модернизация служб аэродрома..." -- у меня вопрос возник: а что это развешено на фонарных столбах на стоянке? (см. вложенный фрагмент фото)
Я что-то такого не наблюдал вроде ни в Хотилово, ни в Большом Савино (Соколе)... (???)

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> [B]у меня вопрос возник: а что это развешено на фонарных столбах на стоянке? (см. вложенный фрагмент фото)
> Я что-то такого не наблюдал вроде ни в Хотилово, ни в Большом Савино (Соколе)... (???)


Матюгальник громкой связи ИАС

----------


## николай-78

Пермь январь 2008г БД 697...... на последнем отмечены дефекты сот

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Примечательно, что согласно моих многострадальных исследований 59 самолет есть самый дремучий летающий МиГ-31 в строю. Эта машина выпуска конца 1984 или начала 1985 года, точнее не скажу. Не знаю как насчет сегодня, но в 10 году он еще был бодрячком )), то есть я его фотал.

----------


## Евгений

В понедельник закончился ресурс у Пермского именного Миг-31 бн 05 Сергей Сафронов. Согласно приказа МО все миги до 89 г.в. подлежат изъятию и передаче на базы хранения. Скорее всего погонят в Ржев. имя получит  один из БМ которые вот вот должны получить.

----------


## николай-78

> Согласно приказа МО все миги до 89 г.в. подлежат изъятию и передаче на базы хранения.


под сие требование  от 89 г.выпуска подпадают все БСы, а БМ из Б уже практически закончились, если тока казахи отдадут.

----------


## Павел1988

Ну ведь собирались года до 20го иметь около 100 МиГ-31 на вооружении, из них большую часть - БМ. Сотня бортов после 89 года выпуска наберется? Про приказ МО, кстати - сведения точные? На Авантюре инфу сливали, что 60 БМок по "плану" - гораздо меньше, чем планируется на самом деле...

----------


## Евгений

по поводу приказа информация проверена в нескольких источниках. БСы идут на переделку в БМ и получают индекс БСМ Пермяки кстати на днях должны первый такой борт забирать в Нижнем.также из савино гтовят к перегону в Ржев 59 17 и 05 борта

----------


## Евгений

по количеству БМов сильно ограничат двигатели.... новых нет и не предвидится...Пермяки получали в этом году новый двигатель с 0 часов наработки 1991гв из росрезерва

----------


## Павел1988

Так во Ржеве же этих мигов полным полно - неужели из всей этой кучи силовых установок с вменяемым ресурсом не набрать для строевых частей? И нахрена пермякам этот двигатель - я в том смысле, что ОДИН-то нахрена?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Так во Ржеве же этих мигов полным полно - неужели из всей этой кучи силовых установок с вменяемым ресурсом не набрать для строевых частей? И нахрена пермякам этот двигатель - я в том смысле, что ОДИН-то нахрена?


Павел, вы рассуждаете эмоциями, то есть, конечно же, обывательски.
Во Ржеве и Липецке - планеры-дрова, и движки такие же, то есть, которые были с ресурсом, их давно позабирали, ибо доноры стоят там ого-го уже сколько. Бэшки передербалили из строевых, Дэзэшки уже все повытаскивали со Ржева, теперь вот принялись за БСы, коих по пальцам пересчитать.
А насчет одного двигателя всё элементарно - один новый + один с остаточным - вот тебе и машина. Движки не одновременно сейчас выходят, сейчас конструкторы меняются поагрегатно, такие времена.

----------


## Евгений

> Павел, вы рассуждаете эмоциями, то есть, конечно же, обывательски.
> Во Ржеве и Липецке - планеры-дрова, и движки такие же, то есть, которые были с ресурсом, их давно позабирали, ибо доноры стоят там ого-го уже сколько. Бэшки передербалили из строевых, Дэзэшки уже все повытаскивали со Ржева, теперь вот принялись за БСы, коих по пальцам пересчитать.
> А насчет одного двигателя всё элементарно - один новый + один с остаточным - вот тебе и машина. Движки не одновременно сейчас выходят, сейчас конструкторы меняются поагрегатно, такие времена.


Полностью согласен.... Еще при передаче машины в Ржев с нее снимают все что мало мальски работает . забивают дрянью. Потому как если отдать нормальное оборудование , то летать будет не на чем.

----------


## Евгений

Emergency Landing MiG-31 Foxhound - YouTube
посадка перегоняемого борта простоявшего до этого в калашном ряду больше 10 лет. На подходе к аэродрому посадки пробило топливопровод высокого давления. керосин уходил с темпом в 1200 литров в минуту...  Топливо кончилось на пробеге.

----------


## Павел1988

Блин, это реально напрягает... Так не хочется такой потрясающей машины лишаться.

----------


## Fencer

Фото МиГ-31 б/н 32 красный 11 А ВВС и ПВО во время выставки по случаю учений Тыла ВВС России "Крыло-2007" на аэродроме Хабаровск-Большой 10 июля 2007 года.Модификацию и полк точно не скажу.Если кто знает,то напишите.

----------


## bakulinks77

По ходу Чугуевский хлопец. Правда они давно уже в Угловке стоят :)

----------


## Fencer

> По ходу Чугуевский хлопец. Правда они давно уже в Угловке стоят :)


Спасибо за информацию.Значит МиГ-31 б/н 32 красный 530 иап 93 д ПВО 11 А ВВС и ПВО с базированием на а/д Соколовка (Чугуевка).

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Это Дэзуха 90 г.в. бывшей прописки на Сахалине, потом в Чугуевке, а теперь в Канске.

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо. Уже как-то спрашивал, можно ли внешне отличть 01ДЗ от Б? Или вся разница внутри?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Спасибо. Уже как-то спрашивал, можно ли внешне отличть 01ДЗ от Б? Или вся разница внутри?


По паре антенок (сам никак не запомню) и по упорам на брюхе во втором ряду ракет (для этого нужен пузатый ракурс).
Поэтому сейчас я их отличаю уже исключительно по памяти )).

----------


## Fencer

Спасибо всем за информацию.Значит МиГ-31ДЗ б/н 32 красный 530 иап 93 д ПВО 11 А ВВС и ПВО с базированием на а/д Соколовка (Чугуевка).А может кто знает его заводской номер?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Имею следующий вопрос.
"Изделие 01ДЗ" пошли с 12.1989., первая серийная машина с АЗТ борт 74 красный с зав. № 38400181345, Ахтубинск:


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

Здесь на фото, "Изделие 01" (АЗТ нет) из состава авиационной группы 7000-й гвардейской авиационной базы, Хотилово Тверской обл. Празднование 100-я ВВС, аэр. Пушкин, 2012 г.  Виден зав. № 38400180543.




миг-31 - найдено на Яндекс.Фотках - 10 фото у пользователя vit8595
На аэродроме в Пушкине 100 лет ВВС - Фотографии - AVSIM.su Forums

А вот ещё одна машина из Хотилово. Борт 31 красный. Зав. № 38400171519. У машины виден АЗТ. На "Изделии 01" с зав. ном. меньшим, чем 38400181345 есть АЗТ? Интересно, какая модификация. 






МИГ-31 - найдено на Яндекс.Фотках - 17 фото у пользователя valkovenalainen
МИГ-31 - найдено на Яндекс.Фотках - 6 фото у пользователя paraspy

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Здесь на фото, предположительно, "Изделие 01БС" (машина доработана из "01" - АТЗ нет) из состава авиационной группы 7000-й гвардейской авиационной базы, Хотилово Тверской обл. Празднование 100-я ВВС, аэр. Пушкино, 2012 г.  Виден зав. № 38400180543.


Нашлось и фото первой кабины. Это не *"01БС"*??

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## николай-78

> Спасибо. Уже как-то спрашивал, можно ли внешне отличть 01ДЗ от Б? Или вся разница внутри?


Я уже писал чем и как отличить модификации 31-х, но каждый читает только то что хочет.
Как отличить ДЗ от Б
1. на сегоднешний момент Б остались у Казахстана.
2. как у всех 31 в носовой части сверху перед козырьком кабины /справа от штанги если по полету для ДЗ/ до марта 1991г имелась аттенна для переходного периода ГО, после только заплатка на месте отверстия под антенну запросчика или у нерадивого техсостава антенна просто отключалась но не демонтировалась т.к. в марте двухкомпонентный розовый герметик плохо полимелизировался. С такой антенной только 31бэ в единственном экземпляре принадлежит Нижегородскому заводу "Сокол".
На каждом месте подвески УР на самолетах Б и БС 2 ряда упоров под складвывающиеся рули Р-33 и 33с, до 93г они были удлиннеными как у 31-го, а после их стали укорачивать.
заводской номер на 31 и 31ДЗ имеет вид:ХХХ001ХХХХХ, на Б,БМ:УУУ012УУУУУ
Да и БСов на базе 31ДЗ мне неизвесно.
3. Ну и кабина -это отдельная песня, нужно расскажу и поясню. Правда не стоит засорять этим форум.
Да и по приведенным фото отличить БС от 31-невозможно. Учасник форума публикуя их не представляет о чем идет речь.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> 3. Ну и кабина -это отдельная песня, нужно расскажу и поясню.


Николай, расскажите, пожалуйста, в Матчасти: http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/3429-mig-31-a/

----------


## николай-78

> Спасибо. Уже как-то спрашивал, можно ли внешне отличть 01ДЗ от Б? Или вся разница внутри?


Я писал про отличия 31-х на этой ветке, пост #91 и далее, с рисунками. Да и некоторые повторнозадающие вопросы там присутствовали. Да и кабины сразу не опишешь, что-то забудешь.

----------


## FLOGGER

Николай, спасибо, наверное, забыл. Обязательно вернусь туда, почитаю. Спасибо за пояснения.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

А кому-нибудь известно: демонстрационный борт «374» был «ДЗ»? Антенна запросчика присутствует. Зав. № неизвестен?
Борт «374» в Ля-Бурже, 1991 г.:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Самолет 374 имеет номер 69700121496, 83 г.в. времен простых изделий нольпервых. Да, он был доработан, но опытную машину некорректно, на мой взгляд, называть ДЗ или не ДЗ.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Спасибо. Согласен с Вами, что на опытную машину не вполне корректно сравнивать с серийной, т.к. она может сильно отличаться от серийной. А неизвестно когда «374»-й доработали и состав его переделок? 

Учебный борт ВАИУ. Внешне похож на «01ДЗ» - имеет АТЗ и не снятую антенну запросчика. Бортовой номер 21 красный, Воронеж, Балтимор, сентябрь 2012 г.







Фото: Дмитрий Чушкин, Иван Зацепин, Евгений Поливанов. 
Фотоблог обо всём - 100 лет ВВС в Воронеже. Аэродром Балтимор
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## николай-78

самолетов оборудованых штангой но не ДЗ было 2, на 374 со старыми СВЗ вроде была только штанга-не соединенная с ТС был и второй самолет с заводским /но этот процесс требует уточнения,т.е.сейчас на вскидку/ 71519-у этого уже все работало.

----------


## николай-78

374 состарыми СВЗ, со штангой но не подсоединенной к ТС, был и второй самолет 71519 /заводской надо уточнить/на нем штанга работала штатно. Но их оба ДЗ назвать сложно, да и с самим терменом ДЗ надо определиться-кто и за чем его закрепил.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Учебный борт ВАИУ. Внешне похож на «01ДЗ» - имеет АТЗ и не снятую антенну запросчика. Бортовой номер 21 красный, Воронеж, Балтимор, сентябрь 2010 г.


Не 2010 год, а 2012. Этот борт перевезли в Воронеж только в декабре 2010 г. Он и есть ДЗ 90 г.в., самолет Моршанский, потом Хотиловский. Летать бы ему еще и летать, как другим Дэзухам, но сняли с летной эксплуатации - несколько раз обесточивался в полете.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> да и с самим терменом ДЗ надо определиться-кто и за чем его закрепил.


Уж не знаю кто закрепил, но на заводе при выпуске формуляры заполнялись именно так:

----------


## Gefest83

> 374 состарыми СВЗ, со штангой но не подсоединенной к ТС, был и второй самолет 71519 /заводской надо уточнить/на нем штанга работала штатно. Но их оба ДЗ назвать сложно, да и с самим терменом ДЗ надо определиться-кто и за чем его закрепил.


Что такое СВЗ??? Я млин уже весь в догадках потерялся!!!

----------


## AndyK

Сверхзвуковой воздухозаборник

----------


## Gefest83

Спасибо! А ведь я догадывался!

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Не 2010 год, а 2012. Этот борт перевезли в Воронеж только в декабре 2010 г.


Всё верно, в моём посте #736 следует читать "2012 г.", там была моя опечатка.

*МиГ-31* ("изделие 01") борт. № 202 синий в Музее ВВС в Монино. Зав. № 69700102176, вып. 1977 г. Это вторая установочная серия, вторая машина в этой серии, сер. № 0202. Вторая серия насчитывала 3 машины (сер. №№ 0201, 0202 и 0203, соответственно, борта №№ «201», «202» и «203»).













































МИГ-31 - найдено на Яндекс.Фотках - 202 фото
Все альбомы пользователя atm-01841 на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Первая кабина *МиГ-31* ("изд. 01"), борт. № "202 синий", зав. № 69700102176, Музей ВВС в Монино. 















atm-01841 — альбом «Субботник 1.05.11» на Яндекс.Фотках
atm-01841 — альбом «Субботник 16.07.11» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## Мелихов Александр

В процессе проверки своего перечня МиГов пришло на ум, что среди опытных самолетов есть один совсем непонятный для меня - 368 машина в Ахтубинске, как пишут, это 36-08. По Гордону и в инете с его же описаний весьма скупо и более ничего не известно:

"Следующим доработку прошел № 3608 (борт «368»), который получил возм. принимать горючее в полете, но еще не имел всего комплекта оборудования. Первым полностью оснащенным стал № 5902 (борт «592»)"

Если по 592 хотя бы есть много затертых в инете фоток, то по этому всего 1 штука в инете. Кто достоверно что-нибудь знает по этому самолету? Где он, что с ним? Среди массы цифровых фоток в Ахтубе за крайние годы я его не видел. Единственная публикуемая фотка, как я понимаю, сделана именно там. Также интересна судьба 592 машины, что-то не припомню, где она или во что переделана...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Борт «368»:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Это соседнее фото в том же месте в тот же день, разве что с другого ракурса. Да, я его забыл, но на мой вопрос оно не дает ответа.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31 из Астаны, Казахстан.







Фото: Агеев Александр.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

> Кто достоверно что-нибудь знает по этому самолету? Где он, что с ним?


Саша, попробуй тут спросить: Собираю фото с ГЛИЦ г.Ахтубинска.Кто может поделится? - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> МиГ-31 из Астаны, Казахстан.
> Фото: Агеев Александр.


Это самолет из бывшего Жана-Семея из 356 иап, но его з/н не известен, на памятнике всё старательно закрашено, включая ниши шасси... Если б кто потёр в нише нужное место, было бы здорово...




> Саша, попробуй тут спросить: Собираю фото с ГЛИЦ г.Ахтубинска.Кто может поделится? - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU.


Общаемся в личке.

----------


## lindr

> Это самолет из бывшего Жана-Семея из 356 иап, но его з/н не известен, на памятнике всё старательно закрашено, включая ниши шасси... Если б кто потёр в нише нужное место, было бы здорово...


Шильдики д.б. с цифрами выбитыми мех способом. Они даже закрашенные читаются. Но я не знаю где у МиГ-31 они могут быть.

По моим данным это 38400144865 из 6666.АБ РК

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Шильдики д.б. с цифрами выбитыми мех способом. Они даже закрашенные читаются.


А кто-нибудь такое место на планере может указать?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Шильдики д.б. с цифрами выбитыми мех способом. Они даже закрашенные читаются. Но я не знаю где у МиГ-31 они могут быть.
> 
> По моим данным это 38400144865 из 6666.АБ РК


Что-то я сколько МиГов-31 облазил, ни разу в виде шильдиков не видел. Покажите хоть один на этом типе?
На МиГ-31 во все времена з/н наносился краской по трафарету  - в нишах шасси в основных в середине, в передней на передней панели, на основании стабилизаторов (видно при отклонении), на ноже СВЗ (видно в стояночном естесственно положении), и в откидных частях фонарей.

----------


## lindr

Странно... Остается Вам поверить, еще я встречал номер на пилонах, в Пушкине например в июне.

----------


## николай-78

> Странно... Остается Вам поверить, еще я встречал номер на пилонах, в Пушкине например в июне.


Да возможно и такое, но для этого необходимо вскрыть люк на 46 пилоне и осмотреть  внутреную сторону крышки люка. А вот на пилоне ПТБ-с наружи. Ну это без проблем.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Странно... Остается Вам поверить, еще я встречал номер на пилонах, в Пушкине например в июне.


Да, про пилон я подзабыл. Но: для МиГ-31 это скорее исключение, мне з/н встречался на внутреннем пилоне на 1-2 самолетах, не более. Нанесение з/н на пилонах очень характерно для МиГ-25, а еще на килях на них наносили, а на 31 на килях не рисуют. И шильдики, повторюсь, на МиГ-25 да, а на 31 не видел ни разу...

----------


## ZaSlon

Шильдики с № (точнее последние 5 цифр номера) видел на киле и стабилизаторе в зонах стыка с фюзеляжем. Больше чем уверен - на консолях крыла тоже есть и там-же. Соответственно увидеть можно на отстыкованном от фюзеляжа агрегате

----------


## Mig

Извините, коллеги, если это фото уже было: 
Timeline Photos | Facebook

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Извините, коллеги, если это фото уже было: 
> Timeline Photos | Facebook


Технически не объясню, но при запуске такой эффект действительно иногда бывает...

----------


## lindr

> Шильдики с № (точнее последние 5 цифр номера) видел на киле и стабилизаторе в зонах стыка с фюзеляжем. Больше чем уверен - на консолях крыла тоже есть и там-же. Соответственно увидеть можно на отстыкованном от фюзеляжа агрегате


К сожалению иногда шильдики агрегатов не совпадают с номером машины (при сборке бывает ставят от не от того борта, но из одной пачки задела т.е. номера близкие)

----------


## BAE

> Технически не объясню, но при запуске такой эффект действительно иногда бывает...


Обычное дело - розжиг турбостартера. Турбостартер - это тот же ГТД в уменьшенном виде, только без сопла. Вот пламя и выбивает на розжиге.

----------


## николай-78

> Шильдики с № (точнее последние 5 цифр номера) видел на киле и стабилизаторе в зонах стыка с фюзеляжем. Больше чем уверен - на консолях крыла тоже есть и там-же. Соответственно увидеть можно на отстыкованном от фюзеляжа агрегате


Я уверен (точнее я знаю)что у Вас и Александра есть точные координаты нанесения заводских номеров на самолете. А Вы оба все пытаетесь эти места вспомнить.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31Э, борт 903 и его зав. № 38401208786:




MIG-31 GALLERY

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*МиГ-31 («изделие 01ДЗ»)* борт. № 10, Кубинка.













Чёрно-белые фото - 11.04.1992.
b737 — альбом «Кубинка» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> 37 борт - Братск с 2002 г Липецк




А известно: это МиГ-31 (изделие 01) или переделан в МиГ-31БС (изделие 01БС)?

Ранее упоминавшийся его зав. номер 38400171186:

----------


## николай-78

уважаемый ИнженерЪ, на момент расформирования Братска в 2002г в Братске не было БСов (и если бы 37кр был БСом, там так бы и было написано), в Липецке на хранении 2 БС (первая цифра у них 0, вечером точно скажу) ранее принадлежавшие Громово. И уважаемый Тов. проявите смекалку прочитайте форум с самого начала, я уже писал как отличать модификации самолета.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Спасибо.
А нет ли у кого-нибудь фото ниши левой стойки колёс с проходящей там трубой, по которой можно отличить МиГ-31 («изделие 01ДЗ») от МиГ-31Б («изделие 01Б»). Хотелось бы увидеть эту трубу визуально.

----------


## николай-78

> Спасибо.
> А нет ли у кого-нибудь фото ниши левой стойки колёс с проходящей там трубой, по которой можно отличить МиГ-31 («изделие 01ДЗ») от МиГ-31Б («изделие 01Б»). Хотелось бы увидеть эту трубу визуально.


 Ваш пост#764 2-е сверху фото, это про Миг-31Э, правда до какой-то серии Б там была просто круглая заглушка и трубопровода не было.  БС Липецка 01-62274 и 06-65589. Ниже предтавлена заглушка на ранних Б. Не парьтесь в войсках Б нет и нет ТРУБЫ, ну ежели на Миг-31Э осталась.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Спасибо.
> А нет ли у кого-нибудь фото ниши левой стойки колёс с проходящей там трубой, по которой можно отличить МиГ-31 («изделие 01ДЗ») от МиГ-31Б («изделие 01Б»). Хотелось бы увидеть эту трубу визуально.


А с чего вы решили, что вместо отличий по кабине например, что есть первичное, надо "хвататься за трубу"? По трубе некорректно "отличать" Б от ДЗ! Не все Бэшки с трубой, ибо это относится только к некоторым (поздним) сериям.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> А с чего вы решили, что вместо отличий по кабине например, что есть первичное, надо "хвататься за трубу"? По трубе некорректно "отличать" Б от ДЗ! Не все Бэшки с трубой, ибо это относится только к некоторым (поздним) сериям.


А с того, что я представляю как по кабине отличить Б от ДЗ, а трубы в нише не видал. 

*Николай*, а назначение трубы - для обдува предполагавшихся на Б контейнеров РЭБ? 

МиГ-31:


Круглая заглушка на ранних сериях МиГ-31Б:


Труба на поздних сериях МиГ-31Б:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Коллеги, ищу автора этого известного в интернете снимка, прошу откликнуться, есть пару вопросов в тему этого кадра и соседних бортов на нем.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*МиГ-31*, гвардейский, бортовой 70 красный, на авиашоу в г. Пушкин Ленинградской обл. в августе 2001 г.




Зав. №, вроде как, 69700137447. При подвеске Р-33 верхняя пара рулей сложилась об упоры под 90 град:








СВЗ не "горбатый":






АЗТ нет:

Фото: Андрей Осипов.

Чья может быть машина?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Зав. №, вроде как, 69700137447. Чья может быть машина?


Не 37447, а 32447. Сначала Талаги (точного подтверждения пока не имею), потом Громово, потом Котлас. Я его снимал уже в Котласе.
Немного интриги сохраняется в том, что в Хотилово есть еще одна Громовская семидесятка, тоже красный номер с голубым кантиком, но без рисунков и немного моложе по возрасту.
Связано с тем, что техника передавалась по частям в моменты бурных реформирований и Громовскую "кашу" я еще не всю достоверно разгрёб...

----------


## FLOGGER

> *МиГ-31*, гвардейский, бортовой 70 красный, на авиашоу в Пушкино в августе 2001 г


Тов. ИнженерЪ, Пушкино - это под Москвой. А то место, где Вы снимали (или не Вы) - это Пушкин.

----------


## николай-78

> МиГ-31Э, борт 903 и его зав. № 38401208786:


С этого самолета началась установка магистрали обдува КРЭП, в каждой нише основных стоек своя.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*FLOGGER*. Снимал не я, было подписано как Пушкино.
Полёты *МиГ-31 ("01ДЗ")*, бортовой номер 07 красный, Хотилово, весна 2011 г.

































Фото: Vitaly V. Kuzmin

----------


## aviator

Хотиловские

----------


## николай-78

коллеги розыскиваю автора?

----------


## FLOGGER

Николай, посмотрите, вдруг она есть на Эйрлайнерс? Там есть координаты автора.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> коллеги розыскиваю автора?


Шнуры это Аблогин или Никольский, ДЗ из Хотилово

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*МиГ-31 ("изделие 01ДЗ")*, бортовой номер 25 красный, Хотилово.





Фото: Лысцева Марина, Хотилово, 12 апреля 2011 г.

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Вопрос знатокам на этом фото с одноклассников в нижней строчке по каждому борту не серийник указан?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Вопрос знатокам на этом фото с одноклассников в нижней строчке по каждому борту не серийник указан?


Нет. Эту табличку нашел Илья в Правдинске, это номера парашютов. Но там еще и с номерами самолетов не совсем всё корректно.

----------


## ZaSlon

МиГ-31БМ на праздновании 75-летия ЛИК завода "Сокол" (08.05.2013 Н. Новгород)

----------


## Антон

> МиГ-31БМ на праздновании 75-летия ЛИК завода "Сокол" (08.05.2013 Н. Новгород)


Аха,вот только летал совсем мало- 1 проход над полосой
Вот еще Миги оттуда
903 больше не летает...

----------


## ZaSlon

Тоже борт 48 щёлкнул

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Сегодня в День Победы в Канске два самолета МиГ-31БМ получили имена собственные Героев Советского Союза. Чуть попозже пришлют фотки покрупнее, выложу с рассказом, как мы над этим потрудились...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*МиГ-31БС ("изделие 01БС")* борт. № 22 синий, рег. № RF-95444 ВВС России. Из состава АвГ 6980 АвБ. Авиационный праздник, посвящённый 60-летию авиационного гарнизона "Сокол" (аэр. Большое Савино), 7 ноября 2012 г. В этот день машине было присвоено почетное наименование "Пермский край".




 








Sawa37 — альбом «60-летию авиационного гарнизона "Сокол"» на Яндекс. Фотках

----------


## FLOGGER

А 19-й борт тоже БС?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Б/н 19 синий - *МиГ-31 (изд. 01ДЗ)*, регистрационный номер ВВС России RF-95455:

aviator59 - Эксклюзив. Часть1

7 ноября 2012 г., губернатор и командир авиагруппы:



Sawa37 — альбом «60-летию авиационного гарнизона "Сокол"» на Яндекс. Фотках

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Сегодня в День Победы в Канске два самолета МиГ-31БМ получили имена собственные Героев Советского Союза. Чуть попозже пришлют фотки покрупнее, выложу с рассказом, как мы над этим потрудились...


В общем, сегодня в Канске (неужели это всё-таки произошло!) состоялась торжественная церемония присвоения имен двум самолетам. До этого еще год-полтора назад у нас родилась совместная с офицерами части идея о нанесении Героев на борта, коих в 712 гв. иап было 8 человек. В течение нескольких месяцев идею обмусоливали, привыкали к ней так сказать, узнавали процедуру и документооборот, и наконец, с начала этого года решили "воплотить уже". Долго думали, что писать, чего не писать. Полк гвардейский, Черновицкий, ордена имеет, но полка уже нет. База имеет свои наименования и награды. Группы в базе тоже по своему "классифицировать" можно... Короче решили ничего не писать, кроме имен собственных. Из знаков согласовали Звезду и Гвардию (в старом варианте). Пока утвердили макет, мне пришлось переделать их где-то с десяток. Утвердили таки в несложном варианте, который в итоге и одобрило командование. Потом занялись документами, это тоже была эпопея, здесь пермяки подсказали... Наконец, в апреле заказали трафареты, и здесь нам очень помог Андрей Котков из Ростова-на-Дону, ему сегодня было передано огромное человеческое спасибо! Трафареты пришли в конце апреля, и за 2 дня к празднованию Дня Победы утвержденные самолеты были успешно покрашены. 
Первым стал самолет №34, ему присвоили имя Иван Пилипенко. ГСС Пилипенко И.М. был награжден в 1942 году, зачислен навечно в списки части.
Вторым накрасили борт №01, ему присвоили имя Михаил Семенцов. ГСС Семенцов М.И. был награжден в 1943 году, насчет навечно в списках уточню, не помню.
Поскольку появились фото на одноклассниках, для тех, кто в группе, можно посмотреть их там: Одноклассники
У кого нет доступа, смотрим здесь на форуме, фото сегодняшние, авто Максим Скрябин (Канск).
По-хорошему приятно быть причастным к авторству этой памятной идеи и спасибо Максиму Скрябину, без его непосредственной организации процесса на месте этого результата могло не быть... Отдельное спасибо командованию части за то, что поверили в идею, и специалистам ТЭЧ за аккуратную работу. Летом на день части и на день авиации запланировали еще 1-2 нанести, сейчас готовим трафареты.

----------


## An-Z

Молодцы ребята! Рад за всех причастных к делу - его удалось реализовать!

----------


## Котков Андрей

Хорошо получилось, рад был помочь достойной идее хороших людей. В общем все причастные к задумке - мужики хорошие, правильные, знать нужные книжки в детстве читали. 

Ну а практическое воплощение - дело привычное, хотя мужики из ТЭЧи покрасить два самолета, каждый с двух сторон в 5 цветов за два дня - это достойно уважения.

Обычно я иду от готового оригинала 1\1 к масштабу 1\72, а тут был рад наоборот - начать с воплощения идеи на живом самолете, а уж в деколь эти варианты включить тоже успеем, как все положенные Канские МиГ-31 обретут свои имена, не буду бежать впереди паровоза.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Б/н 19 синий - *МиГ-31 (изд. 01ДЗ)*, регистрационный номер ВВС России RF-95455


Каюсь, виноват, признаю ошибку: конечно, 19 - это 01ДЗ. Не обратил внимания на штангу ДЗ, БСы без нее.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*МиГ-31 (изд. 01ДЗ)*, борт 74 красный, рег. номер ВВС России RF-9535, зав. № 38400181345.

















dmitry.yuroff - альбом "День открытых дверей в ГЛИЦ, Ахтубинск, 2012 г." на Яндекс Фотках.

----------


## SergeyL

МиГ-31

----------


## FLOGGER

Б\н на ТЩ - это новый стандарт или местная инициатива?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Б\н на ТЩ - это новый стандарт или местная инициатива?


Они бы ему еще на лбу метку сделали, инициаторы... Справедливости ради, здесь в Воронеже он выглядит бодрее, чем когда он гнил в Липецке...

----------


## Антоха

> В общем, сегодня в Канске (неужели это всё-таки произошло!) состоялась торжественная церемония присвоения имен двум самолетам. До этого еще год-полтора назад у нас родилась совместная с офицерами части идея о нанесении Героев на борта, коих в 712 гв. иап было 8 человек. В течение нескольких месяцев идею обмусоливали, привыкали к ней так сказать, узнавали процедуру и документооборот, и наконец, с начала этого года решили "воплотить уже". Долго думали, что писать, чего не писать. Полк гвардейский, Черновицкий, ордена имеет, но полка уже нет. База имеет свои наименования и награды. Группы в базе тоже по своему "классифицировать" можно... Короче решили ничего не писать, кроме имен собственных. Из знаков согласовали Звезду и Гвардию (в старом варианте). Пока утвердили макет, мне пришлось переделать их где-то с десяток. Утвердили таки в несложном варианте, который в итоге и одобрило командование. Потом занялись документами, это тоже была эпопея, здесь пермяки подсказали... Наконец, в апреле заказали трафареты, и здесь нам очень помог Андрей Котков из Ростова-на-Дону, ему сегодня было передано огромное человеческое спасибо! Трафареты пришли в конце апреля, и за 2 дня к празднованию Дня Победы утвержденные самолеты были успешно покрашены....


Отличная работа парни! Скоро к списку именных мигов прибавится еще один МиГ-29.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Именные на полетах. Снимки в первые дни после нанесения. Фото Максима Скрябина.

----------


## Gefest83

Приветствую всех, давно не даёт покоя этот снимок, мучает два вопроса:
1. Светофор?
2. Это где фото сделано?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Приветствую всех, давно не даёт покоя этот снимок, мучает два вопроса:
> 1. Светофор?
> 2. Это где фото сделано?


1. Светофор. Ели память не изменяет, снимал кто-то из пермских споттеров, и светофор подрисован.
2. Снято в Перми, самолет пермский, никакой зебры ни там, ни в других местах нет и быть не может.

----------


## Gefest83

Во и я про тоже)

----------


## Бороданков Александр

> никакой зебры ни там, ни в других местах нет и быть не может.


Как же не может, если это обязательная маркировка порога БВПП...
А светофор-то, конечно, пририсовали для прикола...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Как же не может, если это обязательная маркировка порога БВПП...
> А светофор-то, конечно, пририсовали для прикола...


Согласен, но самолет не на БВПП, а вообще непонятно в каком месте на РД. Вспоминая Пермь, не могу понять, где его сфотали - такой лес должен быть в ракурсе направления взгляда РП от СКП к торцу перед посадкой (фотку прилагаю), но на заднем плане тягач, заправщик и строения, а перед носом заросшая непользуемая часть бетонки... Всё в кучу и непонятно ))

----------


## Мелихов Александр

А-ха-ха! А в Перми всё-таки есть светофор! Самодельный )) Присмотрелся к своим фоткам, он установлен и обращен к выруливающему на предварительный и видимо включается с СКП )).

----------


## F74

> А-ха-ха! А в Перми всё-таки есть светофор! Самодельный )) Присмотрелся к своим фоткам, он установлен и обращен к выруливающему на предварительный и видимо включается с СКП )).


В Шайковке есть светофор, правда для автотранспорта и типа "красный-зеленый". Там, чтобы попасть в 1 эскадрилью, нужно переехать полосу.

----------


## Бороданков Александр

> А-ха-ха! А в Перми всё-таки есть светофор! Самодельный )) Присмотрелся к своим фоткам, он установлен и обращен к выруливающему на предварительный и видимо включается с СКП )).


Есть-то он есть (они, кстати, много где есть ), но не такой же с уличного перекрёстка со знаком "Пешеходный переход".

----------


## Бороданков Александр

> Согласен, но самолет не на БВПП, а вообще непонятно в каком месте на РД. Вспоминая Пермь, не могу понять, где его сфотали - такой лес должен быть в ракурсе направления взгляда РП от СКП к торцу перед посадкой (фотку прилагаю), но на заднем плане тягач, заправщик и строения, а перед носом заросшая непользуемая часть бетонки... Всё в кучу и непонятно ))


Похоже на торец запасной ВПП...а заросший участок - это мало эксплуатируемая РД, ИМХО.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Внезапные учения в небе над Воркутой, фото: Алексей Резниченко.

----------


## Gefest83

хз, подрисован ли он (светофор) действительно, вроде не фотожоп... а точно Пермь???

----------


## Бороданков Александр

> хз, подрисован ли он (светофор) действительно, вроде не фотожоп... а точно Пермь???


Думаю, что всё же фотошоп: по условиям безопасности всё, что находится в непосредственной близости от ВПП и РД не должно быть выше крыла рулящего самолёта...на сегодня по-видимому эталоном является МиГ-29 (ниже по-моему никого нет).
А на фото изображён светофор со знаком и таймером.
Хотя по итогам деятельности бывшего МО я уже мало чему удивляюсь...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> хз, подрисован ли он (светофор) действительно, вроде не фотожоп... а точно Пермь???


Вот Фома то неверующий...

----------


## николай-78

> 


Очень понравились эти фото, у человека талат искать интересные фото. На первом (самолет со стремянки которого ведется съемка)-интересен тем что это 31ДЗ, признаками которого является:штанга и "заплатка" на месте антенны запросчика "Кремний-2м". Второе фото:вообще редкое на нем иллюстрирована подвеска 33 рекеты с телегой.

----------


## Бороданков Александр

> Второе фото:вообще редкое на нем иллюстрирована подвеска 33 рекеты с телегой.


Вот ещё одно...

----------


## lindr

> Второе фото:вообще редкое на нем иллюстрирована подвеска 33 рекеты с телегой.


Добавлю, что борт справа (№31, Зав №38400171519) Был в Пушкине на выставке 02.06.12. Техник самолета спорил с подошедшим гостем, за какое минимальное время можно подвесить Р-33  :Biggrin: .

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Да, фотки хороши. Добавлю, что во избежание полемики, а точнее каши масляной, как на Рашплэйнс (меня нет на РП) по теме "чьи борта" к этим снимкам, нужно уточнить - в Воркуту летали ДЗ Хотиловские, БМ Мончегорские и точка.

----------


## николай-78

> Добавлю, что борт справа (№31, Зав №38400171519) Был в Пушкине на выставке 02.06.12.


На фото № 31 / 0171-04/71519 это видимо тот самолет который "ДЗ не ДЗ", т.е самолет выпушенный 31 и модернизированный в ДЗ.  Чистые ДЗ пошли с 81345 в Ахтубе
Я ошибся и изменил первоначальный текст

----------


## lindr

Я фотографировал №31 в Пушкине фотографии здесь valkovenalainen — альбом «Авиашоу Пушкин 02.06.12» на Яндекс.Фотках

На Просмотр изображения FjdCm.jpg хорошо читается номер, это один и тот же борт.

----------


## николай-78

> Вот ещё одно...


тут даже "палка управлению по крену" видна, и крышка ШРа УР на самолете "сама открывается" при приближении 33 к нише подвески. На Б, БМ,БС-такого нет все в ручную-это про крышку.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> На фото № 31 / 0171-04/71519 это видимо тот самолет который "ДЗ не ДЗ", т.е самолет выпушенный 31 и модернизированный в ДЗ.  Чистые ДЗ пошли с 81345 в Ахтубе


Да, это он.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

А дата выпуска и дата переделки в ДЗ хотиловского борта № 31 (зав. № 38400171519) известны?

----------


## Gefest83

> Да, фотки хороши. Добавлю, что во избежание полемики, а точнее каши масляной, как на Рашплэйнс (меня нет на РП) по теме "чьи борта" к этим снимкам, нужно уточнить - в Воркуту летали ДЗ Хотиловские, БМ Мончегорские и точка.


Ну не удержусь, в Мончу пригнали новые БМ с б/н 14,15,16, т.е. б/н 16 синий - Мончегорский)))

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Внезапные учения в небе над Воркутой, фото: Алексей Резниченко.

----------


## F70173

> Ну не удержусь, в Мончу пригнали новые БМ с б/н 14,15,16, т.е. б/н 16 синий - Мончегорский)))


вы не так давно и на рп не удержались, утверждая, что борт 16 на стрельбах откуда угодно, только не из Мончегорска

----------


## николай-78

> вы не так давно и на рп не удержались, утверждая, что борт 16 на стрельбах откуда угодно, только не из Мончегорска


И где ещё БМ с синими номерами могут быть, если только в Саваслейке 9Х на 1Х поменяли?

----------


## F70173

> И где ещё БМ с синими номерами могут быть, если только в Саваслейке 9Х на 1Х поменяли?


вы этот вопрос адресуйте Gefest83

----------


## николай-78

> вы этот вопрос адресуйте Gefest83


Зачем ему у него все ровно, как и у меня. Это у Вас там что-то есть ??

----------


## AC

> по поводу приказа информация проверена в нескольких источниках. БСы идут на переделку в БМ и получают индекс БСМ...


Из годового отчета НАЗ "Сокол" за 2012 г.:

http://www.sokolplant.ru/admin/anreport%202012.pdf

"Оформляется дополнительное соглашение к государственному контракту на модернизацию самолетов МиГ-31БС. Все самолеты плана 2013 года поступили на завод".

----------


## F70173

> Зачем ему у него все ровно, как и у меня. Это у Вас там что-то есть ??


ровно у него тут, а на другом ресурсе товарищ усердно доказывал, что в Мончегорске нет такого самолёта

----------


## AC

Елизово, июнь 2013 г.:
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Gefest83

> ровно у него тут, а на другом ресурсе товарищ усердно доказывал, что в Мончегорске нет такого самолёта


Доказывал, потому что был не в курсе о вновь прибывших машинах, и стало известно, только после написанного мною на РП. Так что не стоит сразу камнями кидаться!

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Раз уж зашла речь про бортовые мончегорских БМов подскажите есть ли борта 11 и 12 синие? Про 13 не спрашиваю, думаю такого нет точно

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Раз уж зашла речь про бортовые мончегорских БМов подскажите есть ли борта 11 и 12 синие? Про 13 не спрашиваю, думаю такого нет точно


11,12,13 у них нет.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Доказывал, потому что был не в курсе о вновь прибывших машинах, и стало известно, только после написанного мною на РП


Эти борта там уже с полгода, не меньше... "Был не в курсе" - объяснение- то в этом...

----------


## николай-78

> 11,12,13 у них нет.


не все потеряно, есть 2 неподеленных БМа. Если по уму ( БМ к БМам), вот их поделят-тогда видно будет.

----------


## AC

А саваслейский №70 RF-92387 тоже в БМ переделали уже?.. Снято в мае этого вроде как в Сормово, там заднем плане "сокольский" Ми-8Т №799 виден:
Photos: Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-31BM Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Кстати, какова длительность технологического цикла модернизации в БМ? Этот борт ушел на Сокол перед новым годом.

----------


## николай-78

Эта фотография №70 уже модернизированного в БМ, разве не видно. Это один из 2-х неподеленных

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Совершенно верно, он уже в БМе на фото, только на облете до покраски, видимо.
Семидесятка был крайним самолетом, переданным в модернизацию из Савы.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Кстати, какова длительность технологического цикла модернизации в БМ? Этот борт ушел на Сокол перед новым годом.


По наблюдениям, 3-4 месяца. Но по этой машине простой организационного характера, к технологии и циклу не относится.

----------


## AC

Спасибо всем за содержательные ответы по №70...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Вчера... Крылья Пармы - 2013, аэр. Б.Савино.
МиГ-31 (01ДЗ) б/н 12 синий, RF-95453:

Борт 12 синий, RF-95453 и двигатель Д-30Ф-6:



Teron.ru
Рrm.ru

----------


## AC

Вопрос по фото МиГ-31 "27 красный" с касаткой на заборнике:
http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...53142347_o.jpg
Это творчество Чугуевки/Соколовки или "касатка" пришла в Чугуевку с Сахалина?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Насколько я знаю, Сахалином там не пахло, касатку рисовали в Чугуевке, там же её и закрасили обратно. И еще чугуевцы получали оттуда только ДЗ кажется, а это простой.

----------


## AC

> Насколько я знаю, Сахалином там не пахло, касатку рисовали в Чугуевке, там же её и закрасили обратно. И еще чугуевцы получали оттуда только ДЗ кажется, а это простой.


Вас понял... Спасибо большое!
А он один там такой был с касаткой?

----------


## AC

Свежий фоторепортаж с Канска:
Первый кузбасский фотоблог - Авиабаза 6979. Канск (Дальний)

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Другого не знаю...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Свежий фоторепортаж с Канска:
> Первый кузбасский фотоблог - Авиабаза 6979. Канск (Дальний)


Наши в кадре!

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Вчера 06.07.2013 Канск отметил 75 лет со дня образования 712 Гвардейского Черновицкого ордена Кутузова III степени иап. День образования части 27.06.1938, но праздник сдвинули немного из-за стрельб. Как и хотели, успели накрасить и смогли выкатить еще два именных. Дядьки снова молодцы, а нам снова приятно за посильное участие в проекте! Итого уже 4 именных и еще 4 на очереди, стало быть. Нынешние самолеты, вышедшие из-под пера - бортовые №23 Александр Лобанов и №38 Николай Клёпиков. Фотки не совсем по очереди.

----------


## Котков Андрей

Хорошее дело, правильное, рад был помочь чем смог.

----------


## SergeyL

рабочий кабинет МиГ-31

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31 (изд. 01) б/н 20 синий, зав. № 69700107711, выпуска 29.10.81. в экспозиции Технического музея ОАО "АвтоВАЗа".







Фото: peps56.

----------


## николай-78

> рабочий кабинет МиГ-31


это №35 синий Братск/Липецк и красный Воронеж заводской 71045/70-02 вып 30.12.88г. САУ-155мп-03, ПНП-72-16,ЗАС "Прерия", часов нет-значит не летный.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Двадцатка в Тольятти - прекрасная Правдинская машина с оригинальным б/н, один из первых строевых самолетов этого типа.
Тридцать пятый да, ваш Братский, и конечно нелетный, его перетаскивали в Воронеж по дороге с отстыковаными плоскостями, красили уже на месте. Оригинальный номер был синим.

----------


## николай-78

поискал в архиве

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> с оригинальным б/н


Бледно синего цвета...



Фото: peps56.

----------


## николай-78

хочу высказать свое мнение по поводу "прекрасных" машин, до конца 1987г выпуска они таковыми могли считаться достаточно условно : турбохолодильники взывались и клинило левый двигатель, а тут уж как повезет или прыгать или заход на одном, САУ не всережимное-в автомате на свзв использование запрещено, КН-3-х блочный не надежный, ПМК-совсем не понятно для чего было. А вот начиная с конца 87г все изменилось к лучшему. А ещё лучше была доработка в БС но всего чуть больше 40 самолетов.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

А почему клинило именно левый?

----------


## николай-78

> А почему клинило именно левый?


...если в "яндексе" просто-тупо набрать:турбохолодильник двигателя д-30ф-6 и вот что он выдал первым пунктом: МиГ-31 («изделие 01») - истребитель-перехватчик
На МиГ-31 ранних серий много неприятностей доставил турбохолодильник системы кондиционирования, установленный на левом двигателе. … Двигатель Д-30Ф-6 Пермского МКБ (главный конструктор П.А.Соловьёв): Регулируемое сопло двигателя Д-30Ф-6.
russianarms.mybb.ru›viewtopic.php?id=1912

Николай, воздержитесь от обсуждения участников форума в темах, хочется поговорить, пишите им в личку...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Это борт 85 жёлтый?




Фото: Е.Лебедев.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Это борт 85 жёлтый?


Вопрос к ролику или к фотке? Да, на фотке 85 желтый... На видео другая машина, но если номер на нем затерт, значит на то были причины или просьбы. 

Касаемо самой посадки, мужикам дважды повезло, что хлестать стало в конце, а не в середине перегона, иначе бы пришлось выходить без вариантов, и что на пробеге и сруливании не началось самовоспламенение. В 1979 году в Правдинске так сгорел МиГ-25П. В полете летчик заметил большой расход и двинул домой. Наблюдающий на посадке молодой помощник РП доложил о шлейфе руководителю, но тот в процессе и после посадки почему-то не дал нужные команды летчику. Сел со шлейфом, зарулил на цзт (!!!), выключился, и... загорелся... В полете обдувало, а на земле хватило температуры горячих движков, чтобы произошло самовоспраменение. Его только и успели, что вытащить со стоянки. Самолет сгорел дотла за считанные минуты...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Ясно, вопрос был к видеоролику.

----------


## николай-78

Но если по теме ТХУ 5736т  то это "странное" устройство -когда разваливалось /в первоначальном периоде/ куски летели куда угодно и как правило- катапультирование, далее- его закрыли листом аллюминия - и только заклинивание, левого двигателя- т.е. посадка с одним работающим двигателем. Окончательно решили проблему к концу 1987г.

Любим

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Канские *МиГ-31БМ* на дежурстве в Толмачёво, апрель 2013 г.



















Фото: MaX

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Зав. № *МиГ-31* б/н 23 синий с Камчатки:





http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/...&show=12&min=0

----------


## AC

> Зав. № *МиГ-31* б/н 23 синий с Камчатки...


38400175413 ?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Да.






> 38400175413                  СССР   23

----------


## Gefest83

> поискал в архиве


чих борт будет?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*МиГ-31Б («изделие 01Б»)* республики Казахстан, борт 08 красный, зав. № 384*012*02247. Выставка  KADEX 2012, май 2012 г.

















Фото:  Andreas Zeitler, Pieter Stroobach abc55.
http://www.airfighters.com/photosearch.php?cra=6208
Истребитель-перехватчик МиГ-31 (ФОТО) - Guns.ru Talks

----------


## infiniti

> чих борт будет?


...А по сути вопроса: на момент фото-1990г №32-принадлежал, канувшему в лета 350 иап. Сейчас он ничей, но находится в реанимации, после которой может попасть на любую из мест дислокации 31-х /Пермь,Хотилово или что-то новое/

Будьте ближе к сути

----------


## Д.Срибный

К Николаю Ивановичу я отношусь с уважением, но он перешел черту, за что и получил красную карточку.
Что касается того, кого он любит, а кого нет, это его личное дело, и обсуждение этого в теме про МиГ-31 является оффтопиком. Если есть конкретные претензии - пожалуйста, пишите в личку, будем разбираться. А вот эти намеки выглядят не очень порядочными.

----------


## кекс

Опубликовано в июле 2013, соцсеть, предположительно Монча.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Итак, сегодня в Канске прошли "очередные" торжественные мероприятия по присвоению имен собственных Героев Советского Союза самолетам части. И приурочены они были, понятное дело, к нашему замечательному празднику, дню ВВС, с чем всех и поздравляю! Имена получили самолеты №10, №29, №20 и №07. Отныне и, надеюсь, надолго, все восемь Героев 712 Гвардейского Черновицкого ордена Кутузова III степени иап - на бортах самолетов МиГ-31БМ!

№34 Иван Пилипенко
№01 Михаил Семенцов
№23 Александр Лобанов
№38 Николай Клёпиков
№10 Александр Павлов
№29 Виктор Шлепов
№20 Александр Куманичкин
№07 Павел Чупиков

После первого мероприятия в инете появились подобные обсуждения:
http://newslab.ru/news/528304
После второго присвоения про именные самолеты в Канске написали в Красной Звезде:
http://www.redstar.ru/images/files/2...10-08-2013.pdf
... и показали сюжет по России:
http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=1102724
Сюжет увидели родственники Героев и прислали в часть благодарственные письма с фотографиями! Значит мы поработали не зря!
Проект успешно завершен, еще раз благодарю всех принявших в нем участие!
На фото возле самолета - летчик-штурман капитан Максим Скрябин, по "совместительству" организатор и воплотитель идеи на месте и мой добрый друг.

----------


## Котков Андрей

Хорошо все поличилось, а главное не тянули долго от первого до восьмого.

Жду увидеть именной МиГ-31БМ на МАКСе, ну и при переиздании деколи на МиГ-31 вставлю эти 8 бортов

----------


## николай-78

в честь канского гвардейского значек

----------


## Мелихов Александр

http://youtu.be/pyaCqDnjybE
Репорт от Звезды про именные.

----------


## Евгений

Дозаправки этой недели в Перми и еще оттуда...

----------


## Djoker

Не подскажите, МиГ-31БМ б/н 52, 57, 60, 70, 73, 76 и 79 - это чьи машины? Саваслейские?

И насчет б/н 592 - он ведь позже б/н 92 получил?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Не подскажите, МиГ-31БМ б/н 52, 57, 60, 70, 73, 76 и 79 - это чьи машины? Саваслейские?


Вы о чем? 52БМ (бывший ??Б) сейчас в Монче, 60 это опытная машина, а БМов под номерами 57, 70, 73, 76, 79 отродясь не было и нет. Бэшки да, были. Правдинские и Саваслейские, причем перекрашивались.



> И насчет б/н 592 - он ведь позже б/н 92 получил?


С чего бы вдруг? Если вы по схожим цифрам, то это очень неправильное мнение. По крайней мере опытный 592 и Саваслейский 92БМ это разные самолеты. Где же 592 и что с ним, сам хотел бы узнать.

----------


## Djoker

> Вы о чем? 52БМ (бывший ??Б) сейчас в Монче


Спасибо.




> 60 это опытная машина





> опытный 592 и Саваслейский 92БМ это разные самолеты.


Опытный - соответственно принадлежит КБ, а не ВВС?




> БМов под номерами 57, 70, 73, 76, 79 отродясь не было и нет. Бэшки да, были. Правдинские и Саваслейские, причем перекрашивались.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

А, понял. Немного запамятовал, но снова вы вносите путаницу.
57 появился в этом году в Ахтубинске, да, там кто-то фоткал, вспомнил... 
70 и 76 были сняты на заводе на облетах после модернизации, эти номера старые "бэшечные", и считать их бмками с этими номерами просто нет смысла - после облетов самолеты чуть ли не в тот же день перерашивают и наносят новые номера. То есть нету бмов 70 и 76, это были бэшки.
73 это вообще старая фотка в Саваслейке, это бэшка, а не бм. Не на ту тень смотрите, на правой плоскости внутренний пилон большой, всё видно. 73БМ не су-щес-тву-ет.
79 забыл, есть такой, тоже мончегорский.
Касательно "опытных" - более понятного в обиходе термина не найти, а если углубляться, то "принадлежит" это некорректно, а "эксплуатант" - корректно. А при опытной эксплуатации машины передавались, и юзали их и завод, и кб наверное, и жуковский, и ахтуба. А кого записывали в доки - не знаю. Может всех по очереди. А если записан эксплуатантом Ахтубинск, то есть военные, но самолет на испытаниях, как на ваш вопрос лучше ответить, КБ или ВВС? Опытный он и всё.

----------


## Djoker

> 73 это вообще старая фотка в Саваслейке, это бэшка, а не бм. Не на ту тень смотрите, на правой плоскости внутренний пилон большой, всё видно. 73БМ не су-щес-тву-ет.


Разве эта антенна (?) не является отличительным признаком МиГ-31БМ?



И что, получается истребитель мог иметь разные внутренние пилоны на крыльях - с одной стороны большой, с другой маленький?  :Confused:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> ...мог иметь разные внутренние пилоны на крыльях - с одной стороны большой, с другой маленький?


Ну уфф... Ну с чего вы решили, что на левой плоскости другой пилон? Присмотритесь уже внимательнее, это Б с одинаковыми большими внутренними пилонами, я просто показывал, что на правой плоскости это лучше видно. 



> Разве эта антенна (?) не является отличительным признаком МиГ-31БМ?


Является. Но две бэшки были исключением (детали опустим). А вообще любой тип (подтип) надо отличать по списку отличий, а не только по еле видимой антенне.

У нас с вами такой интересный разговор получился, мне словно уговаривать вас приходится поверить. Я не претендую на авторитетное мнение, но тем не менее. Вы взяли мелкого размера замазанный фотошоп (кто вообще это так схитрил-нафотошопил???) от такого же мелкого снимка, валяющегося в интернете, снятого с норвежского F-16 на северах в августе 2007 года (ну этого вы могли и не знать), вы также надеюсь догадываетесь (по качеству), что это старый снимок с большой эмблемой базы (сейчас же, то есть в крайние пару лет ведь все делают такие большие и качественные фотки, а оригинал этого снимка вы наверняка видели, поскольку довольно дотошно выясняте модификации), но уже не очень внимательно смотрите на пилоны (а это основная более видимая отличительная деталь), штанга дозаправки кстати там тоже замазана (но не важно), не видите перископа над передней кабиной (в этом ракурсе на бме он виден), подвес из больших ракет уже можно вообще к факторам не относить, но зато при этом видите маленькую антенну, и определяете, что это бм. То есть не по совокупности внешних отличий, а по одному из них на мелком снимке. И для проверки почему-то не сравниваете этот 73 с другими фотками, скажем тут же в интернете (они есть). Это ошибка, или пошаговое вовлечение себя в заблуждение, как вам больше нравится))). Еще раз говорю, самолет 73 на этом конкретном снимке - тогдашняя бэшка, и с того снимка он еще года три был бэшкой... Желаю успехов в детальном изучении фотографий!

----------


## Djoker

*Мелихов Александр*, спасибо большое! 

Постараюсь впредь быть повнимательней.  :Smile:

----------


## Евгений

Еще Пермь и дозаправка Канских БМов сейчас находящихся в Перми. Кстати один из старых Пермских бортов должен стать памятником на "Пермских моторах"

----------


## Евгений

БМы из Канска ночющие  в Перми

----------


## Nazar

Блин, вот иногда модели фотографируют как живые самолеты, а иногда наоборот. На крайней фото, Миг-31 как игрушечный... :Smile:  Отличный кадр.

----------


## ZaSlon

Над Нижним Новгородом 22.10.2013 №№32 и 51

----------


## AC

> Над Нижним Новгородом 22.10.2013



Спасибо!  :Biggrin: 
А у второго № 57 или 51???  :Confused:

----------


## Muller

Спасибо, очень неожиданно видеть новые БМы с КРАСНЫМИ б/н.
Вроде по планам в этом году БМы должна была получить Пермь - а там номера синие...
Борт красный 32 уже есть в Канске, на снимке явно не он.
Борт красный 51 (57?) - тоже непонятен. Если это доп. машины для Канска - то почему 51 (там ведь номера до 40)? Тем более, что перевооружение в Канске завершено.
Или это борта для Хотилово? Но про Хотилово вроде не шло никакой речи в контексте скорого перевооружения на БМ.

----------


## Djoker

> Но про Хотилово вроде не шло никакой речи в контексте скорого перевооружения на БМ.





> Помимо техники армейской авиации специалисты ЗВО приступили к приему на заводе-изготовителе пары модернизированных истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ — сказал Кочетков.


Два ударных вертолета Ми-35М поступили в ЗВО | РИА Новости

ЗВО, значит либо в Хотилово, либо в Мончегорск.

----------


## Muller

Djoker, спасибо, еще не успел прочитать этого сообщения (про ЗВО) в Вашем блоге :-)
Если красные номера - значит Хотилово. Это не может не радовать.
В Мончегорске синие. И там их и так эскадрилья есть.

----------


## Евгений

Походу Пермь  свои БМ не скоро получит...  В Перми была комиссия недавно , приказала готовиться к приему Су-30 и Як-130 в дополнение к МиГарям.Фото 2011й учения в Домне.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Вроде по планам в этом году БМы должна была получить Пермь - а там номера синие...





> Походу Пермь  свои БМ не скоро получит...


О каких БМах вы оба говорите? С чего их делать то, когда Бэшек в строевых частях не осталось? У казахов что-ли их отнимут для модернизации? Свои доработанные БСы да, надеюсь они получат, но не БМ.

----------


## Евгений

> О каких БМах вы оба говорите? С чего их делать то, когда Бэшек в строевых частях не осталось? У казахов что-ли их отнимут для модернизации? Свои доработанные БСы да, надеюсь они получат, но не БМ.


Саша! Пермь уже 6 бортов отогнала на модернизацию..... и пшик.... ни одного не получила.... сейчас еще 5 готовят на Нижний..... Информация от А.Г.

----------


## Евгений

еще  старое фото из Перми

----------


## Djoker

А это чья машина? Мончегорская, или для пермяков?

----------


## Евгений

Мончегорск! В Перми пока нет БМ.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Саша! Пермь уже 6 бортов отогнала на модернизацию..... и пшик.... ни одного не получила.... сейчас еще 5 готовят на Нижний..... Информация от А.Г.


Жень, а когда-то они еще и все свои 4 Бэшки тоже отгоняли, и тоже не получили. Я знаю то, что ты пишешь, но еще раз говорю, БМов в "классическом" понимании уже не будет. Потому что уже нет Бэшек, из которых их можно делать. Те, что сейчас на модернизации, будут модернизированными БСами, а уж какой им там индекс присвоят, не знаю.

----------


## Евгений

Саша ! Когда А.Г гонял борта в Нижний им говорили индекс БСМ.

----------


## AC

Свежее видео с Канска:
"Один лишь МиГ": проект о жизни на военной авиабазе в Канском районе — Новости (Общество) / Sibnovosti.ru

----------


## Евгений

Кстати Пермяки на прошлой неделе получили с Ржева 4 Мига, 2 из них ДЗ

----------


## FLOGGER

> БМов в "классическом" понимании уже не будет.


Александр, не могли бы Вы пояснить, что такое "БМ в классическом виде" и почему их не будет. Если не секрет, конечно, хотя не думаю.

----------


## sovietjet

Александр - У меня также есть некоторые вопросы:

1) Вы писали, что больше нет Бэшек из которых можно делать БМ. Но я думал, есть большое количество на хранении? Например, в Липецке или Ржев? Они не могут быть отремонтированный и модернизированный?

2) Я хотел бы знать, как визуально распознать различные версии МиГ-31. Как я знаю (возможно, не все 100% правильно):

Чистый МиГ-31 - понятный
МиГ-31Б - следующая версия которые могут распознаваться по системой дозаправки в воздухе
МиГ-31БС - Чистый МиГ-31 модернизированный к стандарт МиГ-31Б но без системой дозаправки в воздухе. А почему системой дозаправки не установлена​​? И как визуально отличается от чистой МиГ-31?
МиГ-31ДЗ - Здесь я не знаю и визуальные различия и внутренние различия. В дискуссии по этой фотографии ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация , Владислав написал: "есть отличия при подвесе боекомплекта под брюхом" . Какие отличия? 
МиГ-31БМ - про него я знаю

Заранее спасибо :-)

----------


## Djoker

Упрощенно:



http://paralay.com/mig31m.html

 :Smile:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Александр, не могли бы Вы пояснить, что такое "БМ в классическом виде" и почему их не будет. Если не секрет, конечно, хотя не думаю.


Ну я же пишу с объяснением, но видимо не все слова прочитываются )). БМ по первоначальной задумке это что должно было быть? Правильно, Бэшки, подвергнутые модернизации по утвержденной программе. Переработали жернова все строевые Бэшки? Да, из них получились БМы. Есть еще Бэшки у нас немодернизированные? Нету! (Есть пара машин лично у меня под вопросом, где они и что они, но это не относится к строевым самолетам, и это скорее моя невнимателность и не должна натолкнуть никого на мысли, что еще есть резервы или что-то в этом роде). Значит и не будет больше модернизированных самолетов БМ, полученных из Б. Те машины, что сейчас на модернизации, это БСы, то есть еще раз отмечу, это не Бэшки, а самолеты старше возрастом и серией, без топливоприемников! Да, они будут модернизированы, и это хорошо, но просто это уже расширение программы на самолеты других серий.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Александр - У меня также есть некоторые вопросы:
> 
> 1) Вы писали, что больше нет Бэшек из которых можно делать БМ. Но я думал, есть большое количество на хранении? Например, в Липецке или Ржев? Они не могут быть отремонтированный и модернизированный?


В Липецке и Ржеве Бэшек не было и нет. На хранении стоят старые простые МиГи, некоторые из них еще на паровой тяге, так сказать )).




> 2) Я хотел бы знать, как визуально распознать различные версии МиГ-31. Как я знаю (возможно, не все 100% правильно):
> 
> Чистый МиГ-31 - понятный
> МиГ-31Б - следующая версия которые могут распознаваться по системой дозаправки в воздухе
> МиГ-31БС - Чистый МиГ-31 модернизированный к стандарт МиГ-31Б но без системой дозаправки в воздухе. А почему системой дозаправки не установлена​​? И как визуально отличается от чистой МиГ-31?
> МиГ-31ДЗ - Здесь я не знаю и визуальные различия и внутренние различия. В дискуссии по этой фотографии ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация , Владислав написал: "есть отличия при подвесе боекомплекта под брюхом" . Какие отличия? 
> МиГ-31БМ - про него я знаю


Наиболее грамотно и не единожды писалось не мной, но в этой ветке, например тут:
МИГ-31
Но большинство любителей это еще больше запутывает. Я думаю, Николай устал объяснять и больше по каким-то причинам сюда не заходит... А на самом деле суть проста - это просто хронология выпуска. Завод делал сначала простые старые, потом простые с измененным видом панели воздухозаборника (по моему опыту общения с ветеранами на это даже не все летчики обращали внимание, поверьте), потом завод делал ДЗ, потом Б. В одно время с Б небольшую часть простых доработали и назвали БС. А БМ это уже дела крайних лет.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Упрощенно:


Упрощенно да, но откуда паралай взял литеру А для самолетов ранних серий, мне не известно. По крайней мере я нигде такого не встречал, видимо он эту литеру сам надумал.

----------


## sovietjet

Спасибо Александр. Извинить меня, русский не мой родной язык. Что эти сокращения означает? - СВЗ, РСДН, БРЭО




> Упрощенно:


Спасибо за фото. Сопла МиГ-31БС, кажется, различная форма, чем ранние МиГ-31

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Есть только МиГ. Большой репортаж Алексея Федореева
Хороший свежий фильм красноярского телевидения о Канске.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Спасибо Александр. Извинить меня, русский не мой родной язык. Что эти сокращения означает? - СВЗ, РСДН, БРЭО.


СВЗ - сверхзвукой воздухозаборник.
РСДН - радиотехническая система дальней навигации.
БРЭО - бортовое радиоэлектронное оборудование.

----------


## ZaSlon

Извиняюсь за "ссылочный" характер сообщения, но может кто не видел (фото канских 31-х):
Кирилл Скурихин - Властелины неба. МиГ-31БМ на аэродроме Канск (Дальний). Часть 2.
Небо, самолет и не только - Канск(Дальний) МиГ-31БМ, сумеречные истории или часть 3
Кусочек неба я принёс домой.. - Авиабаза ВВС. Аэродром Канск (Дальний). МиГ-31БМ. Часть 3 - огненная ночь.
Спасибо споттерам за репортажи!

----------


## николай-78

Дима спасибо там вроде даже на нише №35 виден заводской номер который я эдинтифицировал как 01210003, вот тут добой по теме "фото"  родом с  Перми : дозаправка  бортов и о роли видеорегистраторов в полете на дозаправку:Пермские споттинги - Страница 227 - Фотографии - AVSIM.su Forums

----------


## AC

> Djoker, спасибо, еще не успел прочитать этого сообщения (про ЗВО) в Вашем блоге :-)
> Если красные номера - значит Хотилово. Это не может не радовать.
> В Мончегорске синие. И там их и так эскадрилья есть.


Вот тут нам пишут, что в Хотилово появилась первая пара 31БМ и до конца года обещают там развернуть тренажер УТК-31БМ:
http://www.redstar.ru/images/files/r...113-na-s-z.pdf

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> Вот тут нам пишут, что в Хотилово появилась первая пара 31БМ и до конца года обещают там развернуть тренажер УТК-31БМ:
> http://www.redstar.ru/images/files/r...113-na-s-z.pdf


Странно, но по данным самих тендеров на эти УТК в этом году один должен попасть в Мончегорск, в следующем  будет поставка в Канск. Ранее в 2011 Канск уже получил один УТК, в 2012 - Саваслейка. Зачем Канску два комплекса, если будут БМ в других частях, непонятно. Хотя кроме Хотилово была речь про БСМы в Пермь и про БМы к нам на Угловку (вроде как еще в начале года экипажи были на переучиваниив Саваслейке).

----------


## Евгений

> Странно, но по данным самих тендеров на эти УТК в этом году один должен попасть в Мончегорск, в следующем  будет поставка в Канск. Ранее в 2011 Канск уже получил один УТК, в 2012 - Саваслейка. Зачем Канску два комплекса, если будут БМ в других частях, непонятно. Хотя кроме Хотилово была речь про БСМы в Пермь и про БМы к нам на Угловку (вроде как еще в начале года экипажи были на переучиваниив Саваслейке).


Эти БМ изначально предназначались в Пермь, но потом Хотилово себе их приватизировало. Взамен Пермяки на той неделе перегнали себе пару Хотиловских ДЗ

----------


## Gefest83

во что в инете нашёл на ютубе:
Опубликовано 01 Ноя 2013 г.
В далеком 1994 году нижегородская телестанция "Сети НН" снимала цикл передач под названием "Армия России". Одна из них была посвящена истребителю-перехватчику МИГ-31. Съёмки проводились на базе 786 ИАП (Правдинск).
записей 90-х не так уж много... порадовало...

----------


## Muller

> Эти БМ изначально предназначались в Пермь, но потом Хотилово себе их приватизировало. Взамен Пермяки на той неделе перегнали себе пару Хотиловских ДЗ


Евгений, как Вы думаете, можно ли утверждать, что кроме этих двух БМов, для Перми предназначались и те три новых борта (синие 14, 15 и 16), что весной пришли в Мончегорск? Ведь, помнится в начале года кто-то (не помню точно кто) сообщал о том, что из Перми уже и специалисты убыли для приемки БМов, да и само событие очень ожидалось и анонсировалось официально в конце 2012 года.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> В далеком 1994 году нижегородская телестанция "Сети НН" снимала цикл передач под названием "Армия России". Одна из них была посвящена истребителю-перехватчику МИГ-31. Съёмки проводились на базе 786 ИАП (Правдинск)


 Мне расказывали, что тогда они две недели ходили с камерами по аэродрому, как следствие, фильм очень достойный смонтировали. Мало того, в те проблемные годы Сети НН были частыми гостями в Правдинске.

----------


## Евгений

С Пермью много непонятного. Экипажи переучившиеся на БМ регулярно ездят в Канск для поддержания навыков.... Техсостав туда командируют так же регулярно, да и Канские БМы прилетают в Пермь минимум раз в месяц. Но вот о получении новых машин пока тишина.... Как я уже писал ранее крайняя комиссия из штаба ВВС приказала  подобрать площадку под надувные ангары для размещения Як-130 и готовиться к освоению Су-30

----------


## Muller

> С Пермью много непонятного. Экипажи переучившиеся на БМ регулярно ездят в Канск для поддержания навыков.... Техсостав туда командируют так же регулярно, да и Канские БМы прилетают в Пермь минимум раз в месяц. Но вот о получении новых машин пока тишина.... Как я уже писал ранее крайняя комиссия из штаба ВВС приказала  подобрать площадку под надувные ангары для размещения Як-130 и готовиться к освоению Су-30


Спасибо, да, невесёлые дела...
Рискну предположить, что в самом скверном раскладе (все новые БСМ идут в Хотилово и в Центральное Угловое), в Перми останется долётывать одна эскадрилья ДЗ/БС (хотя их и так немного), а вторая окажется на Су-30СМ...

----------


## Muller

Ведомости 28.11.13: "...(в 2013 году) предприятиями ОАК будет модернизировано 10 истребителей МиГ-31БМ." (ВЕДОМОСТИ - В войска поступит больше самолетов, чем обещает Путин )

В общем, все по плану, эти 10 БМов (БСМов), похоже, идут в соответствии с госконтрактом Р/4/1/2-11-ДОГОЗ от 04.08.2011 на 60 самолетов.

Получается, что в этом году уже поставлены, если судить по споттерским фото (поправьте меня, если я не прав):
1. Синий 95 (RF90892) в Саваслейку в январе (м.б. он из ГОЗ2012?);
2. Синий 14 в Мончегорск весной;
3. Синий 15 в Мончегорск весной;
4. Синий 16 в Мончегорск весной;
5. Красный ? (32?) в Хотилово в ноябре; Возможно номер 51.
6. Красный 57 в Хотилово в ноябре - спасибо за уточнение Aca Srb - номер может быть и 51. Возможно это два разных самолета - 57 и 51.

Также был замечен в мае на Соколе еще не окрашенный синий саваслейкинский 70 (RF92387). Интересно попал ли он туда, или превратился в самолет для Хотилово.
Итого 7 (или 8?). 
Есть подозрение, что с учетом последних веяний оставшиеся тоже пойдут в Хотилово.

----------


## Aca Srb

8. Красный 51?

Photos: Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-31BM Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net

----------


## Muller

> 8. Красный 51?
> 
> Photos: Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-31BM Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net


Да, спасибо, за уточнение!
На фото, размещенных ZaSLon'ом 24/10/13, не вполне ясно было - 57 или 51 (все же больше похоже на 57).  
Возможно, верна версия Djoker'a  - машины для Хотилово имеют 50-е номера - 51 и 57, а 32 - это канский, по каким-то причинам ошивающийся на Соколе.

----------


## Евгений

Из Хотилово в Пермь переданы 51й и 53й красные борта. Так же из Ржева в Пермь пригнаны 06,07,08,16 синие.

----------


## Muller

> Из Хотилово в Пермь переданы 51й и 53й красные борта. Так же из Ржева в Пермь пригнаны 06,07,08,16 синие.


огромное спасибо за информацию!
Пригнанные из Ржева борта, надо понимать, ДЗ в основном. 06 синий в Перми раньше был RF95437, два года назад он ушел вроде на Сокол для превращения в БМ. Если я правильно понимаю, этот 06 - уже другая машина.

Переданные хотиловские 51 и 53 интересны тем, что в последние несколько лет эти борта совсем не  фигурировали на фотографиях. Возможно ли предположить, что это машины с хранения? И если они с хранения, то есть подозрение, что состояние у них не ахти.

P.S. Да, и по идее, в Перми красные хотиловские номера должны поменять на свои синие.

----------


## Евгений

> огромное спасибо за информацию!
> Пригнанные из Ржева борта, надо понимать, ДЗ в основном. 06 синий в Перми раньше был RF95437, два года назад он ушел вроде на Сокол для превращения в БМ. Если я правильно понимаю, этот 06 - уже другая машина.
> 
> Переданные хотиловские 51 и 53 интересны тем, что в последние несколько лет эти борта совсем не  фигурировали на фотографиях. Возможно ли предположить, что это машины с хранения? И если они с хранения, то есть подозрение, что состояние у них не ахти.
> 
> P.S. Да, и по идее, в Перми красные хотиловские номера должны поменять на свои синие.


Дико извиняюсь, но ошибся с номерами :( 51 и 53 ушли на модернизацию , а в Пермь попали 59 и 33. Машины простояли на хранении по 16 лет.... Но налет на них очень маленький 300-350 часов с момента выпуска....  Номера перекрасят однозначно...... но ближе к весне....пока с красными полетают..... и в ДЗ постоят....С учетом планов на новые именные , массовая покраска в Перми в апреле намечается....

----------


## Muller

> Дико извиняюсь, но ошибся с номерами :( 51 и 53 ушли на модернизацию , а в Пермь попали 59 и 33. Машины простояли на хранении по 16 лет.... Но налет на них очень маленький 300-350 часов с момента выпуска....  Номера перекрасят однозначно...... но ближе к весне....пока с красными полетают..... и в ДЗ постоят....С учетом планов на новые именные , массовая покраска в Перми в апреле намечается....


Спасибо!
51 и 53, надо понимать, БСы

----------


## Евгений

не готов сказать по 51 и 53.... Пригнанные в Пермь машины стоят в ТЭЧ и ждут заводскую бригаду для решения накопившихся на них проблем.

----------


## Гравилётчик

Ребят, в Челябинске вот эти двое позавчера нарисовались. Чьи это?
17/RF-92367

06/RF-92368

----------


## Евгений

> Ребят, в Челябинске вот эти двое позавчера нарисовались. Чьи это?
> 17/RF-92367
> 
> 06/RF-92368


 это Пермяки у вас гостили.....Только что с ремонта машины.

----------


## Muller

> это Пермяки у вас гостили.....Только что с ремонта машины.


Евгений, получается, что из Ржева в Пермь пришли не 06,07,08,16 синие, а 06,07,08,17 синие.
06 и 17 уже засветились. Осталось дождаться появления 07 и 08.

----------


## Евгений

Немного не так.....  17й и был у пермяков..... а вот 16й сейчас в Соколе.

----------


## Muller

> Немного не так.....  17й и был у пермяков..... а вот 16й сейчас в Соколе.


Евгений, спасибо, помогите пожалуйста разобраться с верностью хода мыслей: 17 синий на Соколе до весны этого года был RF95452, к весне 2013 года по выработке ресурса (+ повреждения после помпажа в Канске в октябре 2012) был выведен из эксплуатации и в марте-апреле ушел в Ржев (видимо с концами).
Теперь всплывает 17 синий RF92367. Свеженький, явно недавно с АРЗ и похоже что МиГ-31ДЗ.
Если я правильно понимаю, 17 RF92367 пришел на Сокол из Ржева весной вместе (или чуть позже) с откапиталенными б/н 01 RF95446, 14 RF95443 и 25 RF95441.

----------


## николай-78

> Немного не так.....  17й и был у пермяков..... а вот 16й сейчас в Соколе.


06(оный RF-95437 стоит рядом с 16) и 17 были у Перми, только не в варианте ДЗ, а вот 06 RF-92368 17 RF-92367 как раз ДЗ и прибывшими со Ржева и заводские хорошо бы посмотреть могут оказаться 92113 и 90403

----------


## Muller

> 06(оный RF-95437 стоит рядом с 16) и 17 были у Перми, только не в варианте ДЗ, а вот 06 RF-92368 17 RF-92367 как раз ДЗ и прибывшими со Ржева и заводские хорошо бы посмотреть могут оказаться 92113 и 90403


А разве 06 RF95437 еще в Перми? Вроде проходила информация, что он давно ушел на модернизацию.

Также у Перми раньше был синий 07 борт, последнее его фото вооруженного было на Russianplanes и относилось к марту 2012 года.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> это Пермяки у вас гостили.....Только что с ремонта машины.


Да что-то загостились... Или они тут неспроста? Полноценные тренировочные полёты же были сегодня.

----------


## Евгений

17й Пермский  словивший помпаж в Канске восстановлению не подлежит..... Но с номерами там полный бардак. На хранение убыл именной борт 26 Александр Вильямсон. Сейчас решают , какой борт получит имя. Так же один из прибывших бортов должен стать бортовым 100 и получить имя Александр Покрышкин.

----------


## Muller

> 17й Пермский  словивший помпаж в Канске восстановлению не подлежит..... Но с номерами там полный бардак. На хранение убыл именной борт 26 Александр Вильямсон. Сейчас решают , какой борт получит имя. Так же один из прибывших бортов должен стать бортовым 100 и получить имя Александр Покрышкин.


Вот с 100 номером интересный пассаж. В Чкаловске уже Су-27УБ недавно получил 100 и имя Александр Покрышкин. Но тут все логично - наследник 16 гиап.
А пермяки-то тут причем?

----------


## николай-78

смею предположить что №26 Вильямсон это БС с з/н 65508 и серийным 64-05, 06,07,08 в НН-Соколе. И очень хотелось бы знать имеются ли на самолетах полученных Пермью с ремонта в 2013г усиления конструкции СВЗ подобные приведенным на фото, связанные с "пожизненным продлением ресурса". Та м еще в Перми было два раритета с горбатыми СВЗ до 697 001 28706 - как сложилась их судьба?

----------


## Евгений

ночь в ДЗ

----------


## Роман Сергеевич

> А чем различаются 31-е, у которых з\н начинаются на 384 от тех, у которых з\н начинаются на 697? Завод один, изделие, вроде, одно...


Вроде с номера 38400144286 пошли 384-м шифром

----------


## lindr

> А чем различаются 31-е, у которых з\н начинаются на 384 от тех, у которых з\н начинаются на 697? Завод один, изделие, вроде, одно...


В районе ~1985 года у неск. заводов заменили первые три цифры. МиГ-29УБ, например был код изделия был 800 030, стал 509 030 - просто директива для повышения секретности видимо или некая перенумерация п/я.

----------


## Евгений

> Вот с 100 номером интересный пассаж. В Чкаловске уже Су-27УБ недавно получил 100 и имя Александр Покрышкин. Но тут все логично - наследник 16 гиап.
> А пермяки-то тут причем?


 Пермяки хотят сделать борт в память об обучении Покрышкина у них, а после ввода в строй Чкаловского су-27 переоформляют борт на мотив  МиГ-3 1941 года.

----------


## Евгений

В Перми сейчас 2 МиГ-31 с горбатым СВЗ 02 и 04. Пока летают и в ДЗ частенько стоят,но уже весной похоже уйдут на хранение и утилизацию. У них ресурса почти не осталось.

----------


## николай-78

> В Перми сейчас 2 МиГ-31 с горбатым СВЗ 02 и 04. Пока летают и в ДЗ частенько стоят,но уже весной похоже уйдут на хранение и утилизацию. У них ресурса почти не осталось.


а заводские хорошо бы посмотреть, они могут оказаться бывшими №59_28196 и 89_28345?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Вроде с номера 38400144286 пошли 384-м шифром


Это не так, ключевое слово - "вроде". Его все пропустят мимо, но в силу желания верить тому, кто пишет ответ, будут считать вашу информацию уже как истину. Как минимум перед ним было (у меня числятся) еще 2 машины с 384. И даже это не дает гарантии (пока что), что не было других бортов...



> В районе ~1985 года у неск. заводов заменили первые три цифры. МиГ-29УБ, например был код изделия был 800 030, стал 509 030 - просто директива для повышения секретности видимо или некая перенумерация п/я.


По разнице дат для 31 это произошло приблизительно летом-осенью 86 года, более точную дату пока затрудняюсь определить.



> В Перми сейчас 2 МиГ-31 с горбатым СВЗ 02 и 04. Пока летают и в ДЗ частенько стоят,но уже весной похоже уйдут на хранение и утилизацию. У них ресурса почти не осталось.


Женя, хватит путаться самому и вводить в заблуждение других! Горбатые это комсомольские динозавры №№ 59 и 89 конца 84 г.в. (загляни в свои фото, если что), а 02 и 04 с гладким свз более поздней серии, хоть они и на "целых" 1,5 года младше... И те и другие старые.



> а заводские хорошо бы посмотреть, они могут оказаться бывшими №59_28196 и 89_28345?


Не могут, а так и есть.

А еще на крайних 2-3 страницах форума было достаточно "рождественских гаданий на бортовых номерах по рашнплэйнсу", где, к примеру, участник Мюллер дважды или даже трижды (я даже слегка запутался в тех рассуждениях) посчитал одну и ту же машину... Это огорчает, поэтому я обращаю внимание всех - не делайте скоропалительных неподтвержденных выводов, и не выдавайте это в эфир как истину! Истина - это когда вы лично своими глазами или хотя бы на фото видели документацию на машину или хотя бы номер планера. В иных случаях появляется множество вариантов, и вот уже вы в меру вашего хладнокровия, или наоборот - буйной фантазии, начинаете верить в одну из версий, утвердительно сообщаете об этом следующему по цепочке собеседнику, тот, основывываясь, соответственно, на вашей убедительности, записывает как факт. Всё, приехали. Вот так легко и просто предполагаемое становится действительным. Но далеко не всегда верным.

----------


## AC

А шо, Пермь выставили на боевое дежурство в Новосибирске?
Photos: Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-31 Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net

----------


## Muller

> А еще на крайних 2-3 страницах форума было достаточно "рождественских гаданий на бортовых номерах по рашнплэйнсу", где, к примеру, участник Мюллер дважды или даже трижды (я даже слегка запутался в тех рассуждениях) посчитал одну и ту же машину... Это огорчает, поэтому я обращаю внимание всех - не делайте скоропалительных неподтвержденных выводов, и не выдавайте это в эфир как истину! Истина - это когда вы лично своими глазами или хотя бы на фото видели документацию на машину или хотя бы номер планера. В иных случаях появляется множество вариантов, и вот уже вы в меру вашего хладнокровия, или наоборот - буйной фантазии, начинаете верить в одну из версий, утвердительно сообщаете об этом следующему по цепочке собеседнику, тот, основывываясь, соответственно, на вашей убедительности, записывает как факт. Всё, приехали. Вот так легко и просто предполагаемое становится действительным. Но далеко не всегда верным.


Александр, я прошу прощения, если мои неуклюжие заключения могли ввести кого-то в заблуждение. Именно поэтому я и прошу меня поправить и спрашиваю у уважаемых форумчан, имеют ли такие предположения право на существование. Я ни в коем случае ничего не утверждаю, поскольку по объективным причинам вынужден опираться на открытые источники вроде того же RP, и ошибки с задвоениями и затроениями здесь неизбежны.
Поскольку, в отличие от Су-27, реестр МиГ-31 отсутствует, приходится собирать информацию по крохам. Кроме этой ветки да споттерских фото других внятных источников нет, тем более таких, где бывают такие признанные всеми специалисты в теме как Вы.
С другой стороны, насколько я понимаю, форум среди прочего существует и для того чтобы задавать вопросы и делать предположения, которые могут опровергаться. В отсутствии опровержения ошибки накапливаются и приводят к совершенно странным выводам, что Вы и отмечаете.
Впредь постараюсь ничего категорически не заявлять, чтобы не создавать путаницы.

А можно уточнить, какой именно борт я умудрился посчитать дважды или трижды? Спасибо!

----------


## F70173

> А шо, Пермь выставили на боевое дежурство в Новосибирске?
> Photos: Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-31 Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net


а что в этом такого? )))

----------


## Евгений

Пермяки в Новосибе с ноября  и по слухам как минимум на ближайшие полгода.

----------


## AC

> а что в этом такого? )))


Да не, особенного то ничего такого, конечно, но раньше вроде не посылали их туда...  :Confused:

----------


## Assaulter

igor113 продолжает радовать своими фотоотчетами

igor113 - 75 лет ЛИКу Сокола ч.10: МиГ-31Э 903 на статике.

МиГ-31Э, 903 борт.

На вид кабина идентична "Б"

----------


## Евгений

Немного фото из Перми. Там попадаются Канские борта

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Поскольку, в отличие от Су-27, реестр МиГ-31 отсутствует, приходится собирать информацию по крохам. Кроме этой ветки да споттерских фото других внятных источников нет, тем более таких, где бывают такие признанные всеми специалисты в теме как Вы.


Ну уж онлайн реестр я создавать точно не планирую. По крайней мере в ближайшие годы. По крайней мере пока не соберу максимум того, что можно будет назвать военно-историческим исследованием, и пока мне не дадут добро на последующую публикацию в ВВС в будущем... Машина со сцены не сходит, она не рассекречена, форум прочитывается, отношение к ней ну как-бы иное, да и я кстати не специалист, как вы написали, я такой же любитель... Поболтать - пожалуйста, но систематизировать в интернете - я пас.



> А можно уточнить, какой именно борт я умудрился посчитать дважды или трижды? Спасибо!


Поясняю:



> 5. Красный ? (32?) в Хотилово в ноябре; Возможно номер 51.
> 6. Красный 57 в Хотилово в ноябре - спасибо за уточнение Aca Srb - номер может быть и 51. Возможно это два разных самолета - 57 и 51.
> Также был замечен в мае на Соколе еще не окрашенный синий саваслейкинский 70 (RF92387). Интересно попал ли он туда, или превратился в самолет для Хотилово.
> Итого 7 (или 8?).


Вы начали заблуждение с этого места. К своим фото Заслон четко писал (да-да, здесь, на ветке, где он их размещал), что самолет 32 и 51, а вы проигнорировали это. Мало того, где-то раньше я отмечал, что 70-ка на заводе и еще один самолет, то есть их просто не могло стать больше чем два. Вы видимо это тоже не читали.



> 8. Красный 51?





> На фото, размещенных ZaSLon'ом 24/10/13, не вполне ясно было - 57 или 51 (все же больше похоже на 57).


Вам привели фото 51 в полный экран, но вам и этого мало, всё равно вам похоже на 57!



> Переданные хотиловские 51 и 53 интересны тем, что в последние несколько лет эти борта совсем не  фигурировали на фотографиях.


Не только в "последние несколько лет", а их вообще и не было! К этому моменту вы уже стали упорно изобретать велосипед, то есть читать и видеть то, что хотите увидеть, а не то что есть. Вы смотрели на огромное фото с облета свежеокрашенного после ремонта и модернизации БМа со сверкающим красненьким номером, накрашенным "вчера", и, вспоминая в голове все известные цифро-фото МиГов крайних лет, думали о чем-то другом... "Тайна" удивительно проста - 70Б это 51БМ. Всё. По другим постам от обсуждения кругового обмена БСов туда-сюда, с ремонтов и с модернизаций по совокупности причин воздержусь, уж извините... Хотя бы потому, что мне на данный момент стало интереснее копаться в 80-х годах, в старых списанных и давно попиленных машинах, в поиске черно-белых ветеранских фотографий на них, чем в сегодняшней ситуации, когда всё на блюдечке, когда каждый взлёт с любого аэродрома в стране через час появляется в интернете...

----------


## Muller

Александр, большое Вам спасибо за обстоятельный ответ!
Впредь постараюсь не путаться в трёх соснах :-)

----------


## ZaSlon

Отсюда Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU -  Нижегородские фотохроники.

----------


## AC

> Отсюда Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU -  Нижегородские фотохроники.


Написано "01БС-56-05":
Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU - Показать сообщение отдельно - Нижегородские фотохроники.

----------


## Muller

говорят, в Мончегорск пойдёт...

----------


## Евгений

Пермь отправила в Нижний на модернизацию именной 09 борт "Павел Соловьев".

----------


## Евгений

Немного фото прошлых лет из Перми

----------


## николай-78

> Немного фото прошлых лет из Перми


 Интересно это фото каких лет т.к. получается по 2 самолета с одинаковыми номерами № 59 один ДЗ другой с горбатыми СВЗ 28196 и №18 один БС(на АРЗ) и другой упал. А я думал только с автомобилями бывает. Да Евгений -кроссворды, это хобби?

----------


## Евгений

> Интересно это фото каких лет т.к. получается по 2 самолета с одинаковыми номерами № 59 один ДЗ другой с горбатыми СВЗ 28196 и №18 один БС(на АРЗ) и другой упал. А я думал только с автомобилями бывает. Да Евгений -кроссворды, это хобби?


 59й снят в апреле 2011г, как и 45й.

----------


## Muller

> 59й снят в апреле 2011г, как и 45й.


Евгений, а это тот самый борт 59, который весной 2013 года должны были перегнать в Ржев?
И что стало с 45 бортом? Спасибо.

----------


## Роман Сергеевич

[QUOTE=Мелихов Александр;104634]Это не так, ключевое слово - "вроде". Его все пропустят мимо, но в силу желания верить тому, кто пишет ответ, будут считать вашу информацию уже как истину. Как минимум перед ним было (у меня числятся) еще 2 машины с 384. И даже это не  гарантии (пока что), что не было других бортов..

Есть бюллетень # 142.8.0.0574.2(142-452БД). В нем есть разграничения в номерах: 69700144204, 38400144286.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Есть бюллетень # 142.8.0.0574.2(142-452БД). В нем есть разграничения в номерах: 69700144204, 38400144286.


Посмотрел что мог, понял, признаю свою ошибку по обоим обозначенным мной самолетам - насчет одного меня ввели в заблуждение, по другому сам виноват. С 38400144286 подтверждаю.
Для ветки небольшой новогодний мешочек фоток. Котлас, 2009 год, полгода до передислокации:

----------


## Евгений

> Евгений, а это тот самый борт 59, который весной 2013 года должны были перегнать в Ржев?
> И что стало с 45 бортом? Спасибо.


Насчет 59 не могу подсказать, а 45й Сейчас летает в Перми с каким то из 20х номеров.

----------


## Роман Сергеевич

> №16 38400149205
> №05	38400172478
> №06	38400172517
> №26 38400177176		
> №36	38400177628
> №37	38400179139	
> №38	38400179206	
> №42	38400183186
> №30	38400188213



Неплохо было бы добавить еще в этот перечень второй по возрасту из всех имеющихся борт 21 синий, заводской 38400150184.

----------


## Роман Сергеевич

А это тот самый на заднем плане 79- го 72-й синий, который перевернулся, сейчас во Ржеве?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31БС, б/н 48 синий и красный, зав. № 38400168387. 75 лет ЛИКу НАЗ "Сокол", 8 мая 2013 г.



Фото: igor113.

----------


## николай-78

Утверждая что №48син/красн является БС надо указать почему вы пришли к данному выводу и чем-то это подтвердить. Там выложено более 30 фото которые подтверждают что это БС, на выложенных выше фото этих "половых" признаков НЕТ! Испавлю данное упущение:Примечания на фото 1 ручка управления светофильтром ППИ перенесена ближе к пилоту (БС и Б), сигнальное табло в основании ППИ(БС,Б и ДЗ-но штанги нет, следовательно БС); Фото2-указатель углов атаки и перегрузки вместо указателя перегрузки в данном месте только  на БС. Дополнительные положения переключателей на ПВЛ. Большое спасибо автору фото.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> надо указать почему вы пришли к данному выводу


Собственно, у меня не было такой задачи - доказать. В подборке был показан общий вид машины и её серийный номер.

*Николай-78*, позвольте задать вопрос. А у кабин МиГ-31Э по составу приборов есть отличия от кабин МиГ-31Б?
МиГ-31Э:




Фото: igor113.

----------


## николай-78

> Собственно, у меня не было такой задачи - доказать.


 Запись БС сразу порождает вопрос: почему вы так решили? И ответ типа вашего за отмазку не канает! Мне трудно сходу определить разницу между Б и 31Э, тем более что программа умерла и возможно самолет снова приблизился к Б.
Но однозначно можно сказать: наличие запросчика системы системы КРЕМНИЙ (на Б даже дырки не было под антенну) и возможно невозможность применения ЯБЧ УР и просто РП-31 без А.
Извините, думать и сравнивать далее сегодня возможности нет. Но праздники длинные.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Запись БС сразу порождает вопрос: почему вы так решили?


Если это вопрос, то я определял по 2-м признакам. Отсутствию штанги АЗТ (и крайним тумблерам в левом верхнем углу приборной панели передней кабины) и рычажку управления светофильтром ППИ.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> А это тот самый на заднем плане 79- го 72-й синий, который перевернулся, сейчас во Ржеве?


Он самый...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> А это тот самый на заднем плане 79-го 72-й синий, который перевернулся, сейчас во Ржеве?


Тоже котлаский МиГ-31 б/н 11 синий? Апрель 2000 г.



http://foto.rambler.ru/

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Это другая машина.  К сожалению, в той катастрофе была уйма времени на катапультирование, но в итоге самолет нагреб в переднюю кабину земли и летчик Женя Строителев погиб.

----------


## Евгений

Добавлю несколько фото из Перми. Октябрь прошлого года.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Передняя кабина *МиГ-31БМ* ночью, аэр. Канск.










Фото: Кирилл Скурихин.

----------


## Евгений

Видео дозаправки МиГ-31 из кабины. Обратите внимание на порванную юбку конуса... refueling MiG-31 from the cockpit - YouTube

----------


## Muller

> Видео дозаправки МиГ-31 из кабины. Обратите внимание на порванную юбку конуса... refueling MiG-31 from the cockpit - YouTube


Интересно, сколько горючего можно перекачать за 20 секунд, пока штанга находилась в конусе?
Или это тренировка без перекачки топлива (второй контакт не состоялся).

----------


## leha-lp

Не всегда нужен факт перекачки. Есть упражнения где отрабатываются подход- отход, контакт- расцепка...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Есть упражнения где отрабатываются подход- отход, контакт- расцепка...


И называется это "сухая заправка", что на видео и продемонстрировано и используется в ольшинстве тренировок. При расцепке после перекачки остатки топлива неизбежно образуют брызги.

----------


## AC

> Евгений, получается, что из Ржева в Пермь пришли не 06,07,08,16 синие, а 06,07,08,17 синие.
> 06 и 17 уже засветились. Осталось дождаться появления 07 и 08.


Этот борт №07 из Ржева пришел???
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Muller

> Этот борт №07 из Ржева пришел???
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


На RP говорят, что этот борт из числа осеннего "пополнения".
"Старый" пермский МиГ-31БС 07 синий RF95439 осенью в НН летал уже в виде БСМа.

Позволю себе предположить итог по отремонтированным бортам, пришедшим в Пермь в 2013 году:

весна:
01 синий RF95446
14 синий RF95443
25 синий RF95441

позже (лето-осень?)
06 синий МиГ-31ДЗ RF92368
07 синий МиГ-31БС
08 синий (фото его я не видел, со слов Евгения)
16 синий (фото его я не видел, сомневаюсь, что правильно понял слова Евгения, возможно, этот борт на Соколе в НН)
17 синий МиГ-31ДЗ RF92367

+ из Хотилово (осень-зима):
59 красный 
33 красный

Прошу коллег сильно не ругаться, если я не прав. Это только попытка суммировать все наблюдения.

----------


## Роман Сергеевич

[QUOTE=Muller;105215]Интересно, сколько горючего можно перекачать за 20 секунд, пока штанга находилась в конусе?
Или это тренировка без перекачки топлива (второй контакт не состоялся).[/QUиOTE]


Выходит, если судить по пропускной способности за 20 секунд - порядка 1100 л. 
Условный диаметр сечения топливного канала 60 мм.
У изделия 01, в отличие от изделия 05, (там немного другой агрегат) темп перекачки топлива через АЗТ- 2500 л/ мин

----------


## николай-78

а мне больше нравится цифра без всякой математики типа 1900-2000л/мин
как я понял 14.12.2013 05:08 МСК 322АРЗ потерял ДЗ №42красный 84-02_83186

----------


## Евгений

Пермские полеты 2005г.

----------


## Евгений

еще с октябрьской командировки в Пермь.

----------


## AC

Хотилово, январь 2014 г.:

*ВЗГЛЯД / Прессе показали, как охраняется небо над Москвой

Аэродром Хотилово (Тверская область): День авиации войск противовоздушной обороны (фоторепортаж)

----------


## Muller

Бывший хотиловский борт в воздухе в Перми:

Автор Владимир Полуянов. http://russianplanes.net/id128842

Бывший хотиловский 59 красный.
Интересно, что он очень оперативно получил регистрацию RF

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Интересно, что он очень оперативно получил регистрацию RF


Какой ужасный кривой бортовой... Жудожники, ёшкин...

----------


## Антон

> Какой ужасный кривой бортовой... Жудожники, ёшкин...


это ж вроде трафарет...

----------


## Muller

> Какой ужасный кривой бортовой... Жудожники, ёшкин...


Их вроде весной собирались нарекать именами - может тогда нормальный синий бортовой сделают....
Этот как-будто бы даже черный.

----------


## Евгений

> Их вроде весной собирались нарекать именами - может тогда нормальный синий бортовой сделают....
> Этот как-будто бы даже черный.


Судя по всему мне ими и придется заниматься.....Перекрашу.

----------


## Евгений



----------


## ZaSlon



----------


## Gefest83

аэээээ.... :Confused:  чих борт???

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Судя по эмблеме - ГЛИЦа. Бывший пермский?

----------


## ОБУ

Когда было сделано фото?

----------


## Muller

> Судя по эмблеме - ГЛИЦа. Бывший пермский?


В Перми был 06 синий с этой регистрацией, отправленный на модернизацию.
Только он вроде был Б, а не БС. А этот БСМ. Вообще странно, что регистрация сохранилась.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> В Перми был 06 синий с этой регистрацией, отправленный на модернизацию.
> Только он вроде был Б, а не БС. А этот БСМ


Дмитрий, при всём уважении... Вы снова смелы в утверждениях. Если найдете на фотографиях тогдашнего пермского №06 видимую штангу топливоприемника, дайте знать, ладно?




> Вообще странно, что регистрация сохранилась.


Что именно в этом странного?

----------


## Muller

> Дмитрий, при всём уважении... Вы снова смелы в утверждениях. Если найдете на фотографиях тогдашнего пермского №06 видимую штангу топливоприемника, дайте знать, ладно?


Александр, спасибо за замечание.
Я потому и написал "вроде", что навскидку нашел только фото тогдашнего пермского 06 с правого борта и пометку в своих записях "Б". Само собой, что категорично утверждать ничего в данном случае не могу.

Дополнение: перерыл свои архивы, нашел его фото от марта 2006 года с левого борта, это действительно БС. Поторопился я малость.




> Что именно в этом странного?


Странно в этом то, что в данном случае имеем сохранение RF при смене места приписки борта. 
Ведь бывший синий 70 из Саваслейки, теперь ставший 51 красным хотиловским БМ-ом, утратил старую регистрацию.
Регистрация RF штука ненадежная - взять те же буденнновские Су-25, на которых эти номера менялись или вертолеты.
А тут удивляет то, что борт из строевой части после модернизации попав даже не в строевую часть, а в испытательный центр,  сохранил RF.

Хотя, по логике вещей регистрация RF и должна быть уникальной для каждого ЛА вне зависимости от смены места базирования...

Возможно Вы знаете - кем был раньше БСМ с номером 25 и эмблемой ГЛИЦ, фото которого также разметил уважаемый Zaslon? (25 RED - PLANESPHOTOS.NET

----------


## AC

> Когда было сделано фото?


Судя по этому:
PLANESPHOTOS.NET
...фото было сделано 6/February/2014.

----------


## Djoker

На два МиГа больше. Министерству обороны России переданы два самолета после модернизации - Телеканал «Звезда»

Это они на фото?

----------


## Антон

> На два МиГа больше. Министерству обороны России переданы два самолета после модернизации - Телеканал «Звезда»
> 
> Это они на фото?


Нет. На фотографии не БМы.

----------


## Djoker

> Нет. На фотографии не БМы.


Я имел в виду фото *Zaslon*'а:
24 RED - PLANESPHOTOS.NET
25 RED - PLANESPHOTOS.NET
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## ОБУ

Получается, что эти МиГи вскоре должны прибыть в ГЛИЦ?

----------


## Muller

> Получается, что эти МиГи вскоре должны прибыть в ГЛИЦ?


Судя по эмблемам так и есть

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Gefest83

Интересный сюжет конечно, но... под конец "...Охраняют воздушное пространство: России, Казахстана и Китая..."... КИТАЯ???

----------


## Евгений

Просто для красоты.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Alexey_VVO

> Пермь отправила в Нижний на модернизацию именной 09 борт "Павел Соловьев".


А вчера в Перми был замечен уже другой 09, вероятно ДЗ: ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
Хотя номерок RF у него из Угловских серии (952**)

----------


## Muller

> А вчера в Перми был замечен уже другой 09, вероятно ДЗ: ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
> Хотя номерок RF у него из Угловских серии (952**)


Интересный путь проделал этот борт - с Чугуевки через Канск попал в Пермь. 
Его бы хоть покрасить - а то совсем обшарпанный. Я поэтому и решил, что его в Ржев на ремонт гонят...

PS а вообще я смотрю в Перми с бору по сосенке собирают борта после того, как БСы в основной массе убыли на модернизацию.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Интересный путь проделал этот борт - с Чугуевки через Канск попал в Пермь.


Мало кто знает, что этот самолет вообще-то начинал свою службу на Сахалине.

----------


## Muller

> Мало кто знает, что этот самолет вообще-то начинал свою службу на Сахалине.


Александр, спасибо Вам за уточнение! Речь про 777 иап - Сокол (Долинск)?

----------


## George

А ЭТО ЧТО? РАЗВЕ НЕ ДЗ после АРЗ (16 СИНИЙ !!!)? Штанги на БС нету... Что скажете уважаемые ???

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> А ЭТО ЧТО? РАЗВЕ НЕ ДЗ после АРЗ (16 СИНИЙ !!!)? Штанги на БС нету... Что скажете уважаемые ???


Поясните свой вопрос нормально. Ваши стрелочки на шестерке, а пишете про шестнадцатый. Спросить то что хотели?
Подразумевая, что всё-таки вопрос по шестерке, отвечаю - шестерка прежняя это БС, шестерка нынешняя - ДЗ, то есть это два разных самолета в разное время.

----------


## George

Я очень извиняюсь , отпечатка вышла. Вопрос реально касалса 06 Синего. Стало быть он точно ДЗ. Дело В том что на Russianplanes.net обсуждался вопрос этого эгземпляра. Помимо прочего утверждалось что пришедшие в пермь в начале 2013-го года отремонтированные 3 Миг-31Б с завода (эта новость была раструблена по всем инфо-сайтам) и являются 06, 07, и 17 синие. Так как 06 и 17 являются ДЗ (а это четко видно на видео) и только 07 является БС-ом получается путанница. Либо весь инет написал ерунду год назад, либо отремонтировали реально 3 Миг-31 БС. Тогда которые из них они ? Кто-то в курсе ?

----------


## Muller

> Я очень извиняюсь , отпечатка вышла. Вопрос реально касалса 06 Синего. Стало быть он точно ДЗ. Дело В том что на Russianplanes.net обсуждался вопрос этого эгземпляра. Помимо прочего утверждалось что пришедшие в пермь в начале 2013-го года отремонтированные 3 Миг-31Б с завода (эта новость была раструблена по всем инфо-сайтам) и являются 06, 07, и 17 синие. Так как 06 и 17 являются ДЗ (а это четко видно на видео) и только 07 является БС-ом получается путанница. Либо весь инет написал ерунду год назад, либо отремонтировали реально 3 Миг-31 БС. Тогда которые из них они ? Кто-то в курсе ?


Я попробую изложить примерный ход событий (как я его вижу, кто более сведущ - поправьте)
Вообще в 2013 году в Пермь пришло гораздо больше чем 3 борта.

Весной с ремонта пришли 3 борта: 01 (RF95446), 14 (RF95443) и 25 (RF95441). 01й - вроде БС, 14 и 25 вроде тоже похожи на БС, но точно это могут сказать только специалисты, в частности, Александр Мелихов.
Далее осенью в Пермь пришли с ремонта 06 (RF92368) - ДЗ, 07 (не несет регистрации) - БС, 08 (не несет регистрации) - БС, 16 (RF92339) - БС, 17 (RF92367) - ДЗ. 
Кроме того, в ноябре в Пермь перегнали из Хотилово 2 ДЗ с б.н. 33 и 59 красными, которые в Б.Савино получили соответственно номера 21 (RF92474) и 26 (RF92466).
Кроме того, в 2013 году из Канска пришел только что обсуждавшийся 47 синий ДЗ, теперь несущий бортовой 09 (RF95204).
Итого получается примерно 11 бортов.

----------


## sovietjet

> Кроме того, в 2013 году из Канска пришел только что обсуждавшийся 47 синий ДЗ, теперь несущий бортовой 09 (RF95204).


47 красный  :Smile: 

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Muller

> 47 красный 
> 
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


да, на РП обсуждалось, что в Канске он имел красный номер, а в Перми поначалу фигурировал с синим 47

----------


## Djoker

Designer Golovach - Взлёт и посадка Миг-31 с полосы. Авиабаза Саваслейка.

----------


## Muller

Уточнение к #1022: борта 07 синий и 08 синий, поступившие в Пермь осенью прошлого года, относятся к модификации "изд. 01", т.е. это простые МиГ-31.

----------


## Djoker

Обнаружить и уничтожить

----------


## Muller

> Обнаружить и уничтожить


обращает на себя внимание борт 05 Сергей Сафронов. Где-то здесь выше про него писали, что у него вышел ресурс и он, мол, отправлен чуть не на БХАТ - а он вполне себе живой, да еще и БД несет, судя по подвешенным ракетам...

----------


## FLOGGER

Не имею права утверждать, но могу предположить, что это вполне может быть другой самолет.

----------


## николай-78

> Уточнение к #1022: борта 07 синий и 08 синий, поступившие в Пермь осенью прошлого года, относятся к модификации "изд. 01", т.е. это простые МиГ-31.


если самолеты 07,08,14 имеют заводские с окончанием 57809,57784,60787 то это БСы

----------


## Muller

> если самолеты 07,08,14 имеют заводские с окончанием 57809,57784,60787 то это БСы


Николай, спасибо. К сожалению не имею их заводских номеров. По 07 и 08 информация из надёжного источника.

----------


## николай-78

> Николай, спасибо. К сожалению не имею их заводских номеров. По 07 и 08 информация из надёжного источника.


Ваш "надежный источник" только повысит свою надежность если отыщит вам 15 цифр

----------


## Muller

> Ваш "надежный источник" только повысит свою надежность если отыщит вам 15 цифр


Николай, согласен с Вами. Только пытаться целенаправленно выяснять серийные номера строевых бортов - дело чреватое, я пожалуй остерегусь :-(

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

В честь 80-летия Пермского моторного завода в сквере на пересечении улицы Чкалова и Комсомольского проспекта разрешили установить истребитель-перехватчик «МиГ-31». Такое решение принял 18 апреля совет по топонимике при Пермской городской думе. К мемориалу будет проходить «взлетно-посадочная полоса» – световая дорожка от центральных проходных завода, созданная с помощью светильников.


Новости PRM.RU

----------


## Muller

Свежее фото пермского МиГ-31ДЗ 09 синий из Домны опубликовано Алексеем Китаевым:
Photo

странно снова видеть на подвеске Р-40ТД - я полагал, с ними только в Центральном Угловом, да Елизово иногда летают...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Какой-то пермский 31-й на Крыльях Пармы 2010: зав. номер 38400157784.

Пермские споттинги - AVSIM.su Forums

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Свежее фото пермского МиГ-31ДЗ 09 синий


Бывший канский 47-й красный:

Фото: Макс Скрябин. Канск, 12 августа 2013 г.

----------


## AC

> В честь 80-летия Пермского моторного завода в сквере на пересечении улицы Чкалова и Комсомольского проспекта разрешили установить истребитель-перехватчик «МиГ-31». Такое решение принял 18 апреля совет по топонимике при Пермской городской думе. К мемориалу будет проходить «взлетно-посадочная полоса» – световая дорожка от центральных проходных завода, созданная с помощью светильников.
> 
> 
> Новости PRM.RU


А какой борт поставят?.. Там вон о конкретной машине речь уже -- 1985 г. выпуска:
В Перми установят памятник истребителю-перехватчику МиГ-31 : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Muller

> А какой борт поставят?.. Там вон о конкретной машине речь уже -- 1985 г. выпуска:
> В Перми установят памятник истребителю-перехватчику МиГ-31 : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации


89 синий вроде

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Смешно будет если машину перед Пермским моторным заводом поставят без двигателей...

----------


## ZaSlon



----------


## Muller

> 


Часом не бывший пермский БС?

----------


## FLOGGER

*ZaSlon*, это он после ремонта где-то?

----------


## Muller

> *ZaSlon*, это он после ремонта где-то?


Это он после модернизации, а она проводится только одним предприятием :-)

----------


## Антон

> *ZaSlon*, это он после ремонта где-то?


С авиазавода "Сокол".Нижний Новгород.

----------


## ZaSlon

> Это он после модернизации, а она проводится только одним предприятием :-)


Модернизация + кап. ремонт, если точнее

----------


## Fencer

> Модернизация + кап. ремонт, если точнее


Модернизация в вариант МиГ-31БСМ?

----------


## Muller

> Модернизация в вариант МиГ-31БСМ?


Да. МиГ-31Б все модернизированы в БМ. Теперь пришла очередь БСов.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*МиГ-31Б («изделие 01Б»)* борт 08 красный, зав. № 38401202247 ВВС Казахстана. Выставка KADEX 2012, май 2012 г.
    
Forumavia.ru

----------


## Muller

Хотиловские БМ-ы получили регистрацию RF (51кр сохранил старую) и приняли участие в репетиции парада Победы:

автор фото - Дмитрий Казаков.
источник: Тренировка воздушной части Парада Победы - 2014, 3 мая 2014 года. Дмитрий Казаков (Dimich-135™) - Тренировка воздушной части Парада Победы - 2014, 3 мая 2014 года.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> В честь 80-летия Пермского моторного завода в сквере на пересечении улицы Чкалова и Комсомольского проспекта разрешили установить истребитель-перехватчик «МиГ-31».


Б/н 89 синий:

Фото: PXL.

----------


## Евгений

немного фото

----------


## Евгений

Еще свежие фото

----------


## Muller

> Еще свежие фото


Евгений, а что это за "копейка" на четвертом фото с бортовым номером 18? Это часом не елизовский борт?

----------


## Евгений

> Евгений, а что это за "копейка" на четвертом фото с бортовым номером 18? Это часом не елизовский борт?


 Это именно Елизовская машина. Пару гнали в Ржев 18й и 40й. 18 словил отказ в Перми и стоял там 3-4 дня.

----------


## FLOGGER

*Евгений*, а первое фото (на фоне красного неба) - это ваше фото? А то у меня уже лежат пара похожих снимков. На одном даже автор есть -  stealth.

----------


## Евгений

> *Евгений*, а первое фото (на фоне красного неба) - это ваше фото? А то у меня уже лежат пара похожих снимков. На одном даже автор есть -  stealth.


 Да мои фотки. stealth я так иногда подписыаю фото.

----------


## Евгений

миГ-31 в Перми на памятнике , местные дезигнеры в белый цвет выкрасили...... Жесть...

----------


## Muller

> миГ-31 в Перми на памятнике , местные дезигнеры в белый цвет выкрасили...... Жесть...


А фото есть ?

----------


## Евгений

> А фото есть ?


http://www.avsim.su/forum/topic/5734...D0%B8/page-245

----------


## FLOGGER

> Да мои фотки. stealth я так иногда подписыаю фото.


Понятно, спасибо.

----------


## Muller

> http://www.avsim.su/forum/topic/5734...D0%B8/page-245


Евгений, спасибо за ссылку. Да уж, кто только догадался его белым покрасить. И движки сняли, как и предрекал Тов.Инженер

----------


## Евгений

> Евгения, Спасибо за ссылку. Да уж, кто только догадался его белым покрасить. И движки сняли, как и предрекал Тов.Инженер


 самое обидное в том ,что МО изначально отдавало самолет с движками..... А Пермские моторы отказались....

P/S Евгений я.

----------


## Muller

> самое обидное в том ,что МО изначально отдавало самолет с движками..... А Пермские моторы отказались....
> 
> P/S Евгений я.


Да, пардон, не уследил - это дурной яблочный Т9 правит как хочет.

----------


## Muller

> Это именно Елизовская машина. Пару гнали в Ржев 18й и 40й. 18 словил отказ в Перми и стоял там 3-4 дня.


Евгений, а 18й и 40й с Елизово в Ржев на совсем или на ремонт погнали?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Евгений, а 18й и 40й с Елизово в Ржев на совсем или на ремонт погнали?


А вы допускаете мысль, что если бы насовсем, то их бы стали гнать через всю страну своим ходом? Они бы и дома спокойно "отсовсемились"...

----------


## Muller

> А вы допускаете мысль, что если бы насовсем, то их бы стали гнать через всю страну своим ходом? Они бы и дома спокойно "отсовсемились"...


Видимо, на АРЗ в Воздвиженке совсем все плохо с ремонтом 31х (да с учетом недавнего), если их через всю страну на ржевский АРЗ гонят.

----------


## Fencer

> В честь 80-летия Пермского моторного завода в сквере на пересечении улицы Чкалова и Комсомольского проспекта разрешили установить истребитель-перехватчик «МиГ-31». Такое решение принял 18 апреля совет по топонимике при Пермской городской думе. К мемориалу будет проходить «взлетно-посадочная полоса» – световая дорожка от центральных проходных завода, созданная с помощью светильников.
> 
> 
> Новости PRM.RU


Еще фотография

----------


## Fencer

> В честь 80-летия Пермского моторного завода в сквере на пересечении улицы Чкалова и Комсомольского проспекта разрешили установить истребитель-перехватчик «МиГ-31». Такое решение принял 18 апреля совет по топонимике при Пермской городской думе. К мемориалу будет проходить «взлетно-посадочная полоса» – световая дорожка от центральных проходных завода, созданная с помощью светильников.
> 
> 
> Новости PRM.RU


Процесс установки этого МиГ-31 Памятник МиГ-31 г.Пермь - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Видимо, на АРЗ в Воздвиженке совсем все плохо с ремонтом 31х (да с учетом недавнего), если их через всю страну на ржевский АРЗ гонят.


Плохо там или хорошо, не вам и не мне судить. Если судачите, то учите матчасть и историю:
1. Ржев ремонтирует 31-е с 89 года и всегда являлся единственным и основным заводом по ремонту этого типа. Гнали со всех полков и будут гнать.
2. В Воздвиженке никогда не ремонтировали этот тип. Несколько самолетов проходили ремонт в Кневичах.

----------


## Muller

> Плохо там или хорошо, не вам и не мне судить. Если судачите, то учите матчасть и историю:
> 1. Ржев ремонтирует 31-е с 89 года и всегда являлся единственным и основным заводом по ремонту этого типа. Гнали со всех полков и будут гнать.
> 2. В Воздвиженке никогда не ремонтировали этот тип. Несколько самолетов проходили ремонт в Кневичах.


Да, пардон, в данном случае допустил неточность с указанием АРЗ, конечно имелись ввиду Кневичи.

----------


## Fencer

Архитектор Владимир Саркисов прокомментировал цвет «МиГа на взлете» | СОБЫТИЯ | КУЛЬТУРА | АиФ Пермь

----------


## Nazar

> Да уж, кто только догадался его белым покрасить.


Надежный цвет от назойливых голубей....

----------


## ZaSlon

№№ 52, 35, 37:

----------


## Muller

Кто может пояснить: 37 красный это бывший пермский борт? Если да, то какой бортовой номер он там имел?

----------


## muk33

> Да, пардон, в данном случае допустил неточность с указанием АРЗ, конечно имелись ввиду Кневичи.


Не извиняйтесь: Кневичи уже давно являются филиалом Воздвиженки. Переняв у последней все "особенности ремонта".

----------


## muk33

> Плохо там или хорошо, не вам и не мне судить. Если судачите, то учите матчасть и историю:
> 1. Ржев ремонтирует 31-е с 89 года и всегда являлся единственным и основным заводом по ремонту этого типа. Гнали со всех полков и будут гнать.
> 2. В Воздвиженке никогда не ремонтировали этот тип. Несколько самолетов проходили ремонт в Кневичах.


Вы себе противоречите: если "единственным и основным", то откуда "несколько самолетов"....? Кстати человек имел ввиду не поселок Воздвиженка, а 322 АРЗ (Воздвиженка). Для Вашего сведения, Кневичи - это тоже 322 АРЗ (филиал), специализирующий в том числе и на ремонте МиГ-31 Авиаремонт-2012 . Другой вопрос КАК ремонтирует. Но в любом случае нравоучительный тон ("Если судачите, то учите матчасть и историю") совсем неуместен.

----------


## Евгений

Полеты в Перми.

----------


## Евгений

Елизовская 40я на ЦЗТ в Перми

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Елизовская 40я


Как и 18-й "копейка"?

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Один из елизовских Миг-31 (возможно 26 синий) имеет з/н 38400181840 (в крайней цифре не уверен, возможна 6 или 8). Взято у pressa-tof.livejournal.com

----------


## николай-78

> Один из елизовских Миг-31 (возможно 26 синий) имеет з/н 38400181840 (в крайней цифре не уверен, возможна 6 или 8).


вариант окончания может быть представлен в виде 846

----------


## Евгений

Еще Пермские фото из моей крайней командировки.http://http://planesphotos.net/data/...3/img_8440.jpg http://planesphotos.net/data/media/3/img_6878.jpg

----------


## Мелихов Александр

По ссылке Джокера:
Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.
Виталий Иванович вполне так четко и ясно произнес "МиГ-31Бэ-Эс-Эм". Интересно, стало ли это сокращение таки официальным, или это он так выразился...
Комдив кстати уже, о как!

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31, Музей авиации ПВО (Саваслейка):

----------


## FLOGGER

> Музей авиации ПВО (Саваслейка):


Там, где вы написали "Самый старый экспонат, МИГ-15 1949 года" на самом деле МИГ-17.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Авиационный фестиваль «Крылья Пармы 2014», аэр. Большое Савино (г. Пермь), 28 июня 2014 г.

*МиГ-31* (*«изделие 01ДЗ»*), бортовой номер 26 синий, заводской номер *38400183816*, регистрационный номер ВВС России RF-92466:
















*МиГ-31* (*«изделие 01ДЗ»*), бортовой номер 06 синий, заводской номер *38400190403*, регистрационный номер ВВС России RF-92368. Сегодня самолёту было  торжественно присвоено наименование «Пермь Великая»:















Ссылка.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*МиГ-31* (*«изделие 01ДЗ»*), борт 17 «синий», регистрационный номер ВВС России RF-92367, заводской номер *38400192113*.















Ссылка.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*МиГ-31* (*«изделие 01»*), борт 07 «синий», заводской номер *38400180215*. Номера регистрации ВВС России нет.















Ссылка.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*МиГ-31* (*«изделие 01»*), борт 08 «синий», заводской номер *38400181004*. Номера регистрации ВВС России нет.















Ссылка.

----------


## николай-78

*Тов.ИнженерЪ* : Большое спасибо за Пермские 08,07,17,06- они же восстановленные с Липецка: 09_Амдерма,32(40)_Братск, 56 (привезли в Липецк с Саваслейки Ан-22 в 10г) и 65 Омск

----------


## BSA

> *Тов.ИнженерЪ* : Большое спасибо за Пермские 08,07,17,06- они же восстановленные с Липецка: 09_Амдерма,32(40)_Братск, 56 (привезли в Липецк с Саваслейки Ан-22 в 10г) и 65 Омск


C Липы регулярно Антей таскает  31ые, почти все с очень и   очень приличным ресурсом

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> *Тов.ИнженерЪ* : Большое спасибо


Пжст! «Крылья Пармы 2014». Пролёт бортов 07 и 08 «синие» на малой высоте:

----------


## николай-78

*Тов.ИнженерЪ* В компании Пермских №06,07,08,17 -не хватает ещё одного самолета с окончанием на 79793 (в другой жизни у него был №03-синий). но он может всплыть и в другом месте без БМов.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Вполне может быть...

*МиГ-31БС* (*"изд. 01БС"*), борт. номер 26 синий, заводской номер 38400165508, впоследствии регистрационный номер ВВС России № RF-95451. Церемония присвоения почётного имени "Александр Вильямсон", аэр. Большое Савино (г. Пермь), 9 мая 2009 г.:
 
 
 
  
 
 
 
 
 


Источник

----------


## николай-78

Ещё хорошо бы найти  пару БСов 60787(может иметь №14) и 62126(раньше В Перми было 2 самолета с №18-один потеряли, а другой должен быть с измененным номером).  Уважаемые смотрители сайта! Вероятно пора объеденить матчасть и фото по теме 31, ведь все тут одно и тоже!

----------


## RemIlya

Миг-31 после модернизации в старой строевой окраске.

Ноябрь 2013 г.

----------


## Fencer

> Миг-31 после модернизации в старой строевой окраске.
> 
> Ноябрь 2013 г.


Какой у него регистрационный номер RF?

----------


## Avia M

> Какой у него регистрационный номер RF?


95437? Прочитал так...

----------


## Fencer

> 95437? Прочитал так...


Я тоже так прочитал.На фото МиГ-31БС б/н 06 синий RF-95437.Сейчас это модернизированный МиГ-31БСМ б/ 24 красный с белой окантовкой МиГ-31БСМ («изделие 01БСМ») - истребитель-перехватчик

----------


## николай-78

на 24 красном (номер нанесен на СВЗ) регистрация осталась RF-95437

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Войсковая часть 54835 (г. Семей)            
> 1	Самолет МиГ-31	шт.	1	4	1986	69700142148 (02)	         
> 2	Самолет МиГ-31	шт.	1	4	1986	69700142513 (05)



Одноклассники

----------


## николай-78

В Казахстане есть два самолета они интересны тем что 697 стало 384: это 44204-№25 и 44286-№31

----------


## -=AMA=-

*МиГ-31БМ (RF-92387) ВВС*

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> *Тов.ИнженерЪ* В компании Пермских №06,07,08,17 -не хватает ещё одного самолета с окончанием на 79793 (в другой жизни у него был №03-синий). но он может всплыть и в другом месте без БМов.


Всплыл как раз в Перми

Взято у Марины Лысцевой. Правда какой бортовой не понятно, вакантным остается 16 синий, хотя на кресле написано "03"...

----------


## николай-78

> Всплыл как раз в Перми
> Взято у Марины Лысцевой. Правда какой бортовой не понятно, вакантным остается 16 синий, хотя на кресле написано "03"...


по моему все уже осудили на матчасти или ещё поговорим, что почитать все времени нет???

----------


## Avia M

> по моему все уже осудили на матчасти или ещё поговорим, что почитать все времени нет???


Хорошо, что "все", а не всех! :Smile:

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Пермский *МиГ-31* (*"изделие 01ДЗ"*), борт 19 синий, RF-95455, на аэр. Шагол, апрель 2012 г.:
 
 

Авиабаза Шагол

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Есть вопрос. Вроде как *МиГ-31* (*"изд. 01"*). Чья может быть машина? Котлас?
Аэродром АРЗ № 20, г. Пушкин, День ВВС, 12.08.2000.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Чья может быть машина? Котлас?


В 2000 эта машина была скорее всего еще Громовская. Но совершенно точно, что в последующем самолет летал в Котласе.

----------


## aviator

Канск в работе

----------


## aviator

RF-90902 38 красный

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> В 2000 эта машина была скорее всего еще Громовская. Но совершенно точно, что в последующем самолет летал в Котласе.


Спасибо!



> Готовят на модернизацию.


Б.Савино, июнь 2014 г.:

Это же, вроде, зав. № 69700128196. А что такие (ещё с "горбатыми" СВЗ) теперь то же модернизируют?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Нет конечно. Кто-то снова не так и не там ответил и кто-то кого-то не так понял. Дедулю №59 никто не будет модернизировать. И он не БС к тому же. Самолеты более свежих лет для этого есть, были бы деньги у МО.

----------


## FLOGGER

> ещё с "горбатыми" СВЗ


Я очень извиняюсь перед спецами по МИГ-31, но я так и не пойму, что такое "горбатый СВЗ" и какой из себя "негорбатый"? Если можно, поясните, пож, снимками или скажите куда смотреть? Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Смотрите на верхнюю панель сверхзвуковых воздухозаборников (СВЗ). Вот «горбатый» СВЗ на *МиГ-31* (*«изд. 01»*), бортовой номер «20» синий, зав. № 69700107711, выпуска 29.10.81. (Музей АвтоВАЗа в Тольятти):


На самолётах поздних серий (с 1985 г.) верхние панели СВЗ стали ровными. Именной *МиГ-31* (*«изд. 01»*) «Сергей Сафронов», борт «05» синий, зав. № 38400181211 (2 АвГ 6980 АвБ, аэр. Большое Савино):

----------


## николай-78

верхняя панель СВЗ стала "плоской" с 28706, а чтобы ещё больше запутать форумчан добавлю что и после этого самолета изменялась форма обтекателя гидроцилиндра управления панелью клина.

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо, попробую разобраться. Честно говоря, я не думал, что речь идет о верхней плите СВЗ. Я, как раз, думал, что речь идет об обтекателе гидроцилиндра наверху.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> верхняя панель СВЗ стала "плоской" с 28706, а чтобы ещё больше запутать форумчан добавлю что и после этого самолета изменялась форма обтекателя гидроцилиндра управления панелью клина.


Речь об этом обтекателе под СВЗ? Липецкий *МиГ-31* (*«изд. 01»*), бортовой номер «26» синий, зав. № 69700122441 с аппаратурой подготовки к пуску дополнительного вооружения АПП-46:

----------


## FLOGGER

По аналогии с МИГ-25 снизу это не панель клина. Панель клина находится внутри в-заборника. А снизу стоит гидроцилиндр управления т. н. "губой". Думаю, на МИГ-31 то же самое.

----------


## николай-78

Ликбез: (подробно с рисунками не могу ответить-пятница-лето) Внизу СВЗ (фото что с АПП)-это обечайка на 3 положения:шасси выпущено (на фото), вровень с СВЗ и утоплено внутрь на больших М полета. А вот сверху клин панель которого опускается при разгоне уменьшая входное сечение СВЗ (в движение её приводит гидроцилиндр у которого и имеется горб-обтекатель). С "плоской верхней панелью" у него 2 вида : он или делит на две части (более поздний вид) или не доходит до передней кромки отверстия слива ПС. Первый поздний вариант (чтобы не ошибиться) часто встречается ну к примеру на всех 012, а вот второй вариант можно увидеть в Саваслейском музее.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Ликбез


Спасибо!

СВЗ с "горбатой" верхней панелью, *МиГ-31* б/н 17 красный, зав. № 69700112811, 03.07.1981 г.в., Саратов - музей Соколовая Гора:


СВЗ с гладкой верхней панелью ранних серий, *МиГ-31* б/н 02, 06 синие, Пермь?:


СВЗ с гладкой верхней панелью более поздних серий, *МиГ-31* б/н 38 красный, зав. № 38400179206, Кневичанский филиал 322 АРЗ:


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## николай-78

обтекатель цилиндра клина СВЗ с 28706 по 57614, должны при ремонте заменить на улучшеный (как у 57),на фото 54512

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Канский *МиГ-31БМ* бортовой 37 красный, зав. № 38401210003:

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Истребитель-перехватчик *МиГ-31БС* (*«изд. 01БС»*) бортовой номер «17» синий, заводской № 38400168605, впоследствии рег. номер ВВС России RF-95452, «Крылья России 2010», 764 иап, аэр. Большое Савино, 7 августа 2010 г.:
 
 
Ссылка 1
Ссылка 2

----------


## ZaSlon

Дмитрий Рогозин с рабочим визитом в Нижнем Новгороде - YouTube
В видеосюжете есть немного МиГ-31

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Пишут «РИА Новости». Дмитрий Рогозин, вице-премьер РФ:

_— Самолет, который не имеет ничего равного себе. Это было коллективное мнение и военно-промышленной комиссии, и Минобороны, и самой промышленности, и даже Госдумы, которая целые парламентские слушания проводила по поводу этого самолета, — самолет надо восстановить, он сейчас модернизируется. И этот самолет еще послужит лет 15 точно, в самых разных и новых вариантах, отвечающих современным формам вооруженной борьбы._

Это он о чём? Производство новых?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Это он о чём? Производство новых?


Трудно сказать, этого деятеля только слушай. Главком говорил о не больше сотни 31-х.

----------


## ZaSlon



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Без штанги и АЗТ (агрегата заправки топливом)?

----------


## николай-78

> Без штанги и АЗТ (агрегата заправки топливом)?


  ну откель возьмется это устройство АЗТ у модернизированного экссаваслейского БСа

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Он (МиГ-31БС) до модернизации? Август 2009 г.:

Фото: Владислав Дмитренко.

----------


## Gefest83

В инете нарыл...

----------


## F70173

> В инете нарыл...


первая фотка моя, вторая тоже знаю чья ))) где нарыли?

----------


## FLOGGER

> ну откель возьмется это устройство АЗТ у модернизированного экссаваслейского БСа


Так это БМ или БСМ? На сайте плэйнсфотос автором написано, что БМ.

----------


## Антон

> Так это БМ или БСМ? На сайте плэйнсфотос автором написано, что БМ.


Да это это БСМ

----------


## FLOGGER

Понятно, спасибо.

----------


## ZaSlon

> Без штанги и АЗТ (агрегата заправки топливом)?


Ответ:

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Спасибо.

*МиГ-31* б/н 51 жёлтый, зав. № *38400157193*. Музей УГМК, г. Верхняя Пышма:
  

peps56.

----------


## Gefest83

> первая фотка моя, вторая тоже знаю чья ))) где нарыли?


http://forum.astrakhan.ru/index.php?...53313&page=100

----------


## George

Матчасть так матчасть.
Вот скелет к нему...
Канск - 01/02/03/07/09/10/11/17/18/19/20/21/22/23/24/27/29/34/37/38 КРАСНЫЕ  -  Поставка с 2012 го по 2013 год...  Всего 15 ед. Вроде по схеме 5 + 15...
Хотилово - 32/51 КРАСНЫЕ - Поставка 2013 года   Всего 2 ед.
Мончегорск - 14/15/16 СИНИЙ - Поставка 2013 года   Всего 3 ед.
Ахтубинск - 24/25 КРАСНЫЕ - Поставка 2014 года  Всего 2 ед.
_ТЕПЕРЬ БМ-ы О КОТОРЫХ У МЕНЯ НЕТ ИНФЫ В КАКОМ ГОДУ ОНИ БЫЛИ ПОСТАВЛЕНЫ !!!_
Мончегорск - 1/2/3/4/5/6/8/9/10/12 СИНИЙ -  Всего 10 ед.
Саваслейка - 52/57/60/70/76/79/91/92/93/94/95 СИНИЙ -  Всего 11 ед.


ИТОГО - 48 ед...
Поправки, дополнения и критика ФЕЕРИЧЕСКИ ПРИВЕТСТВУЕТСЯ !!!

----------


## николай-78

*George* А это у Вас список каких самолетов (ежели это БМ из Б) . То как интересно Итоговая цифра практически как у меня если учесть 2 выбывших Канских БМ (там было вроде 2ЛП). Но вот ход решения задачи - из ряда вон! Мне больше нравится уравнение по БМам(те что эксБ) 4ЛИИ+5Сав+15Монч+24Канск+2Хот=50

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> Матчасть так матчасть.


На 100% достоверность не претендую, но по моим наблюдениям получается так




> Канск - 01/02/03/07/09/10/11/17/18/19/20/21/22/23/24/27/29/34/37/38 КРАСНЫЕ  -  Поставка с 2012 го по 2013 год...  Всего 15 ед. Вроде по схеме 5 + 15...


Не хватает №04,05,06,08,12
01,18,19 перегнали с завода еще в начале 2011; 07,21,27 - облетаны после модернизации в конце 2011, 10,24 - летом 2012; в конце 2012 сданы 03,11, 09,17,29




> Мончегорск - 1/2/3/4/5/6/8/9/10/12 СИНИЙ -  Всего 10 ед.


05,06 сданы в конце 2009




> Саваслейка - 52/57/60/70/76/79/91/92/93/94/95 СИНИЙ -  Всего 11 ед.


В Саваслейке только 91-95, 
70 и 76 сейчас после модернизации сменили и номера, и части - №70 = 51 из Хотилово
57,60 - вероятно опытные машины, используемые либо КБ, либо ЛИИ




> Хотилово - 32/51 КРАСНЫЕ - Поставка 2013 года Всего 2 ед.


Май 2014 - №35,37,52. Вероятно туда же пойдут саваслейские № 83,84



> Ахтубинск - 24/25 КРАСНЫЕ - Поставка 2014 года Всего 2 ед.


Еще есть №33 RF-95439, бывший пермский №07

----------


## Muller

> На 100% достоверность не претендую, но по моим наблюдениям получается так
> 
> Не хватает №04,05,06,08,12


В Канске нет БМ-а с б/н 05
Кроме того, из 24 поставленных 2 борта уже выбыли, в т.ч. 34й в результате недавнего происшествия.




> Мончегорск - 1/2/3/4/5/6/8/9/10/12 СИНИЙ - Всего 10 ед.


Науке известны также фото мончегорских МиГ-31БМ с б/н 07, 14, 15, 16, 52 и 79 




> Вероятно туда же пойдут саваслейские № 83,84


Алексей, а фото 83-го экс-саваслейкинского БС-а в БСМ-овском обличье не попадалось?

----------


## -=AMA=-

*МиГ-31БМ (RF-92442) (32-красный) ВВС*

----------


## николай-78

Канск-24 шт (было)- я не нашел фото №04,06.
Мончегорск-15 шт-01,02,03,04,05,07,08,09,10,14,15,16,52,12 ( эти фото я нашел), отается одна машина или 79 или 06. Однозначно что какой-то самолет поменял номер.Может кто-то подкинет фото с недостающими номерами.Т.к. по отальным БМ из Б все ясно 4+5+2 и фото их хватает.

----------


## Alexey_VVO

[QUOTE=Muller;112632]В Канске нет БМ-а с б/н 05[QUOTE]
А этот тогда чей:
?




> Алексей, а фото 83-го экс-саваслейкинского БС-а в БСМ-овском обличье не попадалось?


Его фото были по лету в репортажах о визите Рогозина НАЗ. Тогда он еще был в цеху

----------


## ZaSlon

> Его фото были по лету в репортажах о визите Рогозина НАЗ. Тогда он еще был в цеху


Точно, в видеосюжете Дмитрий Рогозин с рабочим визитом в Нижнем Новгороде - YouTube он был:

----------


## Muller

> А этот тогда чей:
> ?


Характерный голубой (не синий) цвет б/н заставляет думать, что это мончегорский 05й. Ну, или бывший канский 05й сразу после превращения в БМ, но еще до момента получения нового б/н (что вряд ли)

UPD: проверил - точно мончегорский 05й

----------


## Йиржи

Такое фото есть.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Такое фото есть.


Это «первый» именной *МиГ-31* (*«изд. 01»*) «Борис Сафонов», бортовой номер «08» красный, зав. № 69700118127, 174-й гв. иап, аэр. Мончегорск.

----------


## Йиржи

Спасибо коллега!

----------


## николай-78

в посте #1142 написано мною 15Мончегорск, а по фото получается 16. Что-то как-то один лишний-надо искать.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Елизовские "тридцать первые" получили регистрацию "*RF-*  " и надпись "*МА ВМФ РОССИИ*":

Фото: Иван, 16 сентября 2014 г., г. Петропавловск-Камчатский, аэр. Елизово.

----------


## AC

> Елизовские "тридцать первые" получили регистрацию "*RF-*  " и надпись "*МА ВМФ РОССИИ*"...


Усё это отслеживатеся в ветке про регистрации "RF-...":
http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/5...12/#post112273
http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/5...13/#post112558
http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/5...13/#post112823
 :Cool:

----------


## Fencer

Снято 24.09.2014 года

----------


## ZaSlon

RF-92382

----------


## ZaSlon

Отсюда yaroslav_gunin - Есть только МиГ

----------


## AC

> Отсюда yaroslav_gunin - Есть только МиГ


Еще один репортажик оттуда же:
Визит Дмитрия Рогозина на авиационный завод "Сокол" в Нижнем Новгороде - Фотогалерея Российской газеты

----------


## Антон

Моё :Smile:

----------


## ZaSlon



----------


## ZaSlon



----------


## Антон

Воздушный кораблик. Когда-то на просторах необъятной Родины :)

Миг-31БСМ, 57 красный, RF-95477






Миг-31БСМ, 62 красный, RF-92386






Миг-31БСМ, 34 красный, RF-95451








Миг-31БСМ, 38 красный, RF-95452







naval_flanker: Миг-31БСМ

----------


## AC

> Воздушный кораблик. Когда-то на просторах необъятной Родины :)


Оно?
ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Восемь модернизированных МиГ-31БМ поступили в Западный военный округ
http://ria.ru/defense_safety/20141202/1036105412.html

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Вооруженные силы Норвегии опубликовали видео из кабины пилота, на котором запечатлено, как российский истребитель МиГ-31 подлетел слишком близко к одному из норвежских самолетов, выполнявших миссию НАТО. Иностранная сторона утверждает, что инцидент произошел в воздушном пространстве к северу от побережья Норвегии.

Маневр, который совершил российский летчик, так сильно напугал пилота самолета F-16, что он не смог сдержать эмоций и даже выругался. "Что за черт", – воскликнул он, завидев российский МиГ-31, пролетевший мимо него на расстоянии около 20 метров. Несмотря на то что в Сеть просочилось военное видео, представитель Вооруженных сил Норвегии отказался комментировать испуг своего подчиненного и даже не назвал дату инцидента, отметив, что такие случаи достаточно редки, сообщает The Wall Street Journal.

"Воздушные суда могли бы и не избежать столкновения, а это опасно, – заявил представитель норвежской стороны. – Пилот отреагировал на российский маневр спонтанно, и это видно по его комментариям. Мы не знаем, было это ошибкой российского пилота или демонстрацией более агрессивного поведения".

Однако министр обороны страны Ине Эриксен Серейде успокоила международное сообщество. "Я не думаю, что есть особая необходимость для беспокойства, мы полностью контролируем ситуацию", – заявила она.

Отметим, что в последнее время НАТО часто жалуются на летчиков из России, которые при этом не нарушают нормы международного права. Ранее генсек альянса Йенс Столтенберг заявил, что тренировочные полеты военных самолетов России совершаются в международном воздушном пространстве и не нарушают международных норм. Однако подобное заявление высокопоставленного чиновника НАТО не убедило Норвегию, и пилоты страны продолжают паниковать. Скорее всего, иностранных летчиков просто пугают профессионализм и сноровка российских коллег.

ДНИ.РУ ИНТЕРНЕТ-ГАЗЕТА ВЕРСИЯ 5.0 / Опасный маневр истребителя МиГ-31 (видео)

----------


## Gefest83

Я смотрю и тормозные щитки выпущены у МиГа-31... (Вот по-любому Мончегорские)

----------


## AC

Фоторепортаж с 514 АРЗ от 27.11.2014 г.:
fotografersha: Авиаремонтный завод №514

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Я смотрю и тормозные щитки выпущены у МиГа-31... (Вот по-любому Мончегорские)


И в чем логика то, что если щитки, то что, только Мончегорские??? Можно подумать, с норвегами сегодня есть еще варианты, кому встречаться на этом типе... А вообще, глядя на это видео, складывается впечатление, что норвежский летчик сам сзади близко подошел к нашему самолету с разницей скоростей, и не сумев подгасить свою, немного отвалил - я далек от мысли, что наш экипаж выпустил щитки и подтормозил не глядя "спецом" (или даже если чего и видел в перископ, что весьма сомнительно), потому как не глядя - это на грани возможного столкновения... Да и вообще вопрос кто к кому близко подошел - спорный, кому как выгодно изложить. Кто кого перехватывал и кто какие эволюции совершал около другого? МиГ-31 по крайней мере на видео в установившемся горизонте идет, а не носится перед норвегом на пересекающемся курсе...

----------


## AC

> И в чем логика то, что если щитки, то что, только Мончегорские??? Можно подумать, с норвегами сегодня есть еще варианты, кому встречаться на этом типе... А вообще, глядя на это видео, складывается впечатление, что норвежский летчик сам сзади близко подошел к нашему самолету с разницей скоростей, и не сумев подгасить свою, немного отвалил - я далек от мысли, что наш экипаж выпустил щитки и подтормозил не глядя "спецом" (или даже если чего и видел в перископ, что весьма сомнительно), потому как не глядя - это на грани возможного столкновения... Да и вообще вопрос кто к кому близко подошел - спорный, кому как выгодно изложить. Кто кого перехватывал и кто какие эволюции совершал около другого? МиГ-31 по крайней мере на видео в установившемся горизонте идет, а не носится перед норвегом на пересекающемся курсе...


По их версии, норвег уклонялся таким образом от близкого обгона справа... Типа, успел заметить в зеркало заднего вида...  :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

> И в чем логика то, что если щитки, то что, только Мончегорские??? Можно подумать, с норвегами сегодня есть еще варианты, кому встречаться на этом типе...


Дык, а и фотки ж их проходили с тех дней: они и есть -- синие мончегорские №№ БМ...

----------


## bakulinks77

> По их версии, норвег уклонялся таким образом от близкого обгона справа... Типа, успел заметить в зеркало заднего вида...


На F-16 есть зеркала заднего вида?  :Eek:

----------


## AC

> На F-16 есть зеркала заднего вида?


Ну шутка же, звиняйте...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Дык, а и фотки ж их проходили с тех дней: они и есть -- синие мончегорские №№ БМ...


А тут и без фоток вариантов ровно один по нонешним временам... фотки я кстати вроде пропустил, нет ли ссылки?

----------


## F74

> Ну шутка же, звиняйте...


А что такого, на Су-27 и Су-24М стоят такие зеркала. НЯП, еще во Вторую Мировую на истребители устанавливать стали.

----------


## Muller

> Фоторепортаж с 514 АРЗ от 27.11.2014 г.:
> fotografersha: Авиаремонтный завод №514


Надо так понимать, скоро в Хотилово следует ожидать Б(С)Мы с NN 36 и 55 :-)

----------


## BSA

> Надо так понимать, скоро в Хотилово следует ожидать Б(С)Мы с NN 36 и 55 :-)


совсем скоро!

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*МиГ-31* («изд. 01») б/н 03 красный, 83 гвиап, Ростов-на-Дону, осень 1997 г.:






























Фото: Леонид Якутин.

----------


## николай-78

> *МиГ-31* («изд. 01») б/н 03 красный


Выложенные Вами фото подвески Р-33 на 03красное-позволили найти ещё одно отличие Б/БС и т.д.на "брюхе"  от 31 и 31ДЗ-это две пары - упоров-наплывов (перед ШР УР) для центровки УР №3 и №4 которых нет на 31 и ДЗ. Их отсутствие или присутствие можно увидеть на фото передставленных выше и на фото БСМ -выложенные уважаемым Дмитрием в самом начале страницы

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Николай, а вы не могли бы пальцем ткнуть, куда смотреть-то, что сравнивать? Где эти упоры? Тем более, что у Дмитрия ZaSlon эти фото помечены как БМ.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Может кто-нибудь подскажет: чей 31-й с б/н 03 красный? Где сделаны фото?

Вот ещё машины с той фотосессии:
 
 
 
 
 

Фото: Леонид Якутин.

----------


## николай-78

> Уважаемый Николай, а вы не могли бы пальцем ткнуть, куда смотреть-то, что сравнивать? Где эти упоры? Тем более, что у Дмитрия ZaSlon эти фото помечены как БМ.


 Вот ткнул пальцем-данные упоры присутствуют на Б,БС и других модификациях на их базе т.е.БМ из Б и БМ из БСа(или в простонародье БСМ) Дмитрий не употребляет сочетание букв БСМ, у него есть понятие БМ из БСа. (каждый человек может иметь свою точку зрения). Подборка фотографий приведенная выше интересна ещё и задним планом с Л-29

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо, разобрался.
P.S. Насчет точки зрения - совершенно согласен.

----------


## Nazar

> А что такого, на Су-27 и Су-24М стоят такие зеркала. НЯП, еще во Вторую Мировую на истребители устанавливать стали.


У F-16 нет зеркал, их установить конструкция фонаря не позволяет.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Может кто-нибудь подскажет: чей 31-й с б/н 03 красный? Где сделаны фото? Фото: Леонид Якутин.





> Подборка фотографий приведенная выше интересна ещё и задним планом с Л-29


Подскажет я. Эти фотографии сделаны Леонидом Евсеевичем Якутиным в Ростове-на-Дону на Военведе осенью 1997 года. Сама серия фото уже несколько лет лежит на сайте ВПК. В 2009 году, за пару недель до того, как Л.Е. ушел из жизни, я обращался к нему с просьбой по этой съемке, но тогда это было в негативах. Позже просьба отсканировать эти пленки обозначалась Савицкому. Через какое-то время сканы появились на их вышеупомянутом сайте, где и лежат до сих пор. Тройка, как и другие борта, на тот момент была ростовским самолетом, то есть 83 гвиап. Самолеты были собраны с миру по нитке, часть из них мной "опознана", часть - пока под вопросом. И раздали их после расформирования также, кого куда... Всего полк пролетал на этом типе неполных 4 года. Именно поэтому съемка Якутина в Ростове лично для меня интересна еще и тем, что она скорее всего единственная в этом полку в тот короткий период, сделанная профессиональным фотографом на хорошую камеру. Могу добавить, что за несколько лет поисков других фото этого типа в ростовский период мне удалось найти всего еще несколько плохоньких снимков.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Спасибо, Александр.
*МиГ-31* б/н 18, учебная стоянка Даугавпилсского ВВАИУ ПВО, конец 1980-х гг. 

ДВВАИУ.net

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> *МиГ-31* б/н 18


Этот известен, бывший глючный правдинский.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

"Тридцать первые", аэр. Большое Савино, дек. 2014 г.
  
Фото: FW_Mess.

----------


## Muller

Свыше 50 МиГ-31БМ прикроют самые важные стратегические направления | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»

интерес вызывает следующий пассаж: "Модернизацию пройдут системы управления вооружением с тем, чтобы можно было использовать новые бомбы и новые ракеты класса «воздух-воздух», а также противорадиолокационные ракеты".
Похоже на застарелые фантазии на тему первого варианта модернизации десятилетней давности.

----------


## Gefest83

> "Тридцать первые", аэр. Большое Савино, дек. 2014 г.
>   
> Фото: FW_Mess.


Иштыж бл... ёпрст... АБАЛДЕТЬ!!!

----------


## Gefest83

> Этот известен, бывший глючный правдинский.


А чем же Правдинский так глючен был?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*МиГ-31Б* (*изд. 01Б*) б/н 78 синий, 764 иап, аэр. Большое Савино, апрель 2003 г.
 
Фото: Oleg Podkladov

81 синий то же "Б"?

----------


## николай-78

при перевооружении в 1994г Перми достались 4шт Б с завода:09459,567,10251,369 с номерами 78,79,80,81(соответствие заводских  бортовым мне не известна)

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Спс.

*МиГ-31* (*«изд. 01ДЗ»*) б/н 26 синий, зав. номер 38400183816, регистрационный номер ВВС России RF-92466 (бывш. хотиловский 59 красный), фестиваль «Крылья Пармы 2014», аэр. Большое Савино, 28 июня 2014 г.

Фото: Сергей Болденков.

----------


## николай-78

А давайте посчитаем сколько осталось летающих БСов ещё не вставших в очередь на БМ : 14,23,24,25-поправте коли не прав(ох уж эти двойные номера). И ни как я не могу определить какой номер у 79793(это не БС)

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

На http://russianplanes.net 25 синий / RF-95441 крайнее фото - июнь 2014 г (Б. Савино и Шагол):
 
Фото: Владимир Полуянов.
Фото: Илья Соловей.

24 синий / RF-95442 крайнее фото - июнь 2014 г (Б. Савино):

Фото: Евгений Лебедев.

23 синий / RF-95440 крайнее фото - июнь 2014 г (в ТЭЧ Б. Савино):
 
Фото: Владимир Полуянов.
Фото: Евгений Лебедев.

14 синий / RF-95443 крайнее фото - июнь 2014 г (Б. Савино):
 
Фото: Евгений Лебедев.

----------


## Fencer

> На ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация 25 синий / RF-95441 крайнее фото - июнь 2014 г (Б. Савино и Шагол):
>  
> Фото: Владимир Полуянов.
> Фото: Илья Соловей.
> 
> 24 синий / RF-95442 крайнее фото - июнь 2014 г (Б. Савино):
> 
> Фото: Евгений Лебедев.
> 
> ...


Это МиГ-31БС?

----------


## николай-78

Да это БСы: но из 6 выложенных фото только 3 болееменее на "-3" потянут, Приусловии что заводской номер не известен - определяем по наличию 2-х упоров-наплывов перед УР №3-4 и "отсутствию" упоров для складывания верхней пары рулей УР №3-4. Сами критически взгляните на выложенные фото-там трудно что либо разобрать. Хотя на 2-х (второе фото) фото №25,23 можно увидеть(если очень хочется) упоры-наплывы УР №4 и на №14 - не видно упоров рулей УР №3-4. В принципе №14(60787??) и №23(65215??) долго стояли в отстойнике Ржева и сравнительно недавно вступили в строй.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Есть другие ракурсы этих машин...
25 синий / RF-95441:

http://russianplanes.net/id118951

24 синий / RF-95442:
 
http://russianplanes.net/id109253
http://russianplanes.net/id096827

23 синий / RF-95440:
 
http://russianplanes.net/id095797
http://russianplanes.net/id146108

14 синий / RF-95443:
 
=http://russianplanes.net/id128651
http://russianplanes.net/id111324

----------


## Avia M

Уважаемые знатоки! По возм., развейте мои сомнения, по поводу даты фото... Спасибо.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Уважаемые знатоки! По возм., развейте мои сомнения, по поводу даты фото... Спасибо.


Можно и развеять. Но какую из никаких приведенных в сообщении вами дат сначала изволите? Правильная дата - 1993.

----------


## Avia M

> Можно и развеять. Но какую из никаких приведенных в сообщении вами дат сначала изволите? Правильная дата - 1993.


Александр благодарю! Анализируя склонялся к 1993г., полагаю именно этот борт, был лидером у "Русских Витязей", по пути в Малайзию. Во всяком случае, так гласит предание.
P.S. Дата в названии файла фото.

----------


## николай-78

очень "ссыкретное" устройство нашел для 30МК, аналогичное установлено на БМах но только из Б-нашел на модельном сайте.Фамилия этой штуки вроде АСУ-1.На фото под цифрой 2 -выброс в атмосферу у 31-го, в кабине шланг на правом борту. Ну и "трусарди". 
 
взято тут:http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/..._start_20.html  и Фото: нижнее белье специального назначения для вьетнамских ВВС

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Возник вопрос: это одна и та же машина? *МиГ-31БС* модернизированный до *МиГ-31БМ (БСМ)*?
 
http://russianplanes.net

----------


## николай-78

> Возник вопрос: это одна и та же машина? *МиГ-31БС* модернизированный до *МиГ-31БМ (БСМ)*?


нет, это разные самолеты. Добой про "писсуар"

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> это разные


Спс.

Проход двух *МиГ-31* (изд. 01) на малой высоте, борта 07 и 08 «синие», зав. №№ 38400180215 и 38400181004, авиационный фестиваль «Крылья Пармы 2014», аэр. Большое Савино, 28 июня 2014 г.










fotografersha 
Z25T
aviator59

----------


## Айдар

фото из сайта https://vk.com/militarykz

----------


## Мелихов Александр

https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-t...=85027636#t=69
Свежее видео из Казахстана. В нарезке использованы полетные кадры из Перми, если что.

----------


## ZaSlon

> Возник вопрос: это одна и та же машина? *МиГ-31БС* модернизированный до *МиГ-31БМ (БСМ)*?
>  
> http://russianplanes.net


По моим данным это один и тот же самолет

----------


## -=AMA=-

*МиГ-31 (RF-95200) (58 красный) ВВС России*

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> МиГ-31 (RF-95200) (58 красный) ВВС России


Хотиловский 01ДЗ. А фото хотиловского 01ДЗ бывшего 59 красного нет?

----------


## -=AMA=-

У меня есть только *МиГ-31БМ (RF-92442) (32 -красный) ВВС России* 



RF-92387 (51 -красный) и RF-95200 (58 -красный).

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Именной *МиГ-31* («изд. 01») «Сергей Сафронов», борт «05» синий, зав. № 38400181211, рег. номер ВВС России RF-92445, 2 АвГ 6980 АвБ, аэр. Большое Савино, 2012 г.

----------


## николай-78

Да №05 "Сергей Сафонов"_81211. "СТРАННЫЙ" самолет -"полБСа", смотря в какую кабину сядешь. Видимо его формуляр бестселлер как и 46768. Найти бы кого-нибудь из ИТС Талаг и Амдермы.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Передняя кабина борта «05» синий, «Сергей Сафронов», RF-92445, апрель 2014 г.:

✈ russianplanes.net ✈

----------


## An-Z

Мончегорский гость в Килп-Явре, где то 92-93 год..

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Пермские «01ДЗ» в Челябинске, борта 06 (RF-92368) и 21 (RF-92474) синие, февраль 2015 г.:
 
Фото: Илья Соловей.

----------


## Gefest83

> Мончегорский гость в Килп-Явре, где то 92-93 год..


Оу, б/н 11 "Отличный самолёт"... А точно Мончегосркий? Просто на сколько я помню, номера с белым кантом были, а тут ну ни как не угляжу хоть чутка белого канта на б/н...
Фото не моё...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Оу, б/н 11 "Отличный самолёт"... А точно Мончегосркий? Просто на сколько я помню, номера с белым кантом были, а тут ну ни как не угляжу хоть чутка белого канта на б/н...
> Фото не моё...


Не кантом единым узнаются детали, как говорится. Это либо разные самолеты, либо после всяких перекрасов и тд. Пока я до конца не разобрался и утверждать можно только то, что на чб - талажская машина, точнее в камзоле талажского периода ее службы. Далее предстоит выяснить остальное. Мончегорский Бокий №11 тоже до ремонта не очень понятен (пока).

----------


## николай-78

А может с №11 Н.Бокий движение имело такой вид Саваслейка (и ремонт во Ржеве в начале 92г) после расформирования в конце лета 92г в Мончегорск, в 2001 в Котлас, далее на иголки в Хотилово.

----------


## An-Z

> Оу, б/н 11 "Отличный самолёт"... А точно Мончегосркий? ...


Неточно, более 20 лет прошло, скорее всего Саша прав, из Котласа бортейка..

----------


## николай-78

> Неточно, более 20 лет прошло, скорее всего Саша прав, из Котласа бортейка..


 Только Котлас_это "Амдерма", передача 93г и не до перелетов им было, так что "Талаги". Надо уточнять дату фото и потом уже уточнять-чей самолет.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

БМ (БСМ), бывший б/н 81, 2014 г.

Фото: Дмитрий SherHunter

----------


## николай-78

этот аэроплан имеет бортовой новый бортовой номер и несет службу "где-то между Ленинградом и Москвой"

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

«полБСа», борт «05» синий, «Сергей Сафронов», RF-92445:

Фото: Владимир Полуянов.

----------


## George

Скажите пожалуйста, сколько БМ/БсМ-ов поставлено в 2014? Я так понимаю перевооружали Хотилово...
35 / 37 / 39 / 50 / 52 / 53 / 59 Красных. 7 Бортов я насчитал

 + 2 Борта в Ахтубинск. 
24 / 25 Красных.

Итого 9 шт.

----------


## An-Z

Ещё один гость в Килп-Явре, позже получил имя Героя Советского Союза Д.А. Калараш, 1992г.

----------


## николай-78

*George* по Хотилово БМ (из12+01)=2+16 - примерно так должно выглядеть. Если будет задан второй вопрос_ то номеров я не знаю. И ещё на форуме много людей связанных с фотографией, ну и естественно и обработкой. Можно ли как то объяснить такие цвета на фото, отличающиеся от общепринятых. Пермь БС_15синее_60905

----------


## An-Z

если вопрос в том, возможно ли изменить изумрудный цвет кабины на серый посредством фоторедактора, то отвечу утвердительно. Смысл не ясен..

----------


## ZaSlon

RF-95452

----------


## George

Уважаечый *николай-78* ! А можно рассекретить формулу - по Хотилово БМ (из12+01)=2+16

----------


## николай-78

> Уважаечый *николай-78* ! А можно рассекретить формулу - по Хотилово БМ (из12+01)=2+16


Нет, нельзя это тест на сообразительность.

----------


## Muller

В Перми снова появился б/н 15 синий - отремонтированный "Изд. 01".
Фото Владимира Полуянова: ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## николай-78

> В Перми снова появился б/н 15 синий - отремонтированный "Изд. 01".


примечательно что 15 БС, сменил другой 15 (после 13 лет "перекура") и тоже "братский"

----------


## ПСП

01.06.2005г Авария МиГ-31 в 790 иап (Хотилово).  
"в Тверской области произошла авария истребителя МиГ-31ДЗ. При посадке на аэродроме Хотилово во время пробега по взлетно-посадочной полосе у самолета загорелись первый и второй двигатели. По команде руководителя полетами летчики катапультировались. Самолет сошел с полосы и сгорел. Экипаж с различными травмами был доставлен в ближайший госпиталь.
  Причиной авиационного происшествия явилось разрушение оси навески тележки левой основной стойки шасси при выполнении посадки. "

 РИА Новости     Аварии и катастрофы истребителей МиГ-31 в 1995 - 2014 годах | РИА Новости

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

А б/н известен?

----------


## ПСП

Ещё одна авария МиГ-31 в Хотилово. Причина та же.

----------


## AC

> А б/н известен?


№29 красный.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Спс.

Кабина пермского *МиГ-31* (*«изд. 01»*), борт 08 «синий», заводской номер 38400181004, 25 августа 2014 г.

http://www.avsim.su/forum/topic/5734...D0%B8/page-277

----------


## Muller

> Ещё одна авария МиГ-31 в Хотилово. Причина та же.


А номер этого борта известен?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Пермский *МиГ-31 (изд. 01ДЗ)* б/н "26 синий", RF-92466. Сажа на стабилизаторах от пусков?
 
Фото: Kirill M
Фото: Сергей Болденков

----------


## An-Z

Да, у Су-27 тоже стабилизаторы коптятся при пусках..

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Ясно...

31-е.

Фото: Kirill M

----------


## AC

Обновляют:
http://russianplanes.net/id159309
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
 :Cool:

----------


## Muller

> Обновляют:
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


Куда интересно пошла эта пара - я так понимаю, кроме ЦУ некуда.
Однако 514 АРЗ неплохо работает (тьфу-тьфу).

----------


## николай-78

> Куда интересно пошла эта пара - я так понимаю, кроме ЦУ некуда.
> Однако 514 АРЗ неплохо работает (тьфу-тьфу).


Если в ЦУ передали звено то это будет 12 или 16самолетов

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Куда интересно пошла эта пара - я так понимаю, кроме ЦУ некуда.
> Однако 514 АРЗ неплохо работает (тьфу-тьфу).


Конечно некуда больше. Видимо Елизово в восточном направлении для вас не существует, не рассматривали, Дмитрий? Вы такой всегда безапеляционно правый что тут, что на РП, и что самое забавное, менее сведущий народ вам там уже как эксперту наверное верит в выводах )). Это я насчет вашего коммента на РП, что копейки, ДЗ и что даже БСы (возможно) могут быть только в ЦУ. Блажен кто верует, как говорится. Да будет вам известно, что Елизово также эксплуатирует и 01, и 01ДЗ, и номера у них такие же синие-синие и ничуть не краснее. И БСов в ЦУ тоже отродясь не было, если что... Поэтому получается, что про ЦУ вы угадали просто пальцем в небо, уж извините... Я буду нескрываемо рад, если вы научитесь быть более вдумчивым при формировании своих "экспертных" высказываний. А может и наоборот не надо, хай ЦРУ-шники вообще запутаются в наших перемещениях )).




> Если в ЦУ передали звено то это будет 12 или 16самолетов


Николай Иванович, сейчас это 2+2=2 ушли + 2 скоро, а что позже пока у меня нет известий. И кстати, это твои братские самовары-утюжки )).

----------


## Muller

> Конечно некуда больше. Видимо Елизово в восточном направлении для вас не существует, не рассматривали, Дмитрий? Вы такой всегда безапеляционно правый что тут, что на РП, и что самое забавное, менее сведущий народ вам там уже как эксперту наверное верит в выводах )). Это я насчет вашего коммента на РП, что копейки, ДЗ и что даже БСы (возможно) могут быть только в ЦУ. Блажен кто верует, как говорится. Да будет вам известно, что Елизово также эксплуатирует и 01, и 01ДЗ, и номера у них такие же синие-синие и ничуть не краснее. И БСов в ЦУ тоже отродясь не было, если что... Поэтому получается, что про ЦУ вы угадали просто пальцем в небо, уж извините... Я буду нескрываемо рад, если вы научитесь быть более вдумчивым при формировании своих "экспертных" высказываний. А может и наоборот не надо, хай ЦРУ-шники вообще запутаются в наших перемещениях )).


Ну наконец-то последовал гневный окрик! А то я уж без порции живительной желчи с Вашей, Александр, стороны стал чувствовать себя как-то неуютно...

Теперь по существу:
На RP я лишь констатировал очевидное. Вы говорите про "угадали пальцем в небо" - специально для Вас поясню ход своих мыслей и то, почему я, как Вы изволили выразиться, "безапелляционно правый". В Елизово диапазон бортовых номеров известных МНЕ машин лежит в пределах 1Х-4Х. С какого вдруг перепугу туда должны идти машины с номерами 91 и 93? А вот в ЦУ как раз известны бортовые в диапазоне 7Х-8Х и, в общем, логично предположить, что 9Х предназначены именно туда.
На RP тугодумов я что-то не припомню - кому надо, вполне в состоянии догадаться. Готов согласиться с Вами лишь в том, что, возможно, мне следовало все вот это подробно разжевать на RP (поленился писать..).

"И БСов в ЦУ тоже отродясь не было, если что..." - я потому и написал "возможно" - потому что точно этого не знал и догадывался, что могу заблуждаться.

Мне очень льстит то, что Вы так пристально читаете мои комментарии не только здесь, но и на RP. Но возникает вопрос - если у Вас вызывает такие сильные эмоции то, что мне там, ЯКОБЫ, уже "верят как эксперту" - так что же Вы не напишете свои замечания именно там - на RP? Вас все знают как, без преувеличения, лучшего знатока истории МиГ-31 и, таким образом, Ваши комментарии могли бы там быть куда полезнее моих скромных догадок. А то получается, как в том анекдоте про еврея, который после долгих раздумий завещал "никому и ни хрена".

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Готов согласиться с Вами лишь в том, что, возможно, мне следовало все вот это подробно разжевать на RP (поленился писать..).


 Именно! Весь мой спич нес смысл только о том, что имеет смысл писать измышления своих догадок, чтобы смысл был понятен другим. В этом случае пишущий молодчик и к нему можно прислушаться и (или) проверить, а затем и даже поверить.



> Но возникает вопрос... так что же Вы не напишете свои замечания именно там - на RP?


 Не регистрировался я там. Некогда, лень и тд. Прошел с форума по ссылке и написал про конкретное фото.



> Вас все знают как, без преувеличения, лучшего знатока истории МиГ-31 и, таким образом, Ваши комментарии могли бы там быть куда полезнее моих скромных догадок. А то получается, как в том анекдоте про еврея, который после долгих раздумий завещал "никому и ни хрена".


Про меня - сказки, лучшие знатоки - участники событий, испытатели, конструктора, летчики и техсостав, командиры разных уровней. А про анекдот в точку - всё что собирается, необходимо когда-то обнародовать. Работаю над этим. Но очень не быстро, в силу наличия других приоритетов, мотиваторов и обязательств.

----------


## Avia M

Всё новые машины, получают имена собственные, возможно с торжественными речами. Дальнейшая история, печальна...

----------


## Gefest83

> Всё новые машины, получают имена собственные, возможно с торжественными речами. Дальнейшая история, печальна...


Кстати, а никто не в курсе что с Мончегорским б/н 45 вторым "Захар Сорокин"? Вроде при разгоне полка отправлялся во Ржев, там и законсервировали или нет?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Кстати, а никто не в курсе что с Мончегорским б/н 45 вторым "Захар Сорокин"? Вроде при разгоне полка отправлялся во Ржев, там и законсервировали или нет?


Сначала стоял во Ржеве, потом в числе других машин был утилизирован...

----------


## Gefest83

> Сначала стоял во Ржеве, потом в числе других машин был утилизирован...


Спасибо за ответ.

----------


## FLOGGER

> ...машины, получают имена собственные, возможно с торжественными речами. Дальнейшая история, печальна...


Если бы я мог, я бы предложил "кому надо", чтобы с самолетов смывали имена героев перед отправкой самолета в могильник. А то как-то грустно видеть это - вроде, как, вторая смерть.

----------


## Avia M

Целиком и полностью!...
Полагаю "кому надо", сами осознают, что ситуация некрасивая. Жаль...

----------


## Gefest83

> Приветствую всех, давно не даёт покоя этот снимок, мучает два вопроса:
> 1. Светофор?
> 2. Это где фото сделано?
> Вложение 49643


походу светофор там точно есть))) ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация знак "Стоп"-то зачем?

----------


## николай-78

Я вообще принципиально против "имен собственных" причина банальна (она даже выглядит более абсурдной чем "утилизация "имен собственных"). Пример:предположим имеется самолет Су-30ХХ 3-ды ГСС "Покрышкина" и он "Падает" и что дальше?? В моем 350 иап все самолеты полученные с МАП с номерами "упавших" (40 стал 32, а 46 оставили) бортов, меняли на другие не склонные к "падению" (конечно потом когда пришли другие командиры не заставшие 128 все поменялось, были получены борта б/н 4Х из расформированного Омска, они уже не менялись). Может суеверие может и правильно.
Да и что воду в ступе толочь по БСам, все их (кроме 4-х летающих в одном месте) больше нет, их не ремонтируют. Их модернизируют. Но сейчас предпологаю возможно "перевоплощение" в БМ не только из БС, но и из 01.

----------


## Роман Сергеевич

Приветствую всех участников форума!
Отметится бы надо..
Итак, "изделие 01" № 72517_017304_06. 322АРЗ/Кневичи 
Наличие на самолете двигателей различных
компоновок (с жестким хвостовым коком 
и флюгерными створками, как в данном случае) может быть
допущено только в порядке исключения.
Вложение 62631
Вложение 62630

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Елизовские 31-е на СКШУ «Восток-2014».
   
С сайта Министерства обороны Российской Федерации.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

https://youtu.be/INwTv4-GNtI
Зима в Хотилово, 2011 год. Снимал тогда видюшки с рук на мыльницу, зачем сам не знаю. Наткнулся сегодня, склеил кое-что, но на большее меня не хватило  :Tongue: .

----------


## николай-78

> Приветствую всех участников форума!
> Наличие на самолете двигателей различных
> компоновок (с жестким хвостовым коком 
> и флюгерными створками, как в данном случае) может быть
> допущено только в порядке исключения.


меня всегда поражало умение излагать материал в РЛЭ и подобных документах: кому как надо так и выполняйте. Хотите летать с разными соплами-летайте. Или еще избранное на туже тему-режимы полета на числах М=0,9-1,05 на Н=0-8000м  использовать как проходные из-за возможного проявления трансзвуковой тряски, а вот что такое проходной режим и с каким темпом-это кому как нравится. Вот следствие этого проходного режима на фото-вибрации хвостовой части из-за нестабильного положения скачков уплотнения и прослабление заклепок и "черные полосы". Роман Сергеевич-картинки где, а то есть таковые с Липецка.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*31-й* елизовский и *Ту-22М3*, 2015 г.:

Фото: Вадим.

----------


## Alexey_VVO

93 синий долетел до Угловки:
https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/w...1240626?page=1

----------


## Muller

фото из Амдермы, вроде рубеж 80-90-х:

477768 - "на страже воздушных рубежей"

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> фото из Амдермы, вроде рубеж 80-90-х:
> 
> 477768 - "на страже воздушных рубежей"


Автор странички не указал автора. Это гуляющие по сети снимки Олега Раева, на тот момент амдерминского летчика. На одном из них он стоит перед самолетом в ВМСК. Хорошего в этих снимках то, что они цветные (на краю океана то), ибо даже музейный архив части весь в чб. Еще что удивляет, так это то, что туда добрались Витязи...

----------


## Avia M

> Автор странички не указал автора. Это гуляющие по сети снимки Олега Раева, на тот момент амдерминского летчика. На одном из них он стоит перед самолетом в ВМСК. Хорошего в этих снимках то, что они цветные (на краю океана то), ибо даже музейный архив части весь в чб. Еще что удивляет, так это то, что туда добрались Витязи...


Витязи "проездом", из Америки домой через Амдерму 15 июля 1992г.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> 15 июня 1992г.


Спасибо за уточнение даты, мне её не хватало как раз!

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Репортаж с нижегородского "Сокола". В цехе показали RF-95450 (пермский МиГ-31БС, бортовой 09 синий, Павел Соловьев) и RF-92385 (видимо, МиГ-31БС бортовой 82 синий из Саваслейки).

----------


## Fencer

> RF-92385 (видимо, МиГ-31БС бортовой 82 синий из Саваслейки).


МиГ-31БМ б/н 82 синий (заводской № 38400168007)

----------


## Роман Сергеевич

> МиГ-31БМ б/н 82 синий (заводской № 38400168007)


С таким заводским БМом он быть не может, 01-67-01 это БС, как было выше

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Я думал на эту машину:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/53104577@N07/16618013208/

*Роман Сергеевич* в Вашем посте #1257 ссылки на фото не работают:
МИГ-31

----------


## Роман Сергеевич

> меня всегда поражало умение излагать материал в РЛЭ и подобных документах: кому как надо так и выполняйте. Хотите летать с разными соплами-летайте. Или еще избранное на туже тему-режимы полета на числах М=0,9-1,05 на Н=0-8000м  использовать как проходные из-за возможного проявления трансзвуковой тряски, а вот что такое проходной режим и с каким темпом-это кому как нравится. Вот следствие этого проходного режима на фото-вибрации хвостовой части из-за нестабильного положения с,  качков уплотнения и прослабление заклепок и "черные полосы". Роман Сергеевич-картинки где, а то есть таковые с Липецка.
> Вложение 62729


я имел ввиду старое регулируемое реактивное сопло со створками и проставками четвертого и третьего рядов левого изделия 48 сахалинского борта 06, в отличие от цельного правого (см.фото). Проходной режим или маховая тряска из ряда эксплуатационных ограничений по прочности
 и колебанию килей (М=0.9÷1.05 на Н<8 км тут как бы ни к чему 
Николай, хотел спросить у вас, если сталкивались конечно, может были где-то в полку случаи посадки с неубранной штангой при выпуске шасси
АРУ не переходит в положение МАЛАЯ СКОРОСТЬ, 
остается на БОЛЬШАЯ СКОРОСТЬ, 
ибо это только на Б до 11768

----------


## Avia M

> Спасибо за уточнение даты, мне её не хватало как раз!


Изв., месяц июль.

----------


## aпм-90

> Автор странички не указал автора. Это гуляющие по сети снимки Олега Раева, на тот момент амдерминского летчика. На одном из них он стоит перед самолетом в ВМСК. Хорошего в этих снимках то, что они цветные (на краю океана то), ибо даже музейный архив части весь в чб. Еще что удивляет, так это то, что туда добрались Витязи...


У него еще цветные фото 90-х гг МиГ-31,25 с Комсомольского(Югорска):

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> У него еще цветные фото 90-х гг МиГ-31,25 с Комсомольского(Югорска):


Знаю, спасибо, с автором дружу и весьма ценю его съемки. В Ксм он снимал в 94-95 и может быть в 96 году. Но 25-х на его снимках именно "на болоте" - всего-то одна спарочка. Если вы про самолеты с гвардией на борту - то это еще до его службы в Амдерме - Васильков, 89 год. Иногда задумываюсь, вроде всё так недавно было, а применительно к сегодня - 20-25 лет прошло...

----------


## MAX

Уважаемые коллеги!
Для постройки модели в подарок ищу фото МиГ-31 с бортовым номером "51" красный. Судя по описанию, обычный 31-й без RF- регистрации с красными звездами.
Может у кого найдется?
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Fencer

> Уважаемые коллеги!
> Для постройки модели в подарок ищу фото МиГ-31 с бортовым номером "51" красный. Судя по описанию, обычный 31-й без RF- регистрации с красными звездами.
> Может у кого найдется?
> Заранее благодарен.


Здесь ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация смотрели?

----------


## MAX

Спасибо!
Да, посмотрел. Есть там 51-й, но все фото с РФ регистрацией и трехцветными звездами.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Уважаемые коллеги!
> Для постройки модели в подарок ищу фото МиГ-31 с бортовым номером "51" красный. Судя по описанию, обычный 31-й без RF- регистрации с красными звездами.
> Может у кого найдется?
> Заранее благодарен.


Если критичен конкретный самолет, то можно написать мне в личку что известно - для кого и по какому полку такая просьба, и свою почту, тогда возможно (не обещаю, надо смотреть) я найду вам именно тот борт. 51 бортов всего за годы эксплуатации мне известно 7, из них красных 5 - с белым кантом, с черным и без него, в том числе один с гвардией на свз, остальные чистые.

----------


## MAX

Спасибо!
В понедельник уточню более конкретно.

----------


## ZaSlon

БМ №36 красный:

----------


## ZaSlon

Сюжет ТРК "Звезда"
Вторая жизнь МиГ-31: самый опасный перехватчик в мире выходит на новую высоту - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## FLOGGER

Как-то сразу вспомнилось: "Страшнее кошки зверя нет".

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

На сайте Минобороны вывесили порядок пролёта авиации во время Парада Победы 2015 г. в Москве.

2 МиГ-31БМ пойдут за Ил-78 в 17-й группе, т.е. 17-ыми; 8 машин в 22 группе.

 
Тыц

----------


## F70173

> Сюжет ТРК "Звезда"
> Вторая жизнь МиГ-31: самый опасный перехватчик в мире выходит на новую высоту - Телеканал «Звезда»


И фотку стырить не забыли..

----------


## николай-78

> Вторая жизнь МиГ-31: самый опасный перехватчик в мире выходит на новую высоту - Телеканал «Звезда»[/url]


Ешё очень хорошо сказано про такие сюжеты в Фильме: "Адъютант его превосходительства" 4 серия (от начала)00:12:05_Говорит ротмистор Волин(Олег Голубицкий)-тост в ресторане. Как раз в тему о навороченности суперперехватчика.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*МиГ-31БС* "Александр Вильямсон" б/н 26 синий (RF-95451) и *МиГ-31БМ* б/н 34 красный (RF-95451). 

Это одна и та же машина?

----------


## ZaSlon

_Это одна и та же машина?_

Раз регистрация одна и та же, значит и машина одна и та же

----------


## Fencer

> Раз регистрация одна и та же, значит и машина одна и та же


Не факт - в МО России бывает,что два летательных аппарата одного и тоже типа могут нести одинаковый регистрационный номер RF одновременно или в разные годы эксплуатации.

----------


## Avia M

> *МиГ-31БС* "Александр Вильямсон" б/н 26 синий (RF-95451) и *МиГ-31БМ* б/н 34 красный (RF-95451). 
> 
> Это одна и та же машина?


Пост 1095. Заводской номер совпадает с №34

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*Avia M*, спс.

Пара МиГ-31БМ и Ил-78, репетиция Парада Победы 2015, Алабино, 22 апреля 2015 г.
 
Фото: Игорь Коротченко

----------


## Daemonmike

Пара Миг-31 БН 37 и 39 над Финским заливом 25.04.2015

----------


## ZaSlon



----------


## TapAc

г.Пермь 2014г.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Сегодня 04 мая 2015 г. в Канске самолету №37 нанесено имя Героя Советского Союза Степан Карнач. 
Биография: Карнач Степан Андреевич - советский военный летчик, Герой Советского Союза - Красные соколы. Русские авиаторы летчики-асы 1914 - 1953. Russian Fighter Aces of 1914 - 1953
ГСС Степан Андреевич Карнач - один из послевоенных командиров части, он командовал 712 (41) гвардейским Черновицким ордена Кутузова III степени иап в 1949-52 гг. в период освоения реактивной техники. Первым в полку переучился на МиГ-15.
Как всегда, спасибо Андрею Коткову за трафареты.

----------


## Fencer

> Сегодня 04 мая 2015 г. в Канске самолету №37 нанесено имя Героя Советского Союза Степан Карнач.


Какой у него регистрационный номер RF - RF-90901 или RF-95448?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Какой у него регистрационный номер RF - RF-90901 или RF-95448?


Канский - 90901. Хотиловский - 95448.

----------


## OKA

> Сегодня 04 мая 2015 г. в Канске самолету №37 нанесено имя Героя Советского Союза Степан Карнач. 
> Биография: Карнач Степан Андреевич - советский военный летчик, Герой Советского Союза - Красные соколы. Русские авиаторы летчики-асы 1914 - 1953. Russian Fighter Aces of 1914 - 1953
> ГСС Степан Андреевич Карнач - один из послевоенных командиров части, он командовал 712 (41) гвардейским Черновицким ордена Кутузова III степени иап в 1949-52 гг. в период освоения реактивной техники. Первым в полку переучился на МиГ-15.
> Как всегда, спасибо Андрею Коткову за трафареты.


Отличный пост о лётчике! Текст и фото настолько символично отражают сущность происходящего, что аж оторопь берёт))

----------


## Котков Андрей

Как всегда рад был помочь мужикам, хорошо получилось.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31 б/н 90 и 92 синие, конец апреля 2015 г., аэр. Б.Савино.
 
Фото: Сергей Болденков.

----------


## николай-78

> МиГ-31 б/н 90 и 92 синие, конец апреля 2015 г., аэр. Б.Савино.


Вот и вся Угловская компания в сборе_91,93 и 90,92.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Вот и вся Угловская компания в сборе_91,93 и 90,92.


 :Smile: 
МиГ-31 б/н 91 и 93 синие, конец марта 2015 г., аэр. Толмачёво.
 
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*МиГ-31БМ* б/н 39 красный, ВВС России RF-92383, 9 мая 2015 г.:

Фото: Евгений Поливанов.

----------


## николай-78

уважаемые форумчане нужно фото стекателя (серийный номер) Воронежского №35-красное(71045). Т.к. имею фото стекателя 91_ЦУ синее_71008_где последнюю цифру можно эдентифицировать (именно эдентифицировать-т.к. фото не очень, ещё и не моё) как "2" или 70-02. Но 71008 может быть только _70-01, вот 71045_70-02. Возможны две причины: 91-это была последняя машина покидавшая Братск и так как было 4 комплекта двигателей их постоянно перекидывали на перелетающие машины.В бардаке могли перепутать стекатели. Второй вариант: на стекателе было изначально 2 серийных номера и при ремонте один "стерся" т.к. они наносились абы как и абы чем.(одни "фламастером", другие типа "гвоздем" или очень твердым карандашом. Но вроде Воронеж на ремонте??

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Ув. *Николай*. Для общего моего развития покажите, пожалуйста, где находится этот стекатель, и где там на нём, обычно, маркировали сер. номер.

----------


## николай-78

> Ув. *Николай*. Для общего моего развития покажите, пожалуйста, где находится этот стекатель, и где там на нём, обычно, маркировали сер. номер.


 Конечно с радостью каждому через Н-ное количество страниц форума буду отстукивать одно и тоже. Не, смотрите тут #97(я удосужился перечитать чтоб найти).

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

А что грубо то так? Видел я. По фото не понятно где это место и где там номер. Не смог найти это место на изд.

----------


## николай-78

Место на изделии? Две трубы реактивных сопел и железяка между ними (снизу) это стекатель! Можете не напрягаться, я решу эту проблему сам, но может затянуться на долго, если на аэродром не пускают, по причине ремонта.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Вернулись после Парада Победы 2015 г., аэр. Б.Савино.

Kindmagic

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=Мелихов Александр;120669]Сегодня 04 мая 2015 г. в Канске самолету №37 нанесено имя Героя Советского Союза Степан Карнач. 


Пермь. В строю именных также ожидается пополнение...

----------


## Алексей Коваль

> С таким заводским БМом он быть не может, 01-67-01 это БС, как было выше




RF-92385.
01БС-67-01, а что значит 58-021?

----------


## николай-78

Я уважаю Романа Сегреевича, но он немного не прав. Дело в том что 67-01 сначала стал БСом, а потом БМ из БСа. о чем свидетельствует сочетание цифр-58-021. Не будем запутывать друг друга.

----------


## Avia M

"Гвардия"!

----------


## ZaSlon

Выпуск тормозного парашюта в картинках:

----------


## ZaSlon

RF-92386/62 и RF-95438/59

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*МиГ-31БС (изд. 01БС)* б/н 24 синий, зав. № 38400158315, рег. ВВС России RF-95442, аэр. Б.Савино: 
 
  
 

*МиГ-31БС (изд. 01БС)* б/н 25 синий, "Пётр Грищенко", зав. № 38400158206, рег. ВВС России RF-95441, аэр. Б.Савино: 
 
 
 

*МиГ-31 (изд. 01ДЗ)* б/н 17 синий, зав. № 38400192113, рег. ВВС России RF-92367, аэр. Б.Савино:

----------


## OKA

"МиГ-31Б выполнили дозаправку над Тихим океаном  Телеканал ЗВЕЗДА

Опубликовано: 5 авг. 2015 г.

На Камчатке экипажи истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31Б Елизовской авиабазы отрабатывают дозаправку самолетов в воздухе. Для этой цели на Камчатку уже прибыл самолет-заправщик Ил-78."

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31Б? Там же на видео МиГ-31 (изд. 01ДЗ).

МиГ-31 из состава 174-го Гвардейского Краснознамённого истребительного авиационного Печенгского полка имени дважды Героя Советского Союза Б. Ф. Сафонова:

Адонкин Василий Семёнович - советский военный летчик Герой Советского Союза - Красные соколы. Русские авиаторы летчики-асы 1914-1953

----------


## Djoker

Это ведь один и тот же МиГ-31БСМ?




Photos: Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-31BM Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net

----------


## николай-78

скорее всего да (на 100%-можно сказать имея заводской номер) но по косвенным признакам: RF-регистрация, и пятно закрашенного номера 33 на СВЗ перед крылом-можно сделать вывод что это один и тот же самолет. Да и поздравь там ставропольский выпуск -1980, сегодня встречаются.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> скорее всего да (на 100%-можно сказать имея заводской номер) но по косвенным признакам: RF-регистрация, и пятно закрашенного номера 33 на СВЗ перед крылом-можно сделать вывод что это один и тот же самолет. Да и поздравь там ставропольский выпуск -1980, сегодня встречаются.


Чё тут гадать, сзади на киле РФ один и тот же...

----------


## Djoker

Кто следующий в очереди на БМы?


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Ничего не берусь утверждать, но на Угловке весь личный состав переучен на БМы

----------


## T35

> Ничего не берусь утверждать, но на Угловке весь личный состав переучен на БМы


На день ВВС спрашивал комэска, он сказал что осенью начнут перевооружаться.

----------


## KURYER

:Smile: Спутник опубликовал эту фотографию с подписью: Отдыхающий МИГ-31 на пути в Сирию -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## AC

Закрома Родины:
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
 :Cool:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Закрома Родины:
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


Это старый снимок,  сейчас осталась половина от этого...

----------


## AC

> Это старый снимок,  сейчас осталась половина от этого...


Там же стоит 09.05.2015... (???)

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Там же стоит 09.05.2015... (???)


Присмотрелся, признаю, там 29-е тоже стоят, значит свежий. Оттого и самому удивительно, откуда стало больше, чем было скажем год назад...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/hp...38392189_n.mp4
Ivan - @foxhound_rus Instagram profile | Iconosquare

Российский пилот МиГ-31 снял на видео, как проходит боевое патрулирование северных границ России над Баренцевым морем. Военный летчик опубликовал видео, где его истребитель-перехватчик возле норвежских границ сопровождает самолет НАТО F-16 с ракетным вооружением.

«F-16 НАТО, полет  возле границы Норвегии. Обычная встреча соседей», - написал пилот на своей странице в Instagram.

По словам российского пилота, снятый им на видео F-16 вооружен двумя американскими ракетами AIM-120 AMRAAM класса «воздух-воздух». 
Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## Djoker

Error

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Разыскиваются фото периода 1998-200? (ЧВВАКУШ) "горбатых" МиГ-31 52 и 02 красные в живом виде, прибыли в Челябинск (Шагол) из Перми в октябре-ноябре 1998 года на долю учебных пособий (попилили на тренажеры кажется). Самолеты с большой вероятностью бывшие Комсомольские.


МиГ-31 б/н *52*, аэродром Шагол, август 2000.

----------


## OKA

ВКСам на заметку :

"МОСКВА, 21 окт — РИА Новости. Американский эсминец USS Ross (DDG 71) успешно перехватил баллистическую ракету в северной части Атлантического океана в ходе проведения учений Maritime Theater Missile Defense (MTMD Forum) со странами-союзниками.

Как сообщается в пресс-релизе ВМС США, во время испытаний во вторник впервые за пределами радиуса действия американских ракет была выпущена управляемая ракета SM-3 Block IA.

В ходе учений с ракетного полигона на Гебридских островах была выпущена баллистическая ракета малой дальности Terrier Orion. Одновременно с ней в воздухе находились еще две противокорабельные крылатые ракеты. Эсминец Ross выпустил ракету SM-3 и успешно осуществил первый перехват баллистической ракеты на европейском театре.

Решение о создании системы ПРО НАТО в Европе было принято в ноябре 2010 года на саммите организации в Лиссабоне. В октябре 2011 года генсек НАТО заявил, что система ПРО альянса достигнет степени полной операционной готовности в 2018 году.

Правительство Испании в октябре 2012 года разрешило Соединенным Штатам направить на испанскую военно-морскую базу Рота четыре военных корабля в рамках создаваемой системы противоракетной обороны (ПРО) США в Европе. На базу уже прибыли четыре американских эсминца — USS Porter, Donald Cook, Ross и Carney."

США впервые провели испытания системы ПРО в Европе | РИА Новости


 

1-е успешное испытание средств поражения орбитальных объектов - ALexander GARNAEV&#39;s LiveJournaL

Комплекс 30П6 Контакт / МиГ-31Д / 79М6 | MilitaryRussia.Ru — отечественная военная техника (после 1945г.)

----------


## Гравилётчик

> МиГ-31 б/н *52*, аэродром Шагол, август 2000.


Поправочка: 1999 год.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*МиГ-31 («изд. 01»)* «Павел Климов», б/н 12 красный, зав. № 69700132205:
   
Мончегорск, март 2012 г.

----------


## Djoker

АКУ-170 на МиГ-31БМ. 
Жить становится все интересней... ;)


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## николай-78

Все очень интересно все потенциальные носители 170-1-х ракет (блин у них столько названий что запутаешся) - стреляли однако недавно, да и УРы в частях есть, уже и 37М(или как их там-запутаешся в названиях) на выходе (конец15-начало16). Засветились в сборке они при посещении премьером Корпорации ТРВ. А где ВЫХЛОП?? Хоть пилоны на БМ повесили!

----------


## BAE

> А где ВЫХЛОП?? Хоть пилоны на БМ повесили!


Похоже на фотомонтаж.  :Confused:

----------


## AC

> Похоже на фотомонтаж.


Автор за таким делом не замечен...

----------


## F70173

> Похоже на фотомонтаж.


с чего такой вывод?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

"36 синий", Котлас, Савватия, 20 января 2005 г.:

http://russianplanes.net/id177844

----------


## George

Елизовский упал что-ли 10-го ??? Что за борт ???

----------


## ОБУ

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## ZaSlon

В сети наткнулся на фото в большом размере МиГ-31БМ №59 чёрный:

http://www.sokolplant.ru/file/view2/...let_MiG_31.jpg

----------


## Fencer

> Елизовский упал что-ли 10-го ??? Что за борт ???


Об чем речь?10 ноября 2015 года?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Проход строем, проход ромбом и роспуск, борта 15 (МиГ-31, «изд. 01»), 17 (МиГ-31, «изд. 01ДЗ»), 22 (МиГ-31, «изд. 01») и 24 (МиГ-31БС, «изд. 01БС») синие, Крылья Пармы 2015, 27 июня 2015 г., аэр. Большое Савино:
 
 
 
Марат Гизатулин
Марина Лысцева

----------


## Gefest83

Вот какое фото нашёл в инете... Интересно чья машина.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Вот какое фото нашёл в инете... Интересно чья машина.


Задний план напоминает Хотилово.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Фото: Pilot 31

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Вот какое фото нашёл в инете... Интересно чья машина.


 Это Комсомольск.

----------


## Fencer

> Это Комсомольск.


Комсомольск-на-Амуре?

----------


## bakulinks77

> Комсомольск-на-Амуре?


Видимо имеется в виду 763 иап аэр. Комсомольский (Югорск)

----------


## Fencer

> Видимо имеется в виду 763 иап аэр. Комсомольский (Югорск)


Я тоже так думаю,но написано Комсомольск...  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Я тоже так думаю,но написано Комсомольск...


Да-да, поправляюсь, машина югорского полка. По крайней мере этот снимок сделан на тот момент и на аэродроме КомсомольскИЙ.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Хотиловский МиГ-31, б/н 05 красный, 2008 г.:

----------


## F70173

> Хотиловский МиГ-31, б/н 05 красный, 2008 г.:


Авторство, либо какая другая история у фотографии есть?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Добрый день. Автор мне не известен. Разместил SOVA на http://svvaulsh.ru/forum_viewtopic.php?54.70198.100

----------


## ZaSlon

*Вдохнуть в МиГ второе дыхание - на "Соколе" начали модернизировать истребители* _(давно-ли начали ??? )_ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iSePZS3JzQ

----------


## ZaSlon

Шесть целей одним ударом: ряды ВКС РФ пополнили сверхсовременные перехватчики МиГ-31БМ - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Глицевский МиГ-31 («изд. 01ДЗ»), б/н «74 красный», зав. № 38400181345, RF-9535 ВВС России, Ахтубинск, сентябрь 2015 г.:



Статика на 95-летии ГЛИЦ.

----------


## Djoker

Ещё фото:
Полк истребительной авиации в Приморье получил модернизированные МиГ-31БМ - Smit_Smitty LJ

----------


## ПСП

№23 красный в СВВАИУ (Ставрополь) :

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Взлёт четвёрки 31-х, Б.С-но, янв. 2016 г.:

Photos: Kirill Mushak.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*МиГ-31БМ*, б/н 22 красный, RF-90890 ВВС России, Шагол, 2015 г.:
 
Фото: vonsolovey.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*МиГ-31БМ*, сент. 2015 г.:

Фото: Дмитрий SherHunter.

----------


## KURYER

МиГ под Луной. Красивый фоторепортаж



Остальные 20 фото в ИСТОЧНИКЕ

----------


## OKA

"МиГ-31 атакует ракетами «воздух-воздух»: кадры воздушного боя "

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31 у проходной ОАО «Пермский моторный завод», 2015 г.

----------


## истребитель

Спасибо за фотку!!!...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Пожалуйста!!!
------------------------------------------------
МиГ-31БМ, аэр. Б.Савино, 2016 г.
   
Фото: AnSi.

----------


## KURYER

Рекордный перелёт МиГ-31. Фоторепортаж Ивана Ермолина -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31 (изд. 01), б/н 18 синий, 6977 АвБ, аэр. Большое Савино, 2010 г.:

Фото: Андрей Ногин.

Крылья России 2010, аэр. Большое Савино, 7 августа 2010 г.:
  
Фото: tipograf.

МиГ-31 (изд. 01), б/н 18 синий, потерян 19 ноября 2010 г. Экипаж катапультировался на высоте около 3 500 м и не пострадал. Фото с места падения, Чусовской район, Пермкий край:
     
Фото: Фото Елены Бушмелевой.

Остатки МиГ-31 (изд. 01), б/н 18 синий. 6977 АвБ, аэр. Большое Савино, 2011 г.:

Фото: Евгений Лебедев.

----------


## ZaSlon

Модернизация МиГ-31 в Нижнем Новгороде: fotografersha

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Подготовка и вылеты 31-х для участия в летно-тактических учениях с применением авиационных средств поражения, Б.С-но, апрель 2016 г.

Фото: FW_Mess.

----------


## ПСП

№34 и №35 в СВВАИУ (Ставрополь), 2009г.

----------


## Avia M

Так провожают корабли...

----------


## Евгений

Где то над Россией.

----------


## ZaSlon

Видеосюжеты из новостей: 
Модернизированный МиГ-31 совершил свой первый полет
Эксклюзивные кадры второго рождения "МиГ-31" в эфире ГТРК "Нижний Новгород"
На аэродроме завода "Сокол" модернизированный МиГ-31 готовится к первому полету

----------


## Avia M

> Александр благодарю! Анализируя склонялся к 1993г., полагаю именно этот борт, был лидером у "Русских Витязей", по пути в Малайзию. Во всяком случае, так гласит предание.
> P.S. Дата в названии файла фото.


Доступно видео... https://youtu.be/2XwjwO4ISZw

----------


## николай-78

> Видеосюжеты из новостей: 
> Эксклюзивные кадры второго рождения "МиГ-31" в эфире ГТРК "Нижний Новгород"


в репортаже говорят о силикатном стекле-триплексе, если утверждение верно то: изначально установленное органическое "ржавое" стекло-фторакрилатное-Э-2 в середине 2014г стало заменяться на органическое сополимерное акрилатное-ВОС-2АО(бесцветное-видно даже на фото)-а с мая 2016(по репортажу) на силикатное-т.е. как лобовое. Дмитрий-поправь если что.

----------


## F70173

В Канске пополнение именных самолетов. Сегодня нанесли имя Виктор Прудников на борт RF-90893 12 красный
Максу спасибо за фото )))

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Новый именной борт в Перми, «Крылья Пармы», 25 июня 2016 г.:
  
Фоторепортаж с фестиваля «Крылья Пармы» - Новости - Properm.ru

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31БС («изд. 01БС») «Герой Советского Союза Николай Иванов» б/н «14 синий», RF-95443 ВВС России, аэр. Б.С-но, «Крылья Пармы 2016», 25 июня 2016 г.:
               
https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/said-pvo/album/515386?

----------


## Котков Андрей

Вопрос к знатокам - а откуда такой "отличный самолет" родом?

----------


## Nazar

На Север похоже..

----------


## николай-78

А что автор упомянутый на фото не поможет в эдентификации-он тут вроде как в начальниках. Такой обтекатель ГЦ "клина" имели самолеты с 28706 по 57614. Если это похоже на окрестности Мончегорска -то смею предположить -самолет Талажский.

----------


## Евгений

На 99% на фото Талажская машина.

----------


## николай-78

> Такой обтекатель ГЦ "клина" имели самолеты с 28706 по 57614.


 сейчас должны менять эти обтекатели на единые как у последних серий при ремонте

----------


## Gefest83

Из соцсетей

----------


## Fencer

Группа "356-й ап" на сайте "Одноклассники" (источник https://ok.ru/group/56041790570531)

----------


## Fencer

> Группа "356-й ап" на сайте "Одноклассники" (источник https://ok.ru/group/56041790570531)


1 АЭ 1993 год

----------


## Fencer

> Группа "356-й ап" на сайте "Одноклассники" (источник https://ok.ru/group/56041790570531)


1 АЭ (подписи к фотографиям дословно)

----------


## Fencer

> Группа "356-й ап" на сайте "Одноклассники" (источник https://ok.ru/group/56041790570531)


Вылетели из Актюбинска на подлете к Астрахани.

----------


## Fencer

> Группа "356-й ап" на сайте "Одноклассники" (источник https://ok.ru/group/56041790570531)


НА БД 1993 год

----------


## Fencer

> Группа "356-й ап" на сайте "Одноклассники" (источник https://ok.ru/group/56041790570531)


На боевом дежурстве

----------


## Fencer

> Группа "356-й ап" на сайте "Одноклассники" (источник https://ok.ru/group/56041790570531)


Полеты. 1993 год

----------


## Fencer

> Группа "356-й ап" на сайте "Одноклассники" (источник https://ok.ru/group/56041790570531)


Сары-Шаган, 1987 год

----------


## Fencer

> Группа "356-й ап" на сайте "Одноклассники" (источник https://ok.ru/group/56041790570531)


Стоянка 1 АЭ.Подвеска по тревоге.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Из соцсетей


Адрес этого снимка можно восстановить? Не помню этого кадра, хотелось бы определить автора.

----------


## Gefest83

> Адрес этого снимка можно восстановить? Не помню этого кадра, хотелось бы определить автора.


Я бы рад помочь, да только вот беда, это фото я урвал из одноклассников со страницы какого-то пользователя, и вспомнить сейчас ну никак не могу(

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Пушкин, вчера 12.08.2016. В экспозиции на статике "полтинник" БМ из Хотилово. Полетов не было (планировались), главком отбил.

----------


## F70173

Это невероятно. Саша снова начал фотографировать самолеты :)

----------


## николай-78

> Это невероятно. Саша снова начал фотографировать самолеты :)


 Видимо дети подросли и у него появилась некоторая свобода. Я тоже думал что он забыл про нас!

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Экипажи сверхзвуковых истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31 и фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24М авиаполков Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) подняты по учебной тревоге на Урале и в Западной Сибири.
http://uralpress.ru/news/2016/08/17/...apadnoy-sibiri

МиГ-31 и су-24М, Б.С-о:


Видео:TOPGUN.

----------


## Avia M

В прошлом году "гостила" другая Гвардия... :Smile:

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*МиГ-31БС («изд. 01БС»)* «Герой Советского Союза Николай Иванов» б/н «14 синий», RF-95443 ВВС России, Б.С-но, июнь 2016 г.:

Фото: piligrim51.

----------


## Muller

интересный какой у него номерок. Неужели, очередь дошла-таки до Большого Савино?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

"В траве по пояс". :Smile:

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31БМ б/н «81 синий», RF-90913 ВВС России, Кубинка, сент. 2016 г.:

Фото: Aleksei Grichkov.

----------


## николай-78

> МиГ-31БМ б/н «81 синий», RF-90913 ВВС России, Кубинка, сент. 2016 г.:


 удачненько фото вписалось, правда жалко что не в "МАТЧАСТИ" там один из изыскателей интересовался судьбами "громовских" БСов-вот яркий представитель оных. Жив здоров-кует кадры в Саваслейке, но в качестве БМа.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Заместитель Министра обороны России Юрий Борисов на ПАО «Нижегородский авиастроительный завод «Сокол», 13.10.2016.:
 
Министерство обороны Российской Федерации.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> МиГ-31БМ б/н «81 синий», RF-90913 ВВС России, Кубинка, сент. 2016 г.:
> 
> Фото: Aleksei Grichkov.


81 и 18 (БМ и "копейка")  :Smile: 

Дмитрий Казаков.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31 (изд. 01), зав. № 38400179793, аэр. Б.С, 27 июня 2014 г.:
 
 
fotki.yandex.ru

----------


## николай-78

> МиГ-31 (изд. 01), зав. № 38400179793, аэр. Б.С, 27 июня 2014 г.


 #1022 писали об этом самолете его бортовой 16 RF-92339, а 03 красное на обтекателях штанг кресла 2-й кабины-напоминает об его службе в Братске-это был один из 2-х крайних самолетов полученных полком. Второй сейчас летает под №07, тогда в СССР имел №40 при получении с завода и №32 в полку.(т.к. бортовой 40 приравнивался в 350 иап к бортовому 13 и был не жизнеспособным, хотя № 46 летал и черной метки не имел)

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31 (изд. 01) б/н 07 синий, зав. № 38400180215, аэр. Б.С, 2014 г.
 



> т.к. бортовой 40 приравнивался в 350 иап к бортовому 13 и был не жизнеспособным


А по какой причине?

----------


## николай-78

интенсиво "падали" Правда я пришел в полк после этих падений.

----------


## Gefest83

В Мончегорске в 90-х тоже б/н 40 упал...

----------


## Avia M

> Экипажи сверхзвуковых истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31 и фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24М авиаполков Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) подняты по учебной тревоге на Урале и в Западной Сибири.
> Экипажи МиГ-31 и Су-24 подняты по тревоге на Урале и в Западной Сибири
> 
> МиГ-31 и су-24М, Б.С-о:
> 
> 
> Видео:TOPGUN.


Сердечко радует... :Smile:

----------


## ZaSlon

МиГ-31 «Лисья Гончая» Док/фильм 15.09.2016 https://youtu.be/po6B4zzpyDc

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Председатель Объединённого комитета начальников штабов США Колин Пауэлл в кабине МиГ-31, Кубинка, июнь 1991 г.:
 
Интересно что за борт.

----------


## Avia M

> Председатель Объединённого комитета начальников штабов США Колин Пауэлл в кабине МиГ-31, Кубинка, июнь 1991 г.:
>  
> Интересно что за борт.


Июль... Ъ-Власть - Пауэлл убедился, что наш бронепоезд стоит на запасном пути

----------


## Avia M

> Председатель Объединённого комитета начальников штабов США Колин Пауэлл в кабине МиГ-31, Кубинка, июнь 1991 г.:
> 
> Интересно что за борт.


Вполне возможно, данная машина (апрель 1992г.). В то время, практически одни и те же машины, выставлялись на статику в Кубинке...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Спс.
-------
МиГ-31 518 иап.
  
Подписано: "1998 г. - борт уходит в Мончегорск..."
https://ok.ru/talagiarme/photos

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

«99 синий»:

Фото: Дмитрий SherHunter.

----------


## николай-78

А вот 47 который в 98г передали с Талаг в Мончегорск в моем иполнении

----------


## andrew_78

Повторение - мать ученья?  :Wink: 



> ...
> Подписано: "1998 г. - борт уходит в Мончегорск..."
> ...


5-6 лет назад уже обсуждали. вот вопрос:
МИГ-31
вот ответ:
МИГ-31




> А вот 47 который в 98г передали с Талаг в Мончегорск в моем иполнении


МИГ-31

----------


## николай-78

Это повторение для закрепления информации по 47 и фото другое(но из того же ряда). В последнее время Хотилово пополнялось типом 58 и 2 самолета тип 28 (32и 51), а сколько осталось ДЗ в составе части.

----------


## melvyn

[QUOTE=Тов. ИнженерЪ;143448]«99 синий»: 
А есть информация из какого он полка? Из Саваслейки? Или может возвращается из ремонта в Центральную Угловую? http://russianplanes.net/id201234

----------


## KURYER

Прибытие на военный аэродром под Владивостоком партии модернизированных истребителей-перехватчиков МИГ-31
https://vk.com/mil?w=wall-133441491_..._-133441491_34

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> А есть информация


ЦУ.
-----------------------
МиГ-31БС, борт "22 синий", RF-95444 ВВС России, 2014 г.:

Фото: Антон Харисов.

----------


## Сергей72

> МиГ-31БС, борт "22 синий", RF-95444 ВВС России, 2014 г.:


Это раньше он был на ЦУ?, или сейчас?  "22 синий", RF-95444 был же в Большом Савино, в Перми именной борт "Пермский Край" или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

По ЦУ - это ответ на вопрос melvyn из поста #1428 про «99 синий» из поста #1424.
А на фото действительно пермский «22 синий», получивший в ноябре 2012 г. наименование «Пермский Край».

----------


## Сергей72

Кто сегодня аварийно садился? (если это не тайна?).
Борт с "Сокола" при ТЗ ?
Борт при перегоне в ЦУ?

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-31 из 763 иап ПВО (Югорск-2)  :     

Борт №03     " Так, 12 июля 1996 г. на аэродроме Комсомольский экипаж (м-р Емельянов и подп-к Супрунов) во время отработки посадки с имитацией отказа двигателя приземлился с перелетом 1000 м, и, выполняя «конвейер» при попытке уйти на второй круг, МиГ-31 столкнулся с препятствием. Экипаж катапультировался, но летчик погиб. "    http://www.nnre.ru/transport_i_aviac...2009_03/p3.php

----------


## Fencer

> Кто сегодня аварийно садился? (если это не тайна?).
> Борт с "Сокола" при ТЗ ?
> Борт при перегоне в ЦУ?


"Самолет совершал плановый перелет из Новосибирска в Пермь." ТАСС: Происшествия - Второй за день МиГ-31 экстренно сел в Перми из-за неполадок в тормозной системе

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

П-ий *МиГ-31 (изд. «01ДЗ»)*, борт «21 синий», RF-92474 ВВС России, аэр. Ш-л, декабрь 2016 г.:
 
Фото: Илья Соловей и Антон Харисов.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*МиГ-31БМ* (тип «58»), борта «80 и 81 синие», аэр. Т-во, декабрь 2016 г.:
 
Фото: NSK spotter.

----------


## Djoker

*Отработка экипажами самолетов МиГ-31 морской авиации Тихоокеанского флота посадок на условно поврежденную взлетно-посадочную полосу (аэр. Елизово, Камчатский край)*











http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## ZaSlon

RF-92366 №88

----------


## николай-78

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация Очень познавательное фото; судя по №04 и пилонами под ПТБ и капониру на 2 "лица"-это Пермь. Значит в конце 16 и начале 17 годов начала получать БМы(т.58 и т.78) и получили несколько машин №03 одна из них. Ждем подтверждения от фотографов.

----------


## николай-78

вот ещё сослуживец 03 БМа✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Передняя кабина МиГ-31БС:

Фото: Евгений Лебедев.

----------


## OKA

"Там, где закипают слезы: полет МиГ-31 в стратосфере глазами пилота "

----------


## FLOGGER

Не понял, на хрена он три кастрюли с горячей водой припер? :Confused:

----------


## An-Z

Видимо считает, что большинство в школе плохо учились и таким нелепым способом "нагнетает жути" и  пытается придать эксклюзивности в общем то обычного полёта в стратосферу.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31БМ, бортовой «03 синий», ВВС России RF-95205, Новосибирск, март 2017 г.:

NSK spotter.

----------


## KURYER

Было ??

 



P.S. Непонятна дата, на одном из снимков вроде "селфи-палка" присутствует.

----------


## L39aero

Норильск(Алыкель) , 57 иап, 90год, процесс откапывания дежурного звена

----------


## Gefest83

> Было ??
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Непонятна дата, на одном из снимков вроде "селфи-палка" присутствует.


))) Этож черенок от лопаты)))

----------


## николай-78

> Норильск(Алыкель) , 57 иап, 90год, процесс откапывания дежурного звена


57гв.иап имел на вооружении 31Б дата выпуска первой машины 29.07.91 в полк перегон в сентябре 1991г и передача в Канск и расформирование 2-я половина июля 1993г. Ну и как эти сугробы могли быть в 1990г????? Или как пишет Аркан, тут нет ошибки??

----------


## L39aero

Да ошибся, 92 конец, на фото бэшки, на фото с якобы селфи на штанге топливоприемника защитный кожух стоит! Но то что это норильск, я вам 250% даю!

----------


## николай-78

> Да ошибся, 92 конец, на фото бэшки, на фото с якобы селфи на штанге топливоприемника защитный кожух стоит! Но то что это норильск, я вам 250% даю!


 Дя я вроде и не спорил что это Алыкель, тем более я туда чуть служить не попал на должность командира авиаэскадрильи - как раз летом 1992г предлагали и служил я в этом же объединении. Да и мне уже и 100% гарантии вполне хватило. Да и на имеющихся у меня фото 31Б совмесно с Су-15ТМ в снегу "засыпаны" так что скорее всего это зима 1991-92гг.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31БМ б/н 16 синий:

"Взлет истребителя-перехватчика МиГ-31 во время внезапной проверки боеготовности ВВС на аэродроме Советский в Республике Коми".
Из twitter Минобороны.

----------


## Djoker

Креативная раскраска обтекателя РЛС










Ещё фото:
«Это гордость России!» — военные летчики оттачивают навыки воздушного боя под Владивостоком (ВИДЕО) – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru

----------


## Nazar

Что-то как-то креатив на полпути тормознулся...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Ночные полеты истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31 авиабазы Елизово на Камчатке.
   
Из twitter МО РФ. 
https://twitter.com/mod_russia/statu...323009/photo/1

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31БМ борт «20 синий», Т-во, 2017 г.:

Фото: Александр Листопад.

----------


## николай-78

знаю что на форуме много специалистов по поиску фотографий, в данный момент розыскиваю фотографии самолетов принадлежащих Хотилово и имеющих бортовые номера 40,54,56 все красные-это самолеты 31БМ тип 28(т.е. достаточно кроме бортового номера наличия одного из признаков: наличие штанги дозаправки(не основной признак т.28), перескопа в передней кабине, 4-х пилонов на крыле-пилоны под Р-40 и ПТБ отсутствуют, штыревая антенна в районе ТП). Фотографии ДЗ -не интересуют. Фото могли появиться в сети не ранее лета 2015г. Мною найдено только фото №40.

----------


## FLOGGER

> МиГ-31БМ борт «20 синий», Т-во, 2017 г.


Хороший снимок.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

https://www.avsim.su/forum/topic/573...0%B8/?page=249

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*МиГ-31БМ* «59» и «67 синие», апрель 2017 г.:
 
https://russianplanes.net/id210941 https://russianplanes.net/id210940

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

«Тридцать первый» над Пермью.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*МиГ-31БМ* «Павел Соловьёв», борт «01 синий», зав. № 38400160314, авиационный фестиваль «Крылья Пармы-2017»,  аэр. Большое Савино, гарнизон «Сокол», Пермь, 24 июня 2017 г.:

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*МиГ-31 («изд. 01ДЗ»)*, борт «21 синий», зав. № 38400189782, RF-92474, авиационный фестиваль «Крылья Пармы-2017», аэр. Большое Савино, гарнизон «Сокол», Пермь, 24 июня 2017 г.:

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

TOPGUN.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*МиГ-31БМ* «58 синий», на фоне нового терминала, Б. С-но, 2017 г.:

piligrim51.

----------


## OKA



----------


## ZaSlon

Видео с НАЗ "Сокол" https://youtu.be/q0-E9Q48suY

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

ГЛИЦевский *МиГ-31БМ*, борт «24 красный», RF-95437 на рулении. 95-летие ГЛИЦ, Ахтубинск, 26 сентября 2015 г.:
 
 
https://antonio-d50.livejournal.com/273633.html

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*МиГ-31БМ*, борт «86 синий», RF-92369, ВВС России. Международный военно-технический форум «АРМИЯ-2017».
 
Vitaly Kuzmin.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31 (изд. 01) борт «22 синий», RF-92338, ВВС России, Новосибирская обл., сентябрь 2017 г.:

https://russianplanes.net/id218750

МиГ-31БС (тип 06) борт «24 синий», RF-95442, ВВС России, Новосибирская обл., сентябрь 2017 г.:

https://russianplanes.net/id218651

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31БМ:
 
 
 
 
https://www.avsim.su/forum/topic/573...ги/?page=254

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

70 красный, Североморск-2:
 
https://russianplanes.net/id221296 https://russianplanes.net/id221293

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Учебно-тренировочные полеты истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31 на Камчатке.
       
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## николай-78

> МиГ-31БС (изд. 06) борт «24 синий», RF-95442, ВВС России, Новосибирская обл., сентябрь 2017 г.:
> 
> https://russianplanes.net/id218651



https://russianplanes.net/id222576
Я всегда считаю что нужно уметь делать правильные выводы - которые лежат, просто лежат на поверхности. Вот 2 фото: одно эпохальное другое просто подтверждает данный вывод. Конец 2017года  это завершение эксплуатации самолетов Миг-31БС и фото https://russianplanes.net/id218651 это фото последнего из эксплуатировавшихся БСов, первые Миг-31БС поступили на вооружение в начале 1992 и прекращена эксплуатация в конце 2017г. Далее 2 пути или "на иголки" или в Тип 58. Да и по поводу употребления некоторых абревиатур изделие-тип: Миг-31БС-это НЕ "ИЗДЕЛИЕ-06", а "ТИП-06".

----------


## sovietjet

> https://russianplanes.net/id222576
> Я всегда считаю что нужно уметь делать правильные выводы - которые лежат просто лежат на поверхности. Вот 2 фото: одно эпохальное другое просто подтверждает данный вывод. Конец 2017года  это завершение эксплуатации самолетов Миг-31БС и фото https://russianplanes.net/id218651 это фото последнего из эксплуатировавшихся БСов, первые Миг-31БС поступили на вооружение в начале 1992 и прекращена эксплуатация в конце 2017г. Далее 2 пути или "на иголки" или в Тип 58. Да и по поводу употребления некоторых абревиатур изделие-тип: Миг-31БС-это НЕ "ИЗДЕЛИЕ-06", а "ТИП-06".


то есть, пермских БС б.н. 23, 24 и 25 (Петр Грищенко) уже переданы для модернизацию?

----------


## николай-78

> то есть, пермских БС б.н. 23, 24 и 25 (Петр Грищенко) уже переданы для модернизацию?


я не гадаю на кофейной гуще, и что куда передали не знаю. Что написал то написал но БСов с номерами 23,24,25 в Перми НЕТ. Но можете дать свободу своей фантазии, но это не ко мне!

----------


## sovietjet

Ок, понятно  :Smile: . Ушли из Перми, куда, возможно мы будем знать в будущем  :Smile:

----------


## николай-78

Вот тоже действующее лицо 31 БС 24синее RF-ХЗ (затерто по требованию) но уже 20.10.2017  видео https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnLpMk5mlNA  совместные полеты Канских и Пермских бортов . Вот интересно для врагов или заклятых друзей RF должно быть открыто, а для своих секрет.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Фото Сергея Скрынникова. https://fotografersha.livejournal.com/951608.html

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31 "Сергей Сафронов", борт "05 синий", RF-92445, ВВС России, 2018 г.:

Фото: piligrim51.

----------


## николай-78

по каким признакам данный самолет идентифицирован как БС - перед фальшкилями видны упоры УР на БС и позднее  их не видно(для простоты считайте что их нет). БС теперь или "на земле" или в "белой книге".Читать в лень... заводской у него 81211 и в Ростове успел послужить.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> по каким признакам данный самолет идентифицирован как БС - перед фальшкилями видны упоры УР на БС и позднее  их не видно(для простоты считайте что их нет). БС теперь или "на земле" или в "белой книге".Читать в лень... заводской у него 81211 и в Ростове успел послужить.


Да, ваша правда. Упоров - один ряд. Не БС... Вспомнил, это который 1/2 БС-а из-за разных кабин.

----------


## николай-78

Да это именно тот самолет у которого вторая кабина как у БСа. И на виде снизу у  №05 синее перед ШР УР№ 3 и 4 нет "двойных упоров" для передней части 33С. И на передних обтекателях УР №1 и 2 нет отверстий под спойлер 33С (но такую фотографию надо изловчиться найти)

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

31-е.
 
 
https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/mig31/

----------


## FLOGGER

Третья сверху очень понравилась. Редко кому удается сделать такой снимок.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*МиГ-31БМ*, борт "16 синий", RF-92346, ВВС России, 2018 г.:

Источник: на фото.

----------


## николай-78

создается впечатление что обечайка на БМ № 16 покрашена более светлой краской, да после ликвидации RP снимки стали по жиже

----------


## berkut

Кинжал...

https://www.rt.com/news/420947-russi...missile-tests/

----------


## Гравилётчик

> для врагов или заклятых друзей RF должно быть открыто, а для своих секрет


Особенности национального обеспечения режима секретности :D
А ведь можно было и вовсе эти номера не наносить, в общем-то.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

П-ие БМы:
 
 
 
https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dmibeltuykov/album/554142

----------


## Gefest83

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCES...XJDeLxQ/videos

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

«06 красный»:

----------


## Avia M

На первой репетиции парада, состоявшейся 9 апреля на учебном полигоне Алабино в Подмосковье, строй самолетов замыкали два истребителя МиГ-31БМ, один из которых был оснащен "Кинжалом".
Представители российского Минобороны отказались комментировать данную информацию.

Проход на высокой скорости (по сравнению с другими участниками)... Качество с видео.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Р-33, Р-60М и МиГ-31 борт «04 синий», 764 иап, апрель 2003 г.
 
 
 
 
 
Фото: Олег Подкладов.

----------


## Sveto



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

С репетиции парада, апрель 2018 г.:

----------


## Avia M

> Представители российского Минобороны отказались комментировать данную информацию.


Модернизированные МиГ-31К, оснащенные новейшим гиперзвуковым ракетным комплексом "Кинжал", примут участие в параде Победы в Москве.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
МиГ-31К с комплексом «Кинжал» примут участие в параде Победы в Москве - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Парад Победы, 9 мая 2018 г.:
 
Фото с сайта МО РФ.
  
Источник на фото.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

П-ий БМ:

https://www.avsim.su/

МиГ-31 (изд. «01»), бортовой № «04 синий», в 2010 и 2017 гг.:
 
https://russianplanes.net

----------


## Homo sapiens

Что за самолет?

https://russianplanes.net/id208175

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Что за самолет?


https://russianplanes.net/regs/RF-92466

----------


## Homo sapiens

> https://russianplanes.net/regs/RF-92466


Спасибо, только мне последняя цифра пятёркой кажется, поэтому и спросил

----------


## Djoker

*Как авиационный спецназ охраняет казахстанское небо. Фоторепортаж*
https://informburo.kz/stati/kak-avia...reportazh.html

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31БМ 764 иап:

https://www.avsim.su/forum/topic/573...ги/?page=257

----------


## Djoker

Р-77


https://russianplanes.net/id235279

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Борт «06 красный»:
 
65-лет Луховицкому авиационному заводу им. П.А. Воронина – филиала АО «РСК «МиГ», 17 августа 2018 г.
https://russianplanes.net

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31БМ 764 иап, «Крылья Пармы 2018», Большое Савино (Сокол), Пермь, 23 июня 2018 г.:
   
https://russianplanes.net

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

ТЭЧ 2 АвГ 6980 АвБ, апрель 2011 г.:

vk.

----------


## николай-78

> ТЭЧ 2 АвГ 6980 АвБ, апрель 2011 г.


 бывший омский (судя по желтым номерам) БС и "первой службе" в Перми до синих номеров, вероятно и сейчас где-то охраняет границы РФ

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31БМ, ЦУ, лето 2018 г.:
     
vk.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31БМ, бортовой № «23 синий», RF-92351 ВВС России, Т-во, февраль 2018 г.:

Фото: Алексей Пошин.

МиГ-31БМ, бортовой № «12 синий», RF-92161 ВКС России, Т-во, август 2018 г.:

Фото: NSK spotter.

----------


## Djoker

https://russianplanes.net/id238886

----------


## николай-78

В ВВС/ВКС РФ всего один №14 БМ замечен в "перевозке" изделий 170-1?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

«06 красный», август 2018 г.
 
https://russianplanes.net/id240465 
https://russianplanes.net/id240464

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Казахские МиГ-31Б.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Пока «безномерной» МиГ-31БМ.

Источник на фото.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Столетний юбилей, Угловая:
 
МО РФ. http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Fencer

На Камчатке выпущен фотоальбом, посвященный выполнению летчиками морской авиации Тихоокеанского флота задач в Арктике https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2207319@egNews

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Учебные ракеты Р-33 (изд. 410) на МиГ-31Э (МиГ-31Б с упрощённым БРЭО), борт. № «903», зав. № 38401208786, МАКС-2005:
 
 
 
 
 
airliners.net
НЕВСКИЙ БАСТИОН

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

764 иап.
 
www.avsim.su

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

RF-92349 - *27*, RF-92159 - *29*, RF-92158 - *30*.

www.flickr.com

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31БМ, борт. № «*94*», RF-92378 ВВС России, Саваслейска, апрель 2014 г.:
 
 
https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/48668/

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31 («изд. 01»), борт «*30*», RF-33797 МА ВМФ России, 2017 г.:

https://russianplanes.net/id245921

----------


## ПСП

МиГи-31 в а/п Кольцово, 11.08.2002г. Скан с фото.
Борт №89 : 
              
Вероятно, его потом установили в Перми : https://aviaforum.ru/threads/pamjatn...-g-perm.39766/ 

Борт №59 :   Находился в статической экспозиции авиашоу. в одном ряду с Су-17УМ3 №15 и Су-24 №09.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31БМ, б/н *16*, Б.С-но: 

https://www.avsim.su/forum/topic/573...ги/?page=258

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...31417483565519

----------


## Homo sapiens

Канск, 2018
RF-92337

----------


## AMCXXL

Репетиция парада победы
https://russianplanes.net/id248556

----------


## OKA

Парад Победы 2019 - Страница 7

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*МиГ-31 (изд. 01ДЗ)*, «89 синий», RF-95193 ВВС России, ЦУ, 2016 - 2017 гг.:
 
 
Россия, самолет № RF-95193 — АФ https://russianplanes.net/id212440
https://onespotter.com/ru/aircraft/f...RF-95193#group https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/8978426

----------


## ВВС РОССИИ

МиГ-31БМ, изделие 58, борт 64 синий
регистрационный RF-92354 ВВС РОССИИ, ЦУ

----------


## ВВС РОССИИ

> *МиГ-31 (изд. 01ДЗ)*, «89 синий», RF-95193 ВВС России, ЦУ, 2016 - 2017 гг.:
>  
>  
> Россия, самолет № RF-95193 — АФ https://russianplanes.net/id212440
> https://onespotter.com/ru/aircraft/f...RF-95193#group https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/8978426


38400189305.. помню его у нас в ремонте. Самый молодой самолёт был из побывавших у нас изделий 01ДЗ

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> 38400189305


Получается что это бывший б/н «40 красный», 1990 г.в. Вот он на хранении на территории Кневичанского филиала 322 АРЗ.
 
МИГ-31

----------


## Djoker

*Высотные истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31БМ морской авиации ТОФ выполнили воздушную дозаправку в районе Крайнего Севера*
https://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mu...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> *Высотные истребители-перехватчики МиГ-31БМ морской авиации ТОФ выполнили воздушную дозаправку в районе Крайнего Севера*
> https://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mu...msPhotoGallery


Так это же у МО РФ на фотках не БМы, а ДЗ: 
      

Кроме борта *25*:

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Пермский МиГ-31БМ «Павел Соловьёв» на «Армии-2019» в Новосибирске.
   
https://vk.com

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31К, полигон Дубровичи, август 2019 г. 

МО РФ. https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## ВВС РОССИИ

> Получается что это бывший б/н «40 красный», 1990 г.в. Вот он на хранении на территории Кневичанского филиала 322 АРЗ.
>  
> МИГ-31


Верно, он почти одновременно с "копчёным" 88213 проходил средний ремонт там.

----------


## OKA

Может было ранее :

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

«Тридцать первый» и Д-30Ф-6 в ТЭЧ 610-й авиационной базы Сил воздушной обороны Казахстана им. Нуркена Абдирова, г. Караганда, июнь 2018 г.:

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31БМ, борт. № «25 синий», RF-95958, 2019 г.:

https://russianplanes.net/id255504

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

«Кинжал» на МиГ-31К, борт. № «92 красный», Ахтубинск, май 2019 г.

1:53:

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

К-ий БМ:

https://vk.com/id16899102?z=photo168...photos16899102

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31К, бортовой Nº «93 красный», RF-92464 ВКС России, репетиция парада Победы 4 мая 2018 г.:

Фото: Павел Благих. https://russianplanes.net/id264778

----------


## AMCXXL

С Днем Победы 9 Мая !

Фотографии с репетиции парада

----------


## sovietjet

> С Днем Победы 9 Мая !
> 
> Фотографии с репетиции парада


Интересно на *98* какой RF-..

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*RF-95215*: в 2015 г., 9 мая 2018 г., 9 мая 2020 г.

----------


## sovietjet

> *RF-95215*: в 2015 г., 9 мая 2018 г., 9 мая 2020 г.


Есть фото с *98* ?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Только такие, 2017 и 2020 гг.

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-31 б/н 59 RF-95454
https://yadi.sk/i/ExqMoGMBHV5f1Q
https://yadi.sk/i/XPW_Ixj_AahJgw
https://yadi.sk/i/jtKalANSmlvtEQ
https://yadi.sk/i/88B2QTUyLU4pMg

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

«Тип 08», б/н «82 синий», 2020 г.:



https://russianplanes.net/id268202

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31БМ, б/н «84 синий», RF-95449 ВКС России, Липецк-2, 2020 г.:




 
Фото: Александр Бельтюков. Источник на фото.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-31БМ в Хотилово.
     
https://vk.com/voenacher?w=wall-151878956_1386745

----------


## AMCXXL

Хотилово декабрь 2020

https://vk.com/feed?q=%23%D0%92%D0%9...02718758_29857


https://vk.com/feed?q=%23%D0%92%D0%9...02718758_29857


https://vk.com/feed?q=%23%D0%92%D0%9...02718758_29856


https://vk.com/feed?q=%23%D0%92%D0%9...02718758_29889


https://vk.com/feed?q=%23%D0%92%D0%9...02718758_29888

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Совместные полёты МиГ-31БМ и Су-34, Ш-л, декабрь 2020 г.

----------


## AMCXXL

Экипажи МиГ-31БМ и воздушных топливозаправщиков Ил-78М отработали дозаправку в воздухе 

*Nº01 , Nº02* (Мончегорский полк)

https://vk.com/rus_army_today?w=wall-102718758_31145

----------


## OKA



----------


## AMCXXL

МиГ-31БМ *№65* и *№71* МА-ВМФ

https://vk.com/rusflot?z=photo-72814...2814627_148024



https://vk.com/rusflot?z=photo-72814...2814627_148024

----------


## AMCXXL

*Nº88*  МАКС 2021



МиГ-31БМ *№68* МА-ВМФ
https://vk.com/rus_army_today?z=phot...02718758_32686

----------


## AMCXXL

видимо, Ржев, до ноября 2019 г.
https://zen.yandex.by/media/d1als/po...f3107fe3148e01



RF-95456 МиГ-31ДЗ *№10*


МиГ-31ДЗ *№12*

----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id297188

----------


## ПСП

> МиГи-31 в а/п Кольцово, 11.08.2002г. Скан с фото.
> Борт №89 : 
> Вложение 91093 Вложение 91095 Вложение 91094 Вложение 91096 Вложение 91097 Вложение 91098 Вложение 91099 Вложение 91100 Вложение 91101 Вложение 91102 Вложение 91103 Вложение 91104 Вложение 91105 Вложение 91106 Вложение 91107
> Вероятно, его потом установили в Перми : https://aviaforum.ru/threads/pamjatn...-g-perm.39766/ Вложение 91110
> 
> Борт №59 : Вложение 91109  Находился в статической экспозиции авиашоу. в одном ряду с Су-17УМ3 №15 и Су-24 №09.


МиГи-31 в а/п Кольцово, 11.08.2002г. *Скан с плёнки*.

----------


## FLOGGER

Так все-таки немного получше.

----------


## FLOGGER

> 82 иап, Насосный.


Я бы не стал называть МИГ-25 МИГом-31. Все-таки ветка по 31-му.

И вопрос: самолет на этом фото:

это простой 31-й, без букв?

----------


## Fencer

> Я бы не стал называть МИГ-25 МИГом-31. Все-таки ветка по 31-му.


Со смартфона скачал в интернете и бегло посмотрел фотографию...

----------


## николай-78

> Я бы не стал называть МИГ-25 МИГом-31. Все-таки ветка по 31-му.
> И вопрос: самолет на этом фото:
> это простой 31-й, без букв?



На фото с RP id 69714 написано  RF-92445  то это 05 синее Пермь просто Миг-31 поздних серий перед ДЗ, если отбросить подписи-идентификация только по виду то это может быть как Миг-31 так и ДЗ, не БС и тем более не БМ.

----------


## FLOGGER

*николай-78*, спасибо большое. Я и рассчитывал на Ваш ответ.

----------


## Fencer

Источник http://svvaulsh.ru/e107_plugins/copp....php?album=129

----------


## Fencer

> Источник http://svvaulsh.ru/e107_plugins/copp....php?album=129


Еще фотографии.

----------


## Fencer

Источник http://svvaulsh.ru/e107_plugins/copp....php?album=136

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://www.airliners.net/photo/Russ...2BBXYt0w%3D%3D

----------


## Fencer

«Воздушная дуэль», разыгранная авиационными экипажами Ленинградского объединения ВВС и ПВО https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## AMCXXL

Парад Победы 2022

https://zen.yandex.ru/media/cheslav/...1a825dbd19c946

11. четверка дальних перехватчиков МиГ-31. Заявлены как МиГ-31И - модификация для комплекса "Ишим", способного выводить на орбиту высотой 600 км аппараты массой до 160 килограммов. На параде несли ракеты "Кинжал" (так что возможно это на самом деле МиГ-31К).
"30 синий", "35 синий", "37 синий", "39 синий"

12. Стратегический бомбардировщик Ту-160 ("Виталий Копылов", "08 красный") + заправщик Ил-78 ("50 синий" RF-94275) + четыре перехватчика МиГ-31БМ ("84 синий", "86 синий", "87 синий", "88 синий").

https://zen.yandex.ru/media/cheslav/...1a825dbd19c946


https://vk.com/wall-173678697_263630...t0w58903205431

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviapix.ru/photo/15076/

----------


## Fencer

Самолёты Су-34 и МиГ-31 на стоянках в а/п "Толмачёво"(Новосибирск), 14 августа 2022 года https://aviaforum.ru/threads/nemnogo...14990/page-138

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://vk.com/wingsofwar

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviapix.ru/photo/15385/

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://www.airliners.net/photo/Russ...1BSM/7003213/L

----------


## AMCXXL

Источник 
https://russianplanes.net/id308319
https://russianplanes.net/id308214

----------


## AMCXXL

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id308594

----------


## AMCXXL

МиГ-31К Nº39 (ранее МиГ-31ДЗ №19)
Источник https://www.airliners.net/photo/-/Mi...iG-31K/7010531

МиГ-31БМ
https://www.airliners.net/photo/Russ...G-31BM/7009203
https://www.airliners.net/photo/Russ...G-31BM/7029729
https://www.airliners.net/photo/Russ...G-31BM/6933141

----------

